# Black Friday 2017 - TiVo Sales



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Any rumors yet?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I'll start one - Close out pricing on white Tivos


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Paint then black!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Any news???


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

People who would know are not saying and why would they?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

idksmy said:


> People who would know are not saying and why would they?


But But But we want to know....


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Announcing the Black Friday sale now, by a vendor who has very few products, would guarantee zero sales from the time they announced the sale until the sale started.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

reneg said:


> I'll start one - Close out pricing on white Tivos


Nah--they're becoming collectors' items.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Nah--they're becoming collectors' items.


Dust collectors?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Dust collectors?


Actually, they're better than the black in not showing dust.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Actually, they're better than the black in not showing dust.


Sure but white stands out in a sea of all other black equipment.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Sure but white stands out in a sea of all other black equipment.


Yep--along with the bend, nice for a change.


----------



## mannyGonzales (Nov 9, 2017)

Today BB has the 'white' bolt (500gb) for sale for $120.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the BB heads up.
Does anyone recall how the Tivo Black Friday sale was last year regarding Lifetime Service? I read that they had $200 off, but was a purchase of a Bolt from Tivo at the same time needed to get that deal? (If so, then I'll wait before buying a Bolt from a 3rd party vendor)


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Thanks for the BB heads up.
> Does anyone recall how the Tivo Black Friday sale was last year regarding Lifetime Service? I read that they had $200 off, but was a purchase of a Bolt from Tivo at the same time needed to get that deal? (If so, then I'll wait before buying a Bolt from a 3rd party vendor)


yep


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Last year there was a $400 All In to convert from monthly on Roamio boxes.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I might have some ideas on what's coming...


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I might have some ideas on what's coming...


Pray tell 

- Rich


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I might have some ideas on what's coming...


Ooh! I'm hoping for "Left arrow goes back in Hydra UI" -- that'd be the best Black Friday deal of all!


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

So, I was walking around the warehouse and saw a huge stack of 500GB White BOLT's. We might have to figure out how to package them up for a white holiday... 

We also have quite a few factory renewed boxes that need a home. I even found a few 500GB Roamio OTA boxes that might interest some cord cutters out there, although at this price they're not going to last long.

Look for our deepest discounts on products that you can only find on TiVo.com. We might even sneak a few things under the $100 price point.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> So, I was walking around the warehouse and saw a huge stack of 500GB White BOLT's. We might have to figure out how to package them up for a white holiday...
> 
> We also have quite a few factory renewed boxes that need a home. I even found a few 500GB Roamio OTA boxes that might interest some cord cutters out there, although at this price they're not going to last long.
> 
> Look for our deepest discounts on products that you can only find on TiVo.com. We might even sneak a few things under the $100 price point.


Got any TiVo coffee mugs out in that warehouse? Always looking for a kick-butt coffee mug to sit on my desk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

dmurphy said:


> Got any TiVo coffee mugs out in that warehouse? Always looking for a kick-butt coffee mug to sit on my desk


No coffee cups, but we've got some fidget spinners. The kids tell me they're not cool anymore.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Low cost All In upgrades. No warehouse space needed.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I might have some ideas on what's coming...


So I'm interpreting this to mean SOMETHING is coming!


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

All I want for Christmas is the Live Guide back, the Live Guide back, the Live Guide back.

All I want for Christmas is the Live Guide back, then I could wish you Merry Christmas!

Hey, I can do a whole album of these!!!

Joy to the World, the Live Guide's back!

I saw Mommy using the Live Guide...

"Hark!", the herald angels cried, "the return of the Live Guide"!

Have yourself a Merry little Christmas. Let your guide be live. 

Oh, the weather outside is frightful. But TiVo is so delightful. The greatest gift for the yuletide? The Live Guide, the Live Guide, the Live Guide!


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh goodie, another thread hijacked by the Live Guide Complainers.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> So, I was walking around the warehouse and saw a huge stack of 500GB White BOLT's. We might have to figure out how to package them up for a white holiday...
> 
> We also have quite a few factory renewed boxes that need a home. I even found a few 500GB Roamio OTA boxes that might interest some cord cutters out there, although at this price they're not going to last long.
> 
> Look for our deepest discounts on products that you can only find on TiVo.com. We might even sneak a few things under the $100 price point.


Black ones too I hope.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

idksmy said:


> Oh goodie, another thread hijacked by the Live Guide Complainers.


You're welcome.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> No coffee cups, but we've got some fidget spinners. The kids tell me they're not cool anymore.


Now do you see any new Roamio 1tb ota's in the mix??? Waiting ever since I missed the last sale....


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

johnfasc said:


> Now do you see any new Roamio 1tb ota's in the mix??? Waiting ever since I missed the last sale....


Buy a 500GB OTA and replace the hard drive with a 3TB.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

idksmy said:


> Buy a 500GB OTA and replace the hard drive with a 3TB.


My Roamio is the original with cable/ota capabilities. So I want to get rid of monthly fee that's why I'm looking at a new one...


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> So, I was walking around the warehouse and saw a huge stack of 500GB White BOLT's. We might have to figure out how to package them up for a white holiday...
> 
> We also have quite a few factory renewed boxes that need a home. I even found a few 500GB Roamio OTA boxes that might interest some cord cutters out there, although at this price they're not going to last long.
> 
> Look for our deepest discounts on products that you can only find on TiVo.com. We might even sneak a few things under the $100 price point.


Perfect as I want to try out Tivo with cable as Directv has ruined the Genie DVR with their latest software update. It would be awesome to see the Roamio OTA 1TB below $300, maybe below $250.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Perfect as I want to try out Tivo with cable as Directv has ruined the Genie DVR with their latest software update. It would be awesome to see the Roamio OTA 1TB below $300, maybe below $250.


The Roamio ota will not let you try TiVo with cable. That's why it's O-ver T-he A-ir


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

johnfasc said:


> The Roamio ota will not let you try TiVo with cable. That's why it's O-ver T-he A-ir


If you can get your hands on a cable card mounting bracket out of a old dead Tivo you can install it and then the OTA model will do both cable and over the air.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rjrsouthwest said:


> If you can get your hands on a cable card mounting bracket out of a old dead Tivo you can install it and then the OTA model will do both *cable and over the air*.


Perhaps cable *OR* OTA?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

johnfasc said:


> Now do you see any new Roamio 1tb ota's in the mix??? Waiting ever since I missed the last sale....


Let's try to get this thread back on target. Down that shute in middle of the death star lie some precious Roamio OTA's... And, I'm pretty sure they start with a 2


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Let's try to get this thread back on target. Down that shute in middle of the death star lie some precious Roamio OTA's... And, I'm pretty sure they start with a 2


Sir - any sense as to when these goodies drop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Let's try to get this thread back on target. Down that shute in middle of the death star lie some precious Roamio OTA's... And, I'm pretty sure they start with a 2


HOLD YOUR FIRE!!!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Let's try to get this thread back on target. Down that shute in middle of the death star lie some precious Roamio OTA's... And, I'm pretty sure they start with a 2


Everybody loves a good sale.  Thank you Ted.

Scott


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Let's try to get this thread back on target. Down that shute in middle of the death star lie some precious Roamio OTA's... And, I'm pretty sure they start with a 2


How about another "Once in a Lifetime" transfer? Oh please Santa!


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Let's try to get this thread back on target. Down that shute in middle of the death star lie some precious Roamio OTA's... And, I'm pretty sure they start with a 2


Thank you Tivo_Ted, you are doing a great job of creating buzz and keeping the audience locked in for Black Friday.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like there's gonna be a white out sale on the white tivo's according to their twitter.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Let's try to get this thread back on target. Down that shute in middle of the death star lie some precious Roamio OTA's... And, I'm pretty sure they start with a 2


Now that's what I'm talking about! Pull some strings, the sooner the better!!!!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

tim_m said:


> Looks like there's gonna be a white out sale on the white tivo's according to their twitter.


Here's the Twitter Link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932004703122030592


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

If I were to look into a crystal ball, I'd think the sale would be... _*"Refurbished 500Gb Cable/OTA 4-Tuner Bolts (White) with All-In Service for $399 and New for $499"*_ and a short-window doorbuster sale for the same at *$349 and $449* It would catch headlines. Just sayin' ! As for the Minis... *"TiVo Minis Refurb $69 and New $99" *with a short-window doorbuster sale at *$49 and $79 *This is all hypothesis! Don't send black vans to collect me if I am right!


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Tony_T said:


> Here's the Twitter Link:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932004703122030592


So is bright and early midnight on 21st or like open for business 7-9am early???


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnfasc said:


> So is bright and early midnight on 21st or like open for business 7-9am early???


While it could be automated, remember they are on Pacific time.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Keeping my eye on this


----------



## cc102bob (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Tivo customer service. I needed to cancel a subscription for a box I no longer need and the customer service rep said to watch for an email on Wednesday that will be going out to "valued Tivo customers". He said I may be interested in taking advantage of the special offer... I couldn't get him to give me details, but something is afoot.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

cc102bob said:


> I couldn't get him to give me details, but something is afoot.


As described in Post #44.


----------



## cc102bob (Mar 15, 2011)

idksmy said:


> As described in Post #44.


Oops.. had enough script blockers in place that I didn't even see that...


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

brandenwan said:


> If I were to look into a crystal ball, I'd think the sale would be... _*"Refurbished 500Gb Cable/OTA 4-Tuner Bolts (White) with All-In Service for $399 and New for $499"*_ and a short-window doorbuster sale for the same at *$349 and $449* It would catch headlines. Just sayin' ! As for the Minis... *"TiVo Minis Refurb $69 and New $99" *with a short-window doorbuster sale at *$49 and $79 *This is all hypothesis! Don't send black vans to collect me if I am right!


Look harder -- _starts with a 2_!


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

500gb white bolt .. 160.99 amazon and bestbuy now

Lets see what Tivo comes up with ...


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

scottfll954 said:


> 500gb white bolt .. 160.99 amazon and bestbuy now
> 
> Lets see what Tivo comes up with ...


Best Buy offered that unit last week one day for $120


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I need a mini. refurb would be fine with me.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

wizwor said:


> Look harder -- _starts with a 2_!


Ok *$299 and $399*, better? LOL.
The money is in the subscription service. If their goal is a huge cash-grab, those prices aren't too far-fetched. If they only want to increase subscriber base, then the stand-alone price for the Bolt (without All-In) will be cheap. If they are trying to rid themselves of all white models, then both scenarios are likely. Grab 'em while you can! Even if the lower model is white with no Vox and a 500gb HDD, you can upgrade to Vox.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Last year, we got refurb'd Roamios with Lifetime for $199.99. Before that, we got new Roamios with Lifetime for $299.99. Any higher and they aren't trying!


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

wizwor said:


> Last year, we got refurb'd Roamios with Lifetime for $199.99. Before that, we got new Roamios with Lifetime for $299.99. Any higher and they aren't trying!


Those were Roamio OTAs IIRC. For some people that makes a difference for others not.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

White sale has started on TiVo website.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

White Bolt VOX: $140
Refurbished White: $99 (why? $40 more, get new & VOX Remote)
All in Service: $350


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> I need a mini. refurb would be fine with me.


Mini (not VOX) at $130, refurb at $100.

TiVo | Thanksgiving 2017 Promo Sale Event | TiVo BOLT DVR deals


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

These first DVR offers are a two day event, handicapped by the cost of all in. Maybe an e-mail on Wednesday would be more interesting.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> *These first DVR offers are a two day event*, handicapped by the cost of all in. Maybe an e-mail on Wednesday would be more interesting.


In the past, the "or supplies last" phrase has sometimes ended up being before end date and sometimes after.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> These first DVR offers are a two day event, handicapped by the cost of all in. Maybe an e-mail on Wednesday would be more interesting.


I wonder if a customer service rep's earlier reference to a Wed. email is a reference to this sale. If I were a betting guy, I'd wager on that side. But, you never know 'til you do.

edit: Hmmm, wonder if a quick refurb Roamio OTA sale could be part of a Wed. email blast . . . .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Look for our deepest discounts on products that you can only find on TiVo.com. *We might even sneak a few things under the $100 price point.*


OK, Ted, I'll grant you that the renewed TiVo Mini at $99.99 just snuck in the door at 1¢ below the $100 price point.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I got the refurbished mini for 99. I was hoping for cheaper but it'll do for what I need.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I wonder if the "TiVo BOLT 500GB plus VOX Remote" will also come with a regular remote. I doubt they're opening all those boxes and swapping in a VOX Remote.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

They have to upgrade it to hydra and pair the vox remote, so it needs to be taken out of the box anyways.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

wizwor said:


> Last year, we got refurb'd Roamios with Lifetime for $199.99. Before that, we got new Roamios with Lifetime for $299.99. Any higher and they aren't trying!


I sure do agree....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

The Refurb $99.99 Mini is the deal!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I would say the fact that they drop the cost of service (monthly, annual, & All In) is somewhat important. You can get a white refrub Bolt with 1 yr. of service for $210 or $250 for a new one with a VOX remote, pretty cheap way for someone try out a TiVo Bolt for a year. 

$500 for the new white VOX Bolt with all in is also reasonable, at least when I consider I paid $500 for a TiVo HD with lifetime and $600 for a Base Roamio with lifetime.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> The Refurb $99.99 Mini is the deal!


In for 2!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

And let's keep in mind that it's also gift buying thats happening now, not usually transfers.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> I would say the fact that they drop the cost of service (monthly, annual, & All In) is somewhat important. You can get a white refrub Bolt with 1 yr. of service for $210 or $250 for a new one with a VOX remote, pretty cheap way for someone try out a TiVo Bolt for a year.
> 
> $500 for the new white VOX Bolt with all in is also reasonable, at least when I consider I paid $500 for a TiVo HD with lifetime and $600 for a Base Roamio with lifetime.


TiVo pricing lately is giving me whiplash. I wonder how many would be TiVo customers sit on the sidelines waiting for the "best deal" from TiVo?


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

I was hoping the Mini Vox would be discounted but no luck.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

John Meno said:


> I was hoping the Mini Vox would be discounted but no luck.


It's $139 normally $189....


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm disappointed...I was hoping for some crazy deal on the Bolt like the did for the OTA a few years ago. I can't justify the $$$ to upgrade. The only additional thing I was looking for was streaming to different devices. TiVo Stream needs to come back to life!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Scooter Scott said:


> I'm disappointed...I was hoping for some crazy deal on the Bolt like the did for the OTA a few years ago. I can't justify the $$$ to upgrade. The only additional thing I was looking for was streaming to different devices. TiVo Stream needs to come back to life!


Agreed.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Scooter Scott said:


> I'm disappointed...I was hoping for some crazy deal on the Bolt like the did for the OTA a few years ago. I can't justify the $$$ to upgrade. The only additional thing I was looking for was streaming to different devices. TiVo Stream needs to come back to life!


Rumor has it that there may be a sale right after this Whiteout...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Edmund said:


> They have to upgrade it to hydra and pair the vox remote, so it needs to be taken out of the box anyways.


Isn't Hydra installed when you first connect the box? They don't need to install it ahead of time.

I don't think VOX remotes are pre-paired.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> It's $139 normally $189....


I can't seem to find that. Help?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

John Meno said:


> I was hoping the Mini Vox would be discounted but no luck.





Sparky1234 said:


> It's $139 normally $189....


Not seeing that.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> It's $139 normally $189....





JoeKustra said:


> I can't seem to find that. Help?


You can't find it because it doesn't exist.

Also, the Mini Vox is $179.99 not $189.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I can't seem to find that. Help?


Bolt with Vox....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Not seeing that.


Bolt with Vox....


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

cherry ghost said:


> Isn't Hydra installed when you first connect the box? They don't need to install it ahead of time.


I bought a white 1 TB Bolt at the Best Buy clearance ($199) and can confirm it upgraded to Hydra during initial setup.

I'm tempted to grab another white Bolt to get the $10 service, but the 500 GB is a little light for me and it's hard to justify upgrading it when I already have 4 Roamios and the Bolt for 11 TB of storage. Now if I get a magic email about lifetime upgrade on the Bolt.....


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

John Meno said:


> I was hoping the Mini Vox would be discounted but no luck.





Sparky1234 said:


> It's $139 normally $189....





cherry ghost said:


> Not seeing that.





Sparky1234 said:


> Bolt with Vox....


He was talking about the Mini VOX


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

What good is any of it without LS? Anyway, they ain't getting anymore money from me...Got no money anyway...I'm good...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Laughs Brightly said:


> I bought a white 1 TB Bolt at the Best Buy clearance ($199) and can confirm it upgraded to Hydra during initial setup.
> 
> I'm tempted to grab another white Bolt to get the $10 service, but the 500 GB is a little light for me and it's hard to justify upgrading it when I already have 4 Roamios and the Bolt for 11 TB of storage. Now if I get a magic email about lifetime upgrade on the Bolt.....


Secret upgrade from TiVo?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> What good is any of it without LS? Anyway, they ain't getting anymore money from me...Got no money anyway...I'm good...


What's LS mean?


----------



## real_goose (Oct 24, 2009)

Sparky1234 said:


> What's LS mean?


Lifetime Service is my guess.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> Bolt with Vox....


If you want to be helpful, post a link.

And your 'It's $139 normally $189....' post was in reply to a post about the Mini Vox not a Bolt with Vox.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

samccfl99 said:


> What good is any of it without LS? Anyway, they ain't getting anymore money from me...Got no money anyway...I'm good...


All the Bolts in the sale have an All In Option.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

real_goose said:


> Lifetime Service is my guess.


Got it!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> No coffee cups, but we've got some fidget spinners. The kids tell me they're not cool anymore.


Would love one of those, especially if it animates the TiVo guy walking on one side, and the Blue Spinning Circles (BSC) on the other.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

If you choose the annual service for $99.99, are they guaranteeing that you will be locked in to that price per year for the life of the unit, or could you end up finding out that next year's renewal is back to $149.99?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Would love one of those, especially if it animates the TiVo guy walking on one side, and the Blue Spinning Circles (BSC) on the other.


Always spinning....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Ocresident said:


> If you choose the annual service for $99.99, are they guaranteeing that you will be locked in to that price per year for the life of the unit, or could you end up finding out that next year's renewal is back to $149.99?


Just for 1 year then resets to current rates.


----------



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

Are the Tivo Mini units that are on sale (129.99 and refurb 99.99) the new version with IR/RF or the old dogs with just IR?


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

If so, that's not much of a promotion. I called their sales line and asked the question and the rep told me she checked with her supervisor and was told it would be billed $99 per year on every renewal. I asked them if that was in writing anywhere and she couldn't answer the question. So who knows.

I also asked if there would be another promotion on Black Friday and Cyber Monday, and she said there would but she did not know the details. I think I'll wait until Friday and see what happens. 500GB is a bit too small for me.


----------



## xterrahokie (Jul 18, 2012)

dpr64 said:


> Are the Tivo Mini units that are on sale (129.99 and refurb 99.99) the new version with IR/RF or the old dogs with just IR?


The last sale of refurbed minis they did (back in August/September with the Lifetime transfer offer) were the TCDA93000 (IR/RF). I just ordered 2 more refurbs figuring they will also be 93000s. I think the new ones are definitely the 93000.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

dpr64 said:


> Are the Tivo Mini units that are on sale (129.99 and refurb 99.99) the new version with IR/RF or the old dogs with just IR?


Can't tell but you want ver 2 model # 93000


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Ocresident said:


> If so, that's not much of a promotion. I called their sales line and asked the question and the rep told me she checked with her supervisor and was told it would be billed $99 per year on every renewal. I asked them if that was in writing anywhere and she couldn't answer the question. So who knows.
> 
> I also asked if there would be another promotion on Black Friday and Cyber Monday, and she said there would but she did not know the details. I think I'll wait until Friday and see what happens. 500GB is a bit too small for me.


Last year was refurb sale and $99 lifetime transfers but stock was limited.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

xterrahokie said:


> The last sale of refurbed minis they did (back in August/September with the Lifetime transfer offer) were the TCDA93000 (IR/RF). I just ordered 2 more refurbs figuring they will also be 93000s. I think the new ones are definitely the 93000.


30 day money back and free return shipping if not,,,,


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Laughs Brightly said:


> All the Bolts in the sale have an All In Option.


At $349, ouch!


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

I came very close to getting a new Bolt to replace the Roamio Plus I have. But then I thought, why? It is in a lesser used location and even though the TV there is 4K most of the time if I'm watching something from that unit, I'm watching on the big screen where my Bolt is.

I'm more interested in the biggest Vox, so I'll wait to see if they do anything with that on another promo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Ocresident said:


> If so, that's not much of a promotion. I called their sales line and asked the question and the rep told me she checked with her supervisor and was told it would be billed $99 per year on every renewal. I asked them if that was in writing anywhere and she couldn't answer the question. So who knows.
> 
> I also asked if there would be another promotion on Black Friday and Cyber Monday, and she said there would but she did not know the details. I think I'll wait until Friday and see what happens. 500GB is a bit too small for me.


Most frustrating company to call. Even Cox has vastly improved their customer call service.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I came very close to getting a new Bolt to replace the Roamio Plus I have. But then I thought, why? It is in a lesser used location and even though the TV there is 4K most of the time if I'm watching something from that unit, I'm watching on the big screen where my Bolt is.
> 
> I'm more interested in the biggest Vox, so I'll wait to see if they do anything with that on another promo.


Recording capacity and convenience???


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> Recording capacity and convenience???


Yes. currently have 10 total tuners between the Bolt and Roamio and there are times I have all in action so I would want to keep at least that many total tuners


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can't tell but you want ver 2 model # 93000


The model in the picture is A93 (centered logo).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> At $349, ouch!


That is a 35% discount from the normal $550 LT (double ouch )
And compared to the normal $15/mo service fee, the payback is in a little under 2 years compared to 3 years, so not a bad deal, really.
Can't see how Tivo would ever do less than a 35% discount on an initial LT purchase.

And considering that the "old" White VOX has the same hardware as the "New!" Black VOX, a 30% discount on that is also not a bad deal.

I'm reading a lot of disappointment on this sale, but its a little more that what I was expecting (I was expecting Tivo to clear out their inventory of White Bolts, but didn't expect that they would include the VOX remote.)


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Yes. currently have 10 total tuners between the Bolt and Roamio and there are times I have all in action so I would want to keep at least that many total tuners


18 tuners here and sometimes that's not enough.....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> The model in the picture is A93 (centered logo).


If the picture matches the product?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> That is a 35% discount from the normal $550 LT (ouch )
> And compared to the normal $15/mo service fee, the payback is in a little under 2 years compared to 3 years, so not a bad deal, really.
> Can't see how Tivo would ever do less than a 35% discount on an initial LT purchase.


I'm spoiled by other vendors and their loyalty to their customer base.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Rumor has it that there may be a sale right after this Whiteout...


The basis for the rumor? The only things I've seen here: a TiVo customer service rep. had said earlier there would be a TiVo sale email on Wed. (I just received one this morning), and a sales rep. just saying today (see above), when asked, that there would be another promotion Black Friday/Cyber Monday. TiVo customer service reps. say many things. But, here's hoping.


Sparky1234 said:


> Just for 1 year then resets to current rates.


Your basis for this? Someone above spoke with TiVo today and was told the contrary (and there is precedent for ongoing discounted rates).


Ocresident said:


> If so, that's not much of a promotion. I called their sales line and asked the question and the rep told me she checked with her supervisor and was told it would be billed $99 per year on every renewal. I asked them if that was in writing anywhere and she couldn't answer the question. So who knows.
> 
> I also asked if there would be another promotion on Black Friday and Cyber Monday, and she said there would but she did not know the details. I think I'll wait until Friday and see what happens. 500GB is a bit too small for me.


Thanks for the info.!


Sparky1234 said:


> At $349, ouch!


TiVo Lifetime has been a big ouch for awhile, now at $550. At $350 in this sale, a lesser ouch for new purchasers.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> That is a 35% discount from the normal $550 LT (ouch )
> And compared to the normal $15/mo service fee, the payback is in a little under 2 years compared to 3 years, so not a bad deal, really.


I'm getting more than 3 years for payback: $349.99/$99.99* = 3.5 years payback.

*Prepaid annual on the current sale.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Ocresident said:


> If you choose the annual service for $99.99, are they guaranteeing that you will be locked in to that price per year for the life of the unit, or could you end up finding out that next year's renewal is back to $149.99?


Sign up for this. It should show up in settings. I do believe it would renew at the $99 rate.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> 18 tuners here and sometimes that's not enough.....


I switched from Dish with a Hopper 3 to Mediacom cable a few months ago. Those 16 tuners in the H3 were so handy, and even as handy was that management of them was all on one box. A bit more awkward with multiple Tivos.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> I'm spoiled by other vendors and their loyalty to their customer base.


I'm not, I've been paying Cablevision $13/mo for DVR service and $10/mo to rent their box for years


----------



## cambot (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm looking for the lowest price on bonded MoCA 2.0 adapters than can reach 1 Gbps, planning to buy 4 of them. The lowest I found so far are the Yitong bonded moca 2.0 adapters on eBay and coaxifi.com for about $61-$63. No one on Amazon has them in stock so far. Has anyone come across a lower price? I've tried Actiontec and Netgear in the distant past and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> I'm spoiled by other vendors and their loyalty to their customer base.


What vendors and loyalty?

TiVo has had at least 3 upgrade offers for its customers this year. Not to be overlooked. Also, recently, a Bolt VOX launch party at its headquarters, which 2000 people signed up for and where TiVo stated it would give away 1000 VOX remotes (retail value, more than $40,000, although less than that in cost to TiVo, of course). Just sayin'.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I'm getting more than 3 years for payback: $349.99/$99.99* = 3.5 years payback.
> 
> *Prepaid annual on the current sale.


$350LT / $15Mo = 23.3 mo., so by purchasing the LT @ $350, service is "free" after year 2.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I'm getting more than 3 years for payback: $349.99/$99.99* = 3.5 years payback.
> 
> *Prepaid annual on the current sale.


And if you keep it for 10 years....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> What vendors and loyalty?
> 
> TiVo has had at least 3 upgrade offers for its customers this year. Not to be overlooked. Also, recently, a Bolt VOX launch party at its headquarters, which 2000 people signed up for and where TiVo stated it would give away 1000 VOX remotes (retail value, more than $40,000, although less than that in cost to TiVo, of course). Just sayin'.


People who were there tell a different story.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> I'm not, I've been paying Cablevision $13/mo for DVR service and $10/mo to rent their box for years


I was referring to other than TV or entertainment related vendors.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> I was referring to other than TV or entertainment related vendors.


Why? Who?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

cambot said:


> I'm looking for the lowest price on bonded MoCA 2.0 adapters than can reach 1 Gbps, planning to buy 4 of them. The lowest I found so far are the Yitong bonded moca 2.0 adapters on eBay and coaxifi.com for about $61-$63. No one on Amazon has them in stock so far. Has anyone come across a lower price? I've tried Actiontec and Netgear in the distant past and wasn't impressed.


Ask JoeKustra he's the MoCa expert!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Why? Who?


Huh???


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> 18 tuners here and sometimes that's not enough.....


I have 24 tuners and sometimes that's not enough. Clearly, I also have no job and do absolutely nothing but watch TV.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Huh???


Why would you compare Tivo to non-TV or entertainment related vendors re: their loyalty to their customer base, and who are you comparing Tivo to?

I think a better comparison would be to others in their industry (i.e Cablevision (aka Optimum)).


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> $350LT / $15Mo = 23.3 mo., so by purchasing the LT @ $350, service is "free" after year 2.


Monthly is $9.99/month not $15/month. So even this analysis is incorrect.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Rumor has it that there may be a sale right after this Whiteout...


If they do, my guess is that they may try to clear-out any remaining Romio OTA inventory. They won't have a better deal on the Bolts/Mini's, otherwise anyone buying today will just return them and buy the better offer.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> I wonder if the "TiVo BOLT 500GB plus VOX Remote" will also come with a regular remote. I doubt they're opening all those boxes and swapping in a VOX Remote.


Yes, the BOLT 500 + VOX Remote was implemented as an overpack. It will include the shrink wrapped BOLT 500 (with its original remote) + a new white VOX Remote.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Monthly is $9.99/month not $15/month. So even this analysis is incorrect.


$10/mo only for the White Sale. 
Black VOX is at $15/mo _today_, so a 2 year payback is correct.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, the BOLT 500 + VOX Remote was implemented as an overpack. It will include the shrink wrapped BOLT 500 (with its original remote) + a new white VOX Remote.


Nice! So if I decide I don't want the voice control, Hello eBay!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> I have 24 tuners and sometimes that's not enough. Clearly, I also have no job and do absolutely nothing but watch TV.


LOL


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Why would you compare Tivo to non-TV or entertainment related vendors re: their loyalty to their customer base, and who are you comparing Tivo to?
> 
> I think a better comparison would be to others in their industry (i.e Cablevision (aka Optimum)).


OK.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> If they do, my guess is that they may try to clear-out any remaining Romio OTA inventory. They won't have a better deal on the Bolts/Mini's, otherwise anyone buying today will just return them and buy the better offer.


Concur.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> If they do, my guess is that they may try to clear-out any remaining Roamio OTA inventory. They won't have a better deal on the Bolts/Mini's, otherwise anyone buying today will just return them and buy the better offer.


Yes, good point. I can tell you that the whiteout sale turns "black" for Black Friday, although I believe it actually goes live on Thursday morning. Nothing happening Wednesday AFAIK.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> $10/mo only for the White Sale.
> Black VOX is at $15/mo _today_, so a 2 year payback is correct.


You are wrong and won't admit it. The $350/month is only for the white sale. Compare white sale subscription prices to white sale subscription prices. Apples to apples.

Black Box is $15/mo regular price.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, good point. I can tell you that the whiteout sale turns "black" for Black Friday, although I believe it actually goes live on Thursday morning. Nothing happening Wednesday AFAIK.


We can be hopeful.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, the BOLT 500 + VOX Remote was implemented as an overpack. It will include the shrink wrapped BOLT 500 (with its original remote) + a new white VOX Remote.


Cool beans--such a deal! And you mean, Ted, that you weren't sitting in your office last weekend opening up old Bolt packages and replacing the remotes with VOX remotes? 

Coming to Roamio and Bolt boxes from a Series 2 Toshiba TiVo box, I was used to controls on my box--I now keep a spare remote on top of the Bolt, for when I am at the box/TV and want to change something, a nice convenience.

And I've now learned a new sales word, "overpack."


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

chicagobrownblue said:


> You are wrong and won't admit it. The $350/month is only for the white sale. Compare white sale subscription prices to white sale subscription prices. Apples to apples.
> 
> Black Box is $15/mo regular price.


I have a spreadsheet of past sales and this is not near the top for value....


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

chicagobrownblue said:


> You are wrong and won't admit it. The $350/month is only for the white sale. Compare white sale subscription prices to white sale subscription prices. Apples to apples.
> 
> Black Box is $15/mo regular price.


By purchasing a White Bolt today, the payback is 2 years (which is what I said in my post _"And compared to the normal $15/mo service fee, the payback is in a little under 2 years compared to 3 years, so not a bad deal, really."_)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> People who were there tell a different story.


Not as to the giveaways--as to its being an unfortunate rainy day and line delays (and that was only some people, others experiencing otherwise).

Oh, and I didn't mention that TiVo provided a grill lunch for people (hot dogs and hamburgers, popcorn, large pretzels, and drinks), had other TiVo giveaways (TiVo spinners and plush TiVo characters), and had sweepstakes for some lifetimed Bolt VOX boxes and TVs. It didn't have to. And AT&T hasn't done that for me lately, lol.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I have to stop and say that there is no company better than TiVo in the marketplace today that delivers TV content so well. 

It's a company you love to hate.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Not as to the giveaways--as to its being an unfortunate rainy day and line delays (and that was only some people, others experiencing otherwise).


Lots of confusion and disorganization.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> I have a spreadsheet of past sales and this is not near the top for value....


I'll bite, what's at the top for a 1st time purchase of a Bolt?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> I'll bite, what's at the top for a 1st time purchase of a Bolt?


Bolt 500GB $99 with $99 lifetime transfer and Bolt+ 3TB $499 with $99 lifetime transfer.

Current sale matches (is close to) past sales for first timers....


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, the BOLT 500 + VOX Remote was implemented as an overpack. It will include the shrink wrapped BOLT 500 (with its original remote) + a new white VOX Remote.


This is interesting. The New Bolt on sale is $40 more than the Reburb (um&#8230; _Renewed_), Bolt on sale, however, the new includes a second remote that sells for $40. (I feel even better now that I got the new white Bolt)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Ask JoeKustra he's the MoCa expert!


I do not now, nor have I ever used MoCA.

Calling me an expert at anything would be a stretch. Maybe CP/M?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Lots of confusion and disorganization.


Yep, there was some, in part due to the weather and the turnout, likely. And still the giveaway of remotes took place, plus the other giveaways and events. Along with honest dialogs with its customers, both formally in presentations and informally.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> &#8230; had other TiVo giveaways (TiVo spinners and plush TiVo characters).


Any spinners left?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, good point. I can tell you that the whiteout sale turns "black" for Black Friday, although I believe it actually goes live on Thursday morning. Nothing happening Wednesday AFAIK.


Wow--color-coded ongoing specials.  Clever! (Hoping that people catch this.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Any spinners left?


Check in the battery compartment of your new extra remote.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I do not now, nor have I ever used MoCA.
> 
> Calling me an expert at anything would be a stretch. Maybe CP/M?


Sorry, thought you were the go to for MoCA.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> If they do, my guess is that they may try to clear-out any remaining Romio OTA inventory.


That would be nice. Speaking of black, a price cut on the Mini VOX would be good also.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Sorry, thought you were the go to for MoCA.


TiVo box and Mini wireless set-up . . . .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> That would be nice. Speaking of black, a price cut on the Mini VOX would be good also.


Well, it IS black.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> 18 tuners here and sometimes that's not enough.....


On recount that's 20 tuners....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I do not now, nor have I ever used MoCA.
> 
> Calling me an expert at anything would be a stretch. Maybe CP/M?


That's
*krkaufman* on the MoCa issue.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

dpr64 said:


> Are the Tivo Mini units that are on sale (129.99 and refurb 99.99) the new version with IR/RF or the old dogs with just IR?


They are both 2nd gen (A93) MINI's.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Wow--color-coded ongoing specials.  Clever! (Hoping that people catch this.)


Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> They are both 2nd gen (A93) MINI's.


Great!


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

Can I call in and get this discounted lifetime price on my current bolt, or do I have to buy a new blot for that $350 lifetime price?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

PdX said:


> Can I call in and get this discounted lifetime price on my current bolt, or do I have to buy a new blot for that $350 lifetime price?


Call TiVo, you never know....


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

PdX said:


> Can I call in and get this discounted lifetime price on my current bolt, or do I have to buy a new blot for that $350 lifetime price?


Need to buy a new (or renewed) Bolt from TiVo for the discounted LT.


----------



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

Trying to decide what to do here...

I have never used TiVo before but this seems like as good a time as any to get into it. I'd prefer a black TiVo Bolt for the living room since it would match the rest of the equipment, at least 1TB of space, and the newer TiVo Mini, so the deals today don't really seem ideal for me. That being said though, the discount on All-in is hard to ignore.

I did a live chat with TiVo and was told that there is about to be another sale after this one, but they couldn't give me any details.

What would y'all do in my situation?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> Need to buy a new (or renewed) Bolt from TiVo for the discounted LT.


As has been the policy in past offers (at least, for multiple years).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

someperson said:


> Trying to decide what to do here...
> 
> I have never used TiVo before but this seems like as good a time as any to get into it. I'd prefer a black TiVo Bolt for the living room since it would match the rest of the equipment, at least 1TB of space, and the newer TiVo Mini, so the deals today don't really seem ideal for me. That being said though, the discount on All-in is hard to ignore.
> 
> ...


I don't know that I would do it, but an option could be, buy now, see what happens on Friday, and return at that point, if needed--TiVo covers the shipping both ways.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

lparsons21 said:


> I switched from Dish with a Hopper 3 to Mediacom cable a few months ago. Those 16 tuners in the H3 were so handy, and even as handy was that management of them was all on one box. A bit more awkward with multiple Tivos.


A bit, but not too much. I have 20 tuners with three Roamio's dedicated to my stuff, one for the wife's stuff, and the Bolt is all the current shows we watch together. We watch individual stuff on the Kindle's and together stuff off the Bolt in the living room. What management I need to do works fine from Tivo Online. Only thing I really hate is trying to move a whole show from one to the other....Tivo Online really could use a bit of an upgrade.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> I don't know that I would do it, but an option could be, buy now, see what happens on Friday, and return at that point, if needed--TiVo covers the shipping both ways.


Too hard for my tastes.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

someperson said:


> Trying to decide what to do here...
> 
> I have never used TiVo before but this seems like as good a time as any to get into it. I'd prefer a black TiVo Bolt for the living room since it would match the rest of the equipment, at least 1TB of space, and the newer TiVo Mini, so the deals today don't really seem ideal for me. That being said though, the discount on All-in is hard to ignore.
> 
> ...


Buy the mini now and bolt at next sale.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, the BOLT 500 + VOX Remote was implemented as an overpack. It will include the shrink wrapped BOLT 500 (with its original remote) + a new white VOX Remote.


That sweetens the pot a bit, but I just don't have another $400+ (includes AIP, since I hate monthly fees) to drop on another Bolt at the moment.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I'm only interested in the Bolt+ with a good deal on lifetime. Hope something happens for Black Friday.


----------



## ELPHILLIPS (Feb 16, 2012)

If I change from my Roamio Plus (Cox cable) to the Bolt can I use the same Cable Card?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

someperson said:


> Trying to decide what to do here...
> 
> I have never used TiVo before but this seems like as good a time as any to get into it. I'd prefer a black TiVo Bolt for the living room since it would match the rest of the equipment, at least 1TB of space, and the newer TiVo Mini, so the deals today don't really seem ideal for me. That being said though, the discount on All-in is hard to ignore.
> 
> ...


Wait until "Black" Friday


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> _"And compared to the normal $15/mo service fee,"_)


You're comparing the current sale all in price with the normal fee -- but you can't get the normal fee today or tomorrow you are forced to pay less. So this is more hypothetical nonsense. All the white sale subscription fees are a great deal. I would prefer to pay annual.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

someperson said:


> Trying to decide what to do here...
> 
> I have never used TiVo before but this seems like as good a time as any to get into it. I'd prefer a black TiVo Bolt for the living room since it would match the rest of the equipment, at least 1TB of space, and the newer TiVo Mini, so the deals today don't really seem ideal for me. That being said though, the discount on All-in is hard to ignore.
> 
> ...


Same here, just put in my order.
The tipping point for me was the All-in Lifetime Service $350 deal (break-even after 2 years based on normal $15/mo fee).
I also would have preferred a black Bolt, but that is the _only_ difference (same hardware in both the old white and the new black bolt , and new white includes VOX remote). While the refurb white bolt is a good deal at $99, I prefer new, so I went for the $140 white Bolt (and afterwards found out that it also includes the old remote, and the new VOX $40 remote).

As far as space, the Bolt has an eSata port for a drive expansion, but AKAIK, this only works with a select drive that is no longer sold. If you do a search here you'll see that it is possible to upgrade the HD yourself to 2T or 3T for about $125 (Weaknees.com also sells kits) - Not sure what effect this has on Warranty, so proceed at your own risk.

And if you buy today and see a better deal on Thursday, I would _think_ that you can return the White Bolt based on TiVo's 30 day no cost return policy. * And if Thursday is a "Black Sale" (as I've read here), I guess it is possible that there will be a sale on the Black Bolt, maybe even with more storage - but who knows?

EDIT: I just read what *
*TiVo_Ted posted *- Sounds like good advice for you.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Looked through the deals but no incentives for service deals there for my current Bolt that is now on monthly or for my Roamio that is currently deactivated.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Same here, just put in my order.
> The tipping point for me was the All-in Lifetime Service $350 deal (break-even after 2 years based on normal $15/mo fee).
> I also would have preferred a black Bolt, but that is the _only_ difference (same hardware in both the old white and the new black bolt , and new white includes VOX remote). While the refurb white bolt is a good deal at $99, I prefer new, so I went for the $140 white Bolt (and afterwards found out that it also includes the old remote, and the new VOX $40 remote).
> 
> ...


Yes as to returns, with TiVo covering the cost both ways.  And glad that you saw TiVo_Ted's comment--was going to point you to it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

chicagobrownblue said:


> You're comparing the current sale all in price with the normal fee -- but you can't get the normal fee today or tomorrow you are forced to pay less. So this is more hypothetical nonsense. All the white sale subscription fees are a great deal. I would prefer to pay annual.


No, you can buy the New Black Bolt VOX today with the 15/mo Service fee.

You can continue this if you want


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ELPHILLIPS said:


> If I change from my Roamio Plus (Cox cable) to the Bolt can I use the same Cable Card?


Yes, you can use the same CableCARD, assuming you are retiring the Roamio Plus. (is it Lifetime, I might be interested, I see you are in Goodyear, so local sale? Send me a PM if it is lifetime and you want to sell the Roamio Plus.)
Just tell Cox you are moving the CableCARD to a different device.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Yes as to returns, with TiVo covering the cost both ways.  And glad that you saw TiVo_Ted's comment--was going to point you to it.


&#8230;well, if I like what I see Thursday, I may have to consider this


----------



## ELPHILLIPS (Feb 16, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, you can use the same CableCARD, assuming you are retiring the Roamio Plus. (is it Lifetime, I might be interested, I see you are in Goodyear, so local sale? Send me a PM if it is lifetime and you want to sell the Roamio Plus.)
> Just tell Cox you are moving the CableCARD to a different device.


Thanks for the info CoxInPHX. My Roamio has Lifetime. Still thinking about a change. Will let you know if I go with the Bolt.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> Call TiVo, you never know....


I called. The answer was no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

someperson said:


> Trying to decide what to do here...
> 
> I have never used TiVo before but this seems like as good a time as any to get into it. I'd prefer a black TiVo Bolt for the living room since it would match the rest of the equipment, at least 1TB of space, and the newer TiVo Mini, so the deals today don't really seem ideal for me. That being said though, the discount on All-in is hard to ignore.
> 
> ...


Based on your 1 previous post/thread...


someperson said:


> In my area, there are some OTA channels Comcast doesn't carry that we actually sometimes watch:
> 
> Laff
> Light TV
> ...


... it seems you're a Comcast subscriber but with a desire to also capture OTA antenna programming.

Given the above, you may want to consider a 4- or 6-tuner BOLT as your main DVR, and a 4-tuner BOLT or Roamio OTA as a headless-ish OTA antenna-connected DVR; and then however many Minis you'd need to support your other TV locations. (This is what we're doing, anyway, though we're using a Roamio Pro as our main DVR, and we have considerably fewer bonus OTA channels than you.)

p.s. Though going second-hand Roamio Plus/Pro, in place of the CableCARD BOLT, and v2 Minis could be a budget approach to consider.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

So, my current config is a Bolt 1TB and 4 Minis. If I were to add a BOLT 500 GB to that config, how does it work with the Minis and/or recording shows? Do the Minis automatically feed off the 6 open tuners or do they have to be assigned? And regarding OnePass shows, do I have to assign them to a specific box? Thanks in advance! (adding 3 more tuners is really tempting...my Wife is getting tired of getting the "all tuners are in use" message in the bedroom at night).


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ELPHILLIPS said:


> Thanks for the info CoxInPHX. My Roamio has Lifetime. Still thinking about a change. Will let you know if I go with the Bolt.


Why would you want to get rid of a LS Roamio? Still good for storage...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stini777 said:


> So, my current config is a Bolt 1TB and 4 Minis. If I were to add a BOLT 500 GB to that config, how does it work with the Minis and/or recording shows? Do the Minis automatically feed off the 6 open tuners or do they have to be assigned? And regarding OnePass shows, do I have to assign them to a specific box? Thanks in advance! (adding 3 more tuners is really tempting...my Wife is getting tired of getting the "all tuners are in use" message in the bedroom at night).


No perfect solution. Yes, a 1P applies to a specific host. A Mini has to be assigned to a host, and you can change that at the Mini's menu. A Mini can access either host's tuners, but that's a manual change. I manage two hosts and four Mini boxes. It's just a planning issue, and easily changed. Only thing that is easy it to access the recordings. The other host appears at the bottom of My Shows. Once selected you now can access the other host's recordings.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> I got the refurbished mini for 99. I was hoping for cheaper but it'll do for what I need.


Better than paying $150 for a new Mini, which I just did last month...ONLY because I thought they were almost extinct - now THIS happens...


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> No perfect solution. Yes, a 1P applies to a specific host. A Mini has to be assigned to a host, and you can change that at the Mini's menu. A Mini can access either host's tuners, but that's a manual change. I manage two hosts and four Mini boxes. It's just a planning issue, and easily changed. Only thing that is easy it to access the recordings. The other host appears at the bottom of My Shows. Once selected you now can access the other host's recordings.


Thanks JoeKustra! Still trying to decide if it's worth it to take on another service commitment but your info helps a lot.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

CTLesq said:


> I called. The answer was no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> I'm only interested in the Bolt+ with a good deal on lifetime. Hope something happens for Black Friday.


Hope so too!


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> Buy and return.





Sparky1234 said:


> Hope so too!





Sparky1234 said:


> Sorry.


Try multi-quote.


----------



## dnslammers (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello everyone... I just purchased the white bolt deal to replace my existing Roamio. This will be the first time I move to a new device. When I get the new bolt do I just call Tivo to cancel my service on my old Roamio and then I’ll only have the 9.99 monthly recurring charge? I don’t want the 14.99 monthly charge from the Roamio to stay on my account.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

dnslammers said:


> Hello everyone... I just purchased the white bolt deal to replace my existing Roamio. This will be the first time I move to a new device. When I get the new bolt do I just call Tivo to cancel my service on my old Roamio and then I'll only have the 9.99 monthly recurring charge? I don't want the 14.99 monthly charge from the Roamio to stay on my account.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stephen


Probably would be wise to move all your programing from the Roamio to the Bolt before you cancel. I believe both have to be online in order to do that. Perhaps one of the TiVo experts can help with that. As I plan to do the same thing except going from original Roamio (cable/ota) to only OTA Roamio, as I dumped cable this past year.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Oooh, unsettling first experience with trying to purchase from tivo.com. Had entered in all my personal *and* credit card information. Little moving square comes up telling me that it was retrieving my sales receipt. It kept spinning and spinning and... I finally scrolled down a screen and a one line, regular font sentence says they are having problems and to try back later. Uh, so my credit card information is out there somewhere. Not a good tivo-life beginning.... 

ETA: Well, I tried it again...worked this time. Still a little unsettling with the credit card thing, but nothing most likely will come of it.raying: I don't have a Roamio OTA yet, but I've got a Mini coming!


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

Intheswamp said:


> Oooh, unsettling first experience with trying to purchase from tivo.com. Had entered in all my personal *and* credit card information. Little moving square comes up telling me that it was retrieving my sales receipt. It kept spinning and spinning and... I finally scrolled down a screen and a one line, regular font sentence says they are having problems and to try back later. Uh, so my credit card information is out there somewhere. Not a good tivo-life beginning....
> 
> ETA: Well, I tried it again...worked this time. Still a little unsettling with the credit card thing, but nothing most likely will come of it.raying: I don't have a Roamio OTA yet, but I've got a Mini coming!


Double-check later to make sure you didn't get billed TWICE.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> &#8230;. It kept spinning and spinning and... I finally scrolled down a screen and a one line, regular font sentence says they are having problems and to try back later&#8230;.


I had the same issue, but I opened another window in my browser and checked my order status and saw that I had received an order#, so I just closed the other window.

As already suggested, check your order status to make sure you only have one order in.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback on checking to be sure I'm not double charged.

I checked the orders placed and there is only one Mini showing as ordered. BUT, I will continue to monitor it. It seems you can't contact Tivo online unless you have an account with them and it seems the only way to have an account is to purchase or register something with them. I tried to send a message to them about the problem using their contact form but because I didn't have an account it wouldn't let it send to them...by that I figured that my personal information hadn't been recorded. I just don't want it floating around out there in some kind of .tmp file or something. Anyhow, it looks like we've made another step towards being a "cord cutter".


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

You only bought a Mini and you don't already have a Tivo?
(or did you buy a Bolt with the Tivo?)


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Intheswamp said:


> Oooh, unsettling first experience with trying to purchase from tivo.com. Had entered in all my personal *and* credit card information. Little moving square comes up telling me that it was retrieving my sales receipt. It kept spinning and spinning and... I finally scrolled down a screen and a one line, regular font sentence says they are having problems and to try back later. Uh, so my credit card information is out there somewhere. Not a good tivo-life beginning....
> 
> ETA: Well, I tried it again...worked this time. Still a little unsettling with the credit card thing, but nothing most likely will come of it.raying: I don't have a Roamio OTA yet, but I've got a Mini coming!


Like other have said verify you are only charged once and only for what you purchased. There have been issues in the past.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Intheswamp said:


> Thanks for the feedback on checking to be sure I'm not double charged.
> 
> I checked the orders placed and there is only one Mini showing as ordered. BUT, I will continue to monitor it. It seems you can't contact Tivo online unless you have an account with them and it seems the only way to have an account is to purchase or register something with them. I tried to send a message to them about the problem using their contact form but because I didn't have an account it wouldn't let it send to them...by that I figured that my personal information hadn't been recorded. I just don't want it floating around out there in some kind of .tmp file or something. Anyhow, it looks like we've made another step towards being a "cord cutter".


Good bet on the Black Friday discounts!


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm hoping for a reduced-priced Roamio OTA DVR this weekend...otherwise we'll bite the bullet and order one at the current $360. The Mini shaved several bucks off of it's regular price...and with the refurb it comes with the same warranty as new...from what I understand. 

We're in a rural area with only a 3Mbps Centurystink internet (max they offer us) and we're tired of paying DISH $120 each month. So to answer your question...yes, we ordered a Mini before acquiring a DVR in our preparation for the sound of a satellite dish hitting the ground.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rumor is that the Tivo "Black" sale starts tomorrow (Thursday)


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Good bet on the Black Friday discounts!


I'm hoping it works out. We've been working on our OTA antenna setup and it's looking pretty good. Just gotta pull all this together to make it happen. I'm still a little fuzzy on how I'll make the Mini work with the Roamio with our setup but I'm sure it'll workout. I'm just hoping that the tuner on the Roamio is at least as good as that on our old DISH VIP612...we've got one weak, 2-edge statoin that is a "must have". 

Do the Tivos tend to go "out of stock" during the BF sales? I'm targeting tivo.com, Bestbuy, and Amazon. Anybody else I need to watch? I appreciate any pointers on that!


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Rumor is that the Tivo "Black" sale starts tomorrow (Thursday)


Hmmm, I wonder...will the "Black" sale be as deeply discounted as the "Black Friday" offerings or is this just an early started BF sale? Of course, I guess if you buy and the next day the price is beat...you could send the first one back or cancel the order....I just don't like jumping through those hoops, though. We'll see what unfolds!!!!!!!

Btw...Happy Thanksgiving Eve!!!!!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

AFAIK (based on what I read in this thread), the "Black Sale" that _*starts tomorrow morning*_ is the last one for Tivo's BF sales.
Also, I read (a few pages back in this thread) that there aren't that many Romio's left in stock (and no guarantee that they will be included in the "Black Sale", this is all speculation).

And since the "Whiteout" sale, which was posted on Twitter by Tivo, that was scheduled to start on 11/21 started at Midnight PCT, it's also _possible_ that the "Black" sale will start at midnight (PCT) tonight

Lot of good info in this thread!


----------



## MarkG35 (Nov 21, 2017)

Good luck with the sale! I'm in the same boat as you(cutting Xfinity for me)
Weaknees is another retailer.They have different OTA's with the Vox remote included.


Intheswamp said:


> Do the Tivos tend to go "out of stock" during the BF sales? I'm targeting tivo.com, Bestbuy, and Amazon. Anybody else I need to watch? I appreciate any pointers on that!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Rumor is that the Tivo "Black" sale starts tomorrow (Thursday)


LOL.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Intheswamp said:


> I'm hoping it works out. We've been working on our OTA antenna setup and it's looking pretty good. Just gotta pull all this together to make it happen. I'm still a little fuzzy on how I'll make the Mini work with the Roamio with our setup but I'm sure it'll workout. I'm just hoping that the tuner on the Roamio is at least as good as that on our old DISH VIP612...we've got one weak, 2-edge statoin that is a "must have".
> 
> Do the Tivos tend to go "out of stock" during the BF sales? I'm targeting tivo.com, Bestbuy, and Amazon. Anybody else I need to watch? I appreciate any pointers on that!


Usually not.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Intheswamp said:


> Hmmm, I wonder...will the "Black" sale be as deeply discounted as the "Black Friday" offerings or is this just an early started BF sale? Of course, I guess if you buy and the next day the price is beat...you could send the first one back or cancel the order....I just don't like jumping through those hoops, though. We'll see what unfolds!!!!!!!
> 
> Btw...Happy Thanksgiving Eve!!!!!


In line with past sales...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> In line with past sales...


Oh I see the unintended pun. No lines just online ques...


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Best wishes to ya'll with your sales purchases!!! 

Now, if the sale starts just past midnight is that midnight PST (Pacific Time) or ....????


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Oh I see the unintended pun. No lines just online ques...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> Now, if the sale starts just past midnight is that midnight PST (Pacific Time) or ....????


Yes, PCT


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Was it really necessary to post this in 18 different threads?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Was it really necessary to post this in 18 different threads?


It's only once a year. But I agree with you. I hope it doesn't become a habit.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Was it really necessary to post this in 18 different threads?


I don't follow all the threads, I only saw it here


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Rumor is that the Tivo "Black" sale starts tomorrow (Thursday)


Most of our remaining deals will launch tomorrow and run through Monday. Quantities of most items are limited, so I'm sure we will sell out of many of them. We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up, @TiVo_Ted. (!)

Any chance you can share the price on the Cyber Monday 500GB R/OTA deal? And if they will be new or refurb/renewed?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It's only once a year. But I agree with you. I hope it doesn't become a habit.


Hey, I'm all celebratory, too, which means there will be even less time for stalking TCF threads in the coming weeks, so I'd prefer that all my watched threads don't become a lather-rinse-repeat of every participant posting holiday greetings.

That's all I'll say on the subject, to limit the irony. Cheers!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, @TiVo_Ted. (!)
> 
> Any chance you can share the price on the Cyber Monday 500GB R/OTA deal? And if they will be new or refurb/renewed?


But that would be "Telling".
I think TiVo_Ted has helped us out enough on this one (_"We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal"_)


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Most of our remaining deals will launch tomorrow and run through Monday. Quantities of most items are limited, so I'm sure we will sell out of many of them. We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal.


Can you leak if they are new or refurbs? That would help to cut down on the anxiety!


----------



## Season Pass (Nov 14, 2017)

No lifetime transfer deals yet?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I think TiVo_Ted has helped us out enough on this one


If the purpose is to avoid unnecessary purchases and returns, as was stated, I expect the requested information would further the cause. But I'm comfortable leaving that to @TiVo_Ted to decide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, @TiVo_Ted. (!)
> Any chance you can share the price on the Cyber Monday 500GB R/OTA deal? And if they will be new or refurb/renewed?


I would love to know when the deal will happen. Perhaps we can crash the TiVo servers. 

Oh yeah, Cheers.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

I got a refurb Tivo Mini at the $99.99 price for a bedroom TV. The web site didn't show a model number so I called TiVo (ugh) to make sure I would get the newer one (93000) with the RF remote. (Because it was a refurb, I wanted to be sure it wasn't a refurb of the older 92000 model.) I was forwarded FIVE times from sales to customer service to tech support back to sales then back to tech support. EACH time they had to confirm my phone number, email, account number...ugh....and none knew about the "Whiteout Sale" email. The last representative "assured" me that it would come with the RF/IR remote.

The web site also said that for a Mini to connect with a Roamio, a MoCa adapter was required. Both my TiVos are on hard-wired Ethernet. This is my first TiVo Mini and in my case, I'll be hooking hard-wired Ethernet up to the Mini, so why would MoCa be required?? I got completely conflicting information from all five TiVo representatives on this. I finally chose to believe what I'm pretty sure is true -- that MoCa not required if hard-wired Ethernet is used. If I don't like how it works -- or if it's an IR-only remote, well, there's the 30-day send-it-back option!

I have a Roamio Basic and an old Premiere 2-tuner, both using OTA. Can anyone tell me if the Mini will be able to watch recordings on the Premiere? I know the Premiere won't let the Mini have one of it's two tuners, but will the Premiere be able to share a recording with the Mini?? Guess I'll find out soon enough...the Mini should be arriving later today! (FAST shipping!)

caveat emptor!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MacBrian said:


> I have a Roamio Basic and an old Premiere 2-tuner, both using OTA. Can anyone tell me if the Mini will be able to watch recordings on the Premiere? I know the Premiere won't let the Mini have one of it's two tuners, but will the Premiere be able to share a recording with the Mini?? Guess I'll find out soon enough...the Mini should be arriving later today! (FAST shipping!)
> caveat emptor!


Yes, the Mini can play recordings from either box. The Premiere's name will display at the bottom of My Shows. Select that, then you will see the Premiere's My Shows.

Calling TiVo. That sucks.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I would love to know when the deal will happen. Perhaps we can crash the TiVo servers.
> 
> Oh yeah, Cheers.


FWIW, Tuesday's Whiteout started 12am Pacific Time,
so get up early (or stay up late )

&#8230;oh, and Happy Thanksgiving Eve!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> FWIW, Tuesday's Whiteout started 12am Pacific Time,
> so get up early (or stay up late )


Thanks. I just checked Amazon, and they have the 1TB OTA for $360, so I wonder how deep the discounts will be.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. I just checked Amazon, and they have the 1TB OTA for $360, so I wonder how deep the discounts will be.


Rumor is that the 500G Roamio OTA on sale Monday will be a smoking deal


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Was it really necessary to post this in 18 different threads?


Felt the holiday spirit, how about you?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> It's only once a year. But I agree with you. I hope it doesn't become a habit.


No spirit?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Most of our remaining deals will launch tomorrow and run through Monday. Quantities of most items are limited, so I'm sure we will sell out of many of them. We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal.


Good info, Thanks TiVo Ted!!!


----------



## Season Pass (Nov 14, 2017)

Unless I missed it, are they running transfers on lifetime boxes?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Hey, I'm all celebratory, too, which means there will be even less time for stalking TCF threads in the coming weeks, so I'd prefer that all my watched threads don't become a lather-rinse-repeat of every participant posting holiday greetings.
> 
> That's all I'll say on the subject, to limit the irony. Cheers!


Irony is not lost...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Season Pass said:


> Unless I missed it, are they running transfers on lifetime boxes?


Not sure by reading other posts but hope so too.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Yes, the Mini can play recordings from either box.


Perfect! THANKS!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> No spirit?


zero. Not holiday specific.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Most of our remaining deals will launch tomorrow and run through Monday. Quantities of most items are limited, so I'm sure we will sell out of many of them. We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal.


Smoking deal equals $199 for a new one.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Smoking deal equals $199 for new one.


That would get me to buy the 500gb ota with lifetime


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Most of our remaining deals will launch tomorrow and run through Monday. Quantities of most items are limited, so I'm sure we will sell out of many of them. We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal.


So with that info... You will have the following scenario's.....
1- buy on Black Friday 
2- check out Cyber Monday, if better buy on Monday and return Black Friday purchase
3- wait till Cyber Monday, try to buy in but if too late get nothing!
4- almost forcing to make that BF purchase so you at least get something
5- spill the beans on what will be and when so we are not creating a Walmart scene, plus less returns and aggravation for everyone! 
Tivo_Ted? Hello? Just a thought anyway


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

johnfasc said:


> So with that info... You will have the following scenario's.....
> 1- buy on Black Friday
> 2- check out Cyber Monday, if better buy on Monday and return Black Friday purchase
> 3- wait till Cyber Monday, try to buy in but if too late get nothing!
> ...


You have outline the long time TiVo customer.

30 days money back guarantee is your friend.

Its a hassle but your strategy works.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Most of our remaining deals will launch tomorrow and run through Monday. Quantities of most items are limited, so I'm sure we will sell out of many of them. We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal.





johnfasc said:


> So with that info... You will have the following scenario's.....
> 1- buy on Black Friday
> 2- check out Cyber Monday, if better buy on Monday and return Black Friday purchase
> 3- wait till Cyber Monday, try to buy in but if too late get nothing!
> ...


I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that we'll see 1TB Roamio OTA's on sale tomorrow and few hundred Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan on Monday.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that we'll see 1TB Roamio OTA's on sale tomorrow and few hundred Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan on Monday.


Curious on your anticipated price point? 1TB Roamio with all in for $450? Maybe we should start a pool. Who ever guesses closest without going over wins a free TiVo.


----------



## Season Pass (Nov 14, 2017)

Thats funny sparky


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Curious on your anticipated price point? 1TB Roamio with all in for $450?


 $450? I hope not -> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-...spons&keywords=tivo+roamio+ota+1+tb+dvr&psc=1

I'll take Roamio for $299 Alex.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MacBrian said:


> The web site also said that for a Mini to connect with a Roamio, a MoCa adapter was required. Both my TiVos are on hard-wired Ethernet. This is my first TiVo Mini and in my case, I'll be hooking hard-wired Ethernet up to the Mini, so why would MoCa be required?? I got completely conflicting information from all five TiVo representatives on this. I finally chose to believe what I'm pretty sure is true -- that *MoCa not required if hard-wired Ethernet is used*.


Correct. You'll be fine with all your devices connecting via Ethernet.


----------



## rustycruiser (Apr 1, 2017)

BF: New Roamio 1TB OTA All In for $299
CM : Refurb Roamio 500GB OTA All In for $199

Whats my prize?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rustycruiser said:


> BF: New Roamio 1TB OTA All In for $299
> CM : Refurb Roamio 500GB OTA All In for $199
> Whats my prize?


Whatever points your credit card gives you if you buy. But I like your numbers.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

rustycruiser said:


> BF: New Roamio 1TB OTA All In for $299
> CM : Refurb Roamio 500GB OTA All In for $199
> 
> Whats my prize?


Wait, we're playing Price Is Right rules, correct? Closest without going over?

I bid $299.99 and $199.99, Bob.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll take Door #3.... oh, uh...my bad, wrong game.....


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

osu1991 said:


> White sale has started on TiVo website.


Osu wins for first notification on the white sale. Let's see who can get tonight's startup sale reported first. If you note the time was 2:49 am...ouch! But at least your not in line outside somewhere!!!


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I just happened to be up working and checked as I wanted to order a mini, which arrived this afternoon


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MacBrian said:


> I have a Roamio Basic and an old Premiere 2-tuner, both using OTA. Can anyone tell me if the Mini will be able to watch recordings on the Premiere? I know the Premiere won't let the Mini have one of it's two tuners, but will the Premiere be able to share a recording with the Mini??





JoeKustra said:


> Yes, the Mini can play recordings from either box. The Premiere's name will display at the bottom of My Shows. Select that, then you will see the Premiere's My Shows.


Your experience streaming shows from the Premiere to the Mini will be just the same as it is at your Roamio Basic; the Mini's "My Shows" listing will replicate that of its host DVR, the Roamio Basic. The only difference is that you won't be able to initiate any show transfers from the Premiere to the Roamio when using the Mini, you'd need to do so from the Roamio's UI.

You'll be able to manage the Roamio's OnePasses, To Do List, etc. from the Mini, with the Roamio as the Mini's host DVR; but will NOT be able to do the same for the Premiere, since you won't be able to select the 2-tuner Premiere as the host DVR for the Mini. The same limitation that will prevent you from directly accessing the Premiere tuners for live TV from the Mini.


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Most of our remaining deals will launch tomorrow and run through Monday. Quantities of most items are limited, so I'm sure we will sell out of many of them. We did save one smoking deal for Cyber Monday, but we've only got a few hundred of them and they will sell out in a couple of hours - Roamio OTA 500GB units with All-In-Plan. I'm putting this out there so the deal hunters don't buy a bunch of 1TB units over the weekend and return them after the Monday deal.


So will this be posted on main TiVo site


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

johnfasc said:


> Can you leak if they are new or refurbs? That would help to cut down on the anxiety!


The 500GB Roamio's are new, not refurbished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

rustycruiser said:


> BF: New Roamio 1TB OTA All In for $299
> CM : Refurb Roamio 500GB OTA All In for $199
> 
> Whats my prize?


Ye of little faith...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Ye of little faith...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tivo_Ted, sometimes tone is difficult to discern online but my read is your comment implies a lower number for both products.

If the 500gb goes for $150 they will indeed go quickly so my question is can someone reveal at what hour would that sale go live?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Sorry to be vague. In this particular response, I meant that we will beat both deals he had guessed. As far as timing goes, I have no idea how our web team launches this stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry to be vague. In this particular response, I meant that we will beat both deals he had guessed. As far as timing goes, I have no idea how our web team launches this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, thanks for the hints, I'll be checking 12am Monday, enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Apparently the BF sale is live.

11/23 - 11/26 (or while supplies last)

TiVo | Black Friday 2017 Best TiVo DVR deals.

Added for BF
Roamio OTA 1GB (new) for *$300 all in*
White Bolt 1TB (refurb) *$500 all in* [or $150 + $10/mo or $100/yr]
Black? Bolt 3TB (refurb) *$675 all in* [or $325 + $10/mo or $100/yr]

Same as previous White Sale
White Bolt 500 (new) overpacked w/ Vox remote *$490 all in* [or $140 + $10/mo or $100/yr]
White Bolt 500 (refurb) *$450 all in* [or $100 + $10/mo or $100/yr]
Mini v2 $100 (refurb) $130 (new)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sfhub said:


> Apparently the BF sale is live.
> 
> Roamio OTA 1GB (new) for $299.99 all in
> 
> ...


Plus new in the sale, unless I just had missed it earlier in the Whiteout:

The options for a refurb Bolt 1TB and 3TB at $150 and $325, along with a $10/mth.-$100/yr.-$350 Lifetime subscription.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Plus new in the sale, unless I just had missed it earlier in the Whiteout:
> 
> The options for a refurb Bolt 1TB and 3TB at $150 and $325, along with a $10/mth.-$100/yr.-$350 Lifetime subscription.


I didn't look at anything other than Bolt 500 refurb before, so didn't even notice they added two more models. I'll assume the 3TB is a Bolt Plus, as it appears they dropped both the Plus in the name and no longer have a description saying 6 tuners, cable-only


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Got'er done!!!! OTA for this cord cutter!!!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sfhub said:


> I didn't look at anything other than Bolt 500 refurb before, so didn't even notice they added two more models. I'll assume the 3TB is a Bolt Plus, as it appears they dropped both the Plus in the name and no longer have a description saying 6 tuners, cable-only


Yep, I assume that the 3TB is the Bolt Plus as well. Unless TiVo did some box-switching, I assume that the 3TB still uses the black enclosure, although only a white is shown in the picture for the 500GB-1TB-3TB refurb Bolt deals. I didn't see mention of this in the webpage. The ad does say that the 3TB is cable-only, although doesn't mention the number of tuners for any of the models.

TiVo_Ted, if you see this, you might want the Marketing folks to add a note in the website ad that the renewed 3TB Bolt in the sale has a black enclosure (if that indeed is the case), to avoid package-opening surprises--who knows, there actually could be someone out there who wants the white box.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> renewed 3TB Bolt in the sale has a black enclosure (if that indeed is the case), to avoid package-opening surprises--who knows, there actually could be someone out there who wants the white box.


They didn't stop dropping the "Plus" until the Bolt Vox models. Maybe someone will get a packaging surprise and get a renewed Bolt Vox 3TB


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> The ad does say that the 3TB is cable-only, ...


That description was there Tues when only the 500G was available for the Refurbished Bolts. I had thought it was a typo then, but now I see it was a "clue"


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> That description was there Tues when only the 500G was available for the Refurbished Bolts. I had thought it was a typo then, but now I see it was a "clue"


I had noticed that as well, but thought that it just was a "copy-and-paste."


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry to be vague. In this particular response, I meant that we will beat both deals he had guessed. As far as timing goes, I have no idea how our web team launches this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like TiVo_Ted wins again!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

For comparison Bolt+ new 3TB with Lifetime transfer was $599 in June. Now for Bolt+ refurb 3TB with Lifetime its $675. If you are new to TiVo (no lifetime trade) and have cable this is a great deal! OTA users should look at the refurb Bolts or Roamio.

The $99 refurb minis are still the best deal right now.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Sparky1234 said:


> Looks like TiVo_Ted wins again!


It looks like the same deal rustycruiser predicted (within $0.99)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

rustycruiser said:


> BF: New Roamio 1TB OTA All In for $299
> CM : Refurb Roamio 500GB OTA All In for $199
> 
> Whats my prize?





stile99 said:


> Wait, we're playing Price Is Right rules, correct? Closest without going over?
> 
> I bid $299.99 and $199.99, Bob.





TiVo_Ted said:


> Ye of little faith...





TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry to be vague. In this particular response, I meant that we will beat both deals he had guessed. As far as timing goes, I have no idea how our web team launches this stuff.





Sparky1234 said:


> Looks like TiVo_Ted wins again!


Maybe I'm missing something (insomnia tonight), but wasn't rustycruiser actually 99¢ _below_ the price that the Roamio OTA actually came out at in the sale? And didn't stile99 nail it on the head, at $299.99?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe I'm missing something (insomnia tonight), but wasn't rustycruiser actually 99¢ _below_ the price that the Roamio OTA actually came out at in the sale? And didn't stile99 nail it on the head, at $299.99?


I stand corrected.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Now who's buying? 

What was your TiVo BF deal?


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Gordon Gekko said:


> No problem, thanks for the hints, I'll be checking 12am Monday, enjoy your Thanksgiving.


Don't forget they are west coast time!


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Sparky1234 said:


> Now who's buying?
> 
> What was your TiVo BF deal?


Had to go with the OTA 1tb Roamio. Just in case I can't get in for the Cyber Monday sale. I just wish they would have put it out there today to keep from having to return today's order. Kind of a waste of time and (tivo's) money...


----------



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm kind of disappointed... don't see a black Bolt in the sale. Is it still coming?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

someperson said:


> I'm kind of disappointed... don't see a black Bolt in the sale. Is it still coming?


The 3TB Refurbr&#8230;, er, "Refreshed" Bolt is _probably_ the "old" Black Bolt Plus. I would be very surprised if The new Black Bolt VOX goes on sale by Monday.


----------



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> The 3TB Refurbr&#8230;, er, "Refreshed" Bolt is _probably_ the "old" Black Bolt Plus. I would be very surprised if The new Black Bolt VOX goes on sale by Monday.


Oh... but it also says this is cable-only. If I'm going to be spending this much on a device, I really don't think I want to be locked-in to Comcast.

Decisions...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, the Refurb 3TB Bolt in the sale is cable only, extra (Plus) 2 tuners.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, after putting the Bolt+ and All-in into my basket and contemplating my navel a bit, I decided to not buy anything. Great pricing and all but I just don't need another Tivo. My current Bolt works fine and does the little 4K that is supported there. My Roamio Plus is on a TV that generally isn't even on until late night, and then to watch some late night yakker. So no need for a better box in that room. And my total tuner count works for me between recordings and streaming.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

johnfasc said:


> Had to go with the OTA 1tb Roamio. Just in case I can't get in for the Cyber Monday sale. I just wish they would have put it out there today to keep from having to return today's order. Kind of a waste of time and (tivo's) money...


I'm right there beside you. But, if the difference is less than an a large size Papa John's pizza I'll most likely will let it slide and eat the pepperonis. :yum:


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Intheswamp said:


> I'm right there beside you. But, if the difference is less than an a large size Papa John's pizza I'll most likely will let it slide and eat the pepperonis. :yum:


Yeah but TiVo Ted was 'hinting' at the 500 OTA At under 199! ... that will buy lotsa pepperoni! Decisions......


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnfasc said:


> Yeah but TiVo Ted was 'hinting' at the 500 OTA At under 199! ... that will buy lotsa pepperoni! Decisions......


That's my problem too. I really only care about the All In, so a refurb would be fine. My oldest TiVo was built 9/2013, and is still fine.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

johnfasc said:


> Yeah but TiVo Ted was 'hinting' at the 500 OTA At under 199! ... that will buy lotsa pepperoni! Decisions......


That would be a great deal! I need cable, otherwise I would be interested in the Roamio. (Ordered the Bolt Tuesday)


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm in for now, final selection may come Monday...but I'm proceeding on with cord-cutting plans. Now to find a decent UPS...


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

So are we going to see OTA 500 GB Tivo on Monday for $149 all in


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

seadooxp3 said:


> So are we going to see OTA 500 GB Tivo on Monday for $149 all in


I'm bidding $149.99...that 99 cents has worked well for me in the past. B-)

Honestly at this time I don't 'need' another TiVo, but at that price I would most certainly buy one.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

seadooxp3 said:


> So are we going to see OTA 500 GB Tivo on Monday for $149 all in


I think $149 will be the price, I'm not even certain I am leaving Directv yet but at that price it is almost too good to pass up.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

$149....that buys LOTS of pepperoni!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> That's my problem too. I really only care about the All In, so a refurb would be fine. My oldest TiVo was built 9/2013, and is still fine.


My oldest still connected and working TiVo was built in 2010 but the new Bolts are enticing... I do have a Bolt+ and Roamio Pro too plus others...


----------



## wongster12 (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that they have the 3tb option, I would like some feeback on the "renewed" units. My current Tivo HD died after 10 years and it would be nice if the Bolt would last that long. Also, I am debating whether it is more important to have the OTA as an back or 6 tuners. When the mini is connected, does it occupy a tuner and I have one less tuner to use on the main device? Or are all 6 tuners available at all times for all the mini devices? Lastly, if the 3tb drive is the Western Digital drive it might be a consideration. I was planning on upgrading the 500gb Vox with a 3tb but the only one available is the Toshiba 3tb or WD 2tb. I like the idea of not having to open up the box and void my warranty. An input would be great.


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I think $149 will be the price, I'm not even certain I am leaving Directv yet but at that price it is almost too good to pass up.


don't forget the .99 for Extra cheese


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

wongster12 said:


> Now that they have the 3tb option, I would like some feeback on the "renewed" units. My current Tivo HD died after 10 years and it would be nice if the Bolt would last that long. Also, I am debating whether it is more important to have the OTA as an back or 6 tuners. When the mini is connected, does it occupy a tuner and I have one less tuner to use on the main device? Or are all 6 tuners available at all times for all the mini devices? Lastly, if the 3tb drive is the Western Digital drive it might be a consideration. I was planning on upgrading the 500gb Vox with a 3tb but the only one available is the Toshiba 3tb or WD 2tb. I like the idea of not having to open up the box and void my warranty. An input would be great.


Renewed could be brand new 30 day returns so you don't know for sure. Reliability of TiVo has been good for me. 10 years if you are willing to repair if HD or other parts fail. Again good reliability for me only increased HD sizes over time but never a HD failure. 6 tuner or OTA depends on your circumstances. I'm on cable and don't need or plan for OTA. If I went OTA then I would probably go a different direction. Mini uses a tuner but releases that tuner if needed to record or after about 4 hours on its own. 2 minis and never have an issue. Toshiba 3tb gets good reports on this site. Warranty is 90 days so open the box after that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johnfasc said:


> Yeah but TiVo Ted was 'hinting' at the 500 OTA At under 199! ... that will buy lotsa pepperoni! Decisions......


It's also possible that he was merely hinting that it would be a new model, rather than refurbed/renewed as was speculated at that price point.

p.s. It's also worth mentioning that contrary to @TiVo_Ted's statement, they didn't beat the speculated price on the BF "new" 1TB Roamio OTA:



rustycruiser said:


> BF: *New Roamio 1TB OTA All In for $299*
> CM : Refurb Roamio 500GB OTA All In for $199





TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry to be vague. In this particular response, *I meant that we will beat both deals he had guessed.* As far as timing goes, I have no idea how our web team launches this stuff.





sfhub said:


> Apparently the *BF sale is live*. Roamio OTA 1GB (new) for *$300 all in *(sic; actually $299.99)



Regardless, if the 1TB is going for $300, the CB deal on the 500GB is sure to be priced lower, which would still be a great deal... with every penny saved going toward the purchase of whatever sized upgrade drive is desired.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wongster12 said:


> When the mini is connected, does it occupy a tuner and I have one less tuner to use on the main device? Or are all 6 tuners available at all times for all the mini devices?


The Mini only requires/consumes a tuner from its host DVR when watching live TV, or when watching on-demand in the case of the Comcast/Xfinity On-Demand app. No tuner is required by the Mini for watching recorded content or when streaming from Internet apps such as Netflix, Hulu, etc. The host DVR always reserves a single tuner for itself, and, of course, will consume tuners as needed for recordings.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Sparky1234 said:


> My oldest still connected and working TiVo was built in 2010 but the new Bolts are enticing... I do have a Bolt+ and Roamio Pro too plus others...


I have a 2004 S2DT that was hooked up to a TV I don't use often and found it was powered down and therefore ineligible for an upgrade earlier this year. I've put it back on, hoping to transfer its LT service at some point...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> I have a 2004 S2DT that was hooked up to a TV I don't use often and found it was powered down and therefore ineligible for an upgrade earlier this year. I've put it back on, hoping to transfer its LT service at some point...


I have a circa 2003 series 2 that still works too. I was commenting on previous post.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Got the Bolt+ refurb this morning. I was pleasantly surprised there was no sales tax or is this customary for refurbished?

The wife will be happy that I will be replacing her XL4 so she will now have skip and won’t wait forever for Netflix and Amazon to load..


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> It's also possible that he was merely hinting that it would be a new model.&#8230;


Are you referring to the 500G Roamio's going on Sale Monday?
If so, looks like they will be New units:



TiVo_Ted said:


> The 500GB Roamio's are new, not refurbished.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Are you referring to the 500G Roamio's going on Sale Monday?
> If so, looks like they will be New units:


Good catch. That post totally skipped my mind when updating my previous comment. So that could be the whole difference from the speculation, then. We shall see.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> Got the Bolt+ refurb this morning. I was pleasantly surprised there was no sales tax or is this customary for refurbished?
> 
> The wife will be happy that I will be replacing her XL4 so she will now have skip and won't wait forever for Netflix and Amazon to load..


Sweet deal. How about a mini for $99.99???


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Does the 1T Roamio OTA on Sale have the new VOX remote?
Sale Page doesn't mention it, but the Regular Price "Store" Roamio includes the VOX Remote.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> Got the Bolt+ refurb this morning&#8230;.


Black, I assume.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> I was pleasantly surprised there was no sales tax or is this customary for refurbished?


Sales Tax is based on the State the unit is shipped to.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Does the 1T Roamio OTA on Sale have the new VOX remote?
> Sale Page doesn't mention it, but *the Regular Price "Store" Roamio includes the VOX Remote*.


I'm not sure this is the case. There are a couple different web pages on the store marketing the OTA, with one describing the VOX-included packaging and the other the older non-voice model. Compare:

TiVo for Antenna
TiVo Roamio OTA DVR | Antenna DVR and Streaming | 1TB Storage​
However, clicking on the "Buy Now" button at the bottom of the seemingly VOX-included page just takes you to the second pre-VOX page, where clicking the "Buy Now" button puts a non-VOX Roamio OTA into your cart.

p.s. Per previous posts on this site, there's marketing for a ~new~ Roamio OTA VOX model, so absent any "VOX" mention in the product name, I wouldn't expect a VOX Remote to be included. e.g.:

https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/RoamioOTAVOX_Setup.pdf​


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

With the 500GB OTA Roamio's going on Sale Monday, I'll add my guess at the sale price to be *$199.98 *


----------



## MarkG35 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm in the process of cutting Comcast out for tv and going OTA(have the antenna mounted).I had planned on getting one of the Roamio OTA's.After thinking about it a bit and looking at the specs with future proofing in mind,I'm looking at the Bolt for 4K OTA broadcasts.Anyone have any thought on that and when 4K OTA could/would be operational?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> Sales Tax is based on the State the unit is shipped to.


Understood, but my state and local tax is about 9% and I wasn't charged- on the tax line it said "free". I won't be surprised if it is added later.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe I'm missing something (insomnia tonight), but wasn't rustycruiser actually 99¢ _below_ the price that the Roamio OTA actually came out at in the sale? And didn't stile99 nail it on the head, at $299.99?


Mea culpa. I got my Excel rows mixed up. We're adding some renewed Roamio OTA 1TB on Monday as well. I thought those were going live today.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Does the 1T Roamio OTA on Sale have the new VOX remote?
> Sale Page doesn't mention it, but the Regular Price "Store" Roamio includes the VOX Remote.





krkaufman said:


> I'm not sure this is the case. There are a couple different web pages on the store marketing the OTA, with one describing the VOX-included packaging and the other the older non-voice model. Compare:
> 
> TiVo for Antenna
> TiVo Roamio OTA DVR | Antenna DVR and Streaming | 1TB Storage​
> ...


That makes sense, New VOX Roamio OTA, vs Old Roamio OTA.
I'm not a fan of any Voice Activated appliances anyway, and since the VOX remote does not have a "wake-up" command (AFAIK), like "Alexa", it seems silly that Tivo promotes it with "_Your voice can now enable TiVo's SkipMode feature. Only with TiVo can you tell your remote to "Skip It" and you can skip entire commercial breaks."_ - So instead of picking up the remote and pressing the "Skip" Button, pick up the remote, press the Microphone Button, and say _"Skip It" _


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Does the 1T Roamio OTA on Sale have the new VOX remote?
> Sale Page doesn't mention it, but the Regular Price "Store" Roamio includes the VOX Remote.


None of the Roamio's have the VOX Remote included. We only did that for the white 500GB BOLT's


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> Understood, but my state and local tax is about 9% and I wasn't charged- on the tax line it said "free". I won't be surprised if it is added later.


Maybe&#8230;.
https://www.tivo.com/assets/popups/popup-tax-details.html
_"CA residents: For TiVo devices sold with service, a one-time tax will be applied on the "no commitment" monthly subscription price of the device."_


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> None of the Roamio's have the VOX Remote included. We only did that for the white 500GB BOLT's


Any chance of a Premiere $99 Lifetime transfer for Monday's sale? Or are you looking to entice new customers?


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

Should I get a renewed tivo mini or a brand new one for $30 more? Are the renewed ones just as good as new?


----------



## wongster12 (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone added a cable card adapter to the ota? I seen the post but wonder how easy and reliable it is to do? Also, besides the 4k and probably faster processor is there any other advantage to the bolt vs Roamio ota?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not sure this is the case. There are a couple different web pages on the store marketing the OTA, with one describing the VOX-included packaging and the other the older non-voice model. Compare:
> 
> TiVo for Antenna
> TiVo Roamio OTA DVR | Antenna DVR and Streaming | 1TB Storage​
> ...


Nice links thanks!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Mea culpa. I got my Excel rows mixed up. We're adding some renewed Roamio OTA 1TB on Monday as well. I thought those were going live today.


I really wish I could cut the cord and get an OTA only Roamio! 
(..I know I _could_, but based on my viewing habits, I can't get what I want with any of the Live Streaming services)


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Kif said:


> Should I get a renewed tivo mini or a brand new one for $30 more? Are the renewed ones just as good as new?


I would got with renewed. I have on of each and both are still working great.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Sparky1234 said:


> Any chance of a Premiere $99 Lifetime transfer for Monday's sale? Or are you looking to entice new customers?


Not for this sale. Those $99 transfers were billed as "once in a lifetime" I believe. But, like every farewell concert tour - never say never.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wongster12 said:


> Anyone added a cable card adapter to the ota? I seen the post but wonder how easy and reliable it is to do? Also, besides the 4k and probably faster processor is there any other advantage to the bolt vs Roamio ota?


More than you want to know -> Roamio OTA cable card slot?


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

So Roamio OTA is on sale today, but some of you are saying it's on _better_ sale Monday. Do we know this for sure?


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

Welshdog said:


> So Roamio OTA is on sale today, but some of you are saying it's on _better_ sale Monday. Do we know this for sure?


bestbuy and amazon are selling the ota for $299 if you want a quicker return just in case its cheaper on monday


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Welshdog said:


> So Roamio OTA is on sale today, but some of you are saying it's on _better_ sale Monday. Do we know this for sure?


Back in this thread, you'll see posts from a reliable source that New 500GB Roamio OTA's and Refreshed 1T Roamio OTA's will go on sale Cyber Monday (probably midnight Sunday).


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Do the Tivo renewed Bolts on sale come with Hydra installed, or are they still on the older software (hoping it's the older software!)


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody getting a multiple minute spinning square at the final step "Retrieving your order confirmation"?

Update: Just noticed, after a lot of blank space, below the initially visible part of the web page it says

"We are facing technical issues at the moment. Please try again later."

Update: Been 15 minutes now, nothing shows up under Order History on tivo.com but bank does show an auth for the amount.

Update: Gave up after watching 20 minutes remaining on a show. Ordered again, this time went through. Just an observation for others, when your order is unsuccesful, your "Cart" at the top right will still have items in it. When it is successful, the cart will have 0 items in it, even if the screen still shows the spinning square. So if your cart shows nothing and you are stuck, make extra sure to double check your order history, since it is likely the order did go through. I think the way it works is the outsourced credit card processor, gives an auth code and hands control back to tivo.com, which tells tivo.com it can process your order, at which point tivo.com removes the items from your cart, then processes the order, so if the cart isn't empty, that last step never happened, and likely will never happen.

I've gone through this limbo before and sometimes it works out to order again, sometimes you end up with 2 units (despite assurances from support otherwise) and need to deal with hassle of return / refund, which itself can sometimes be an adventure.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Kif said:


> bestbuy and amazon are selling the ota for $299 if you want a quicker return just in case its cheaper on monday


Wow--that is a super price, especially for those stores!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sfhub said:


> Anybody getting a multiple minute spinning square at the final step "Retrieving your order confirmation"?
> 
> Update: Just noticed, after a lot of blank space, below the initially visible part of the web page it says
> 
> ...


Never had a problem with TiVo returns but I like you have gotten in the order do loop, hence the need to return...


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Weakness has the VOX Roamio OTA for 329
TiVo Series5: Roamio OTA and Roamio Pro DVRs


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Anybody getting a multiple minute spinning square at the final step "Retrieving your order confirmation"?
> 
> Update: Just noticed, after a lot of blank space, below the initially visible part of the web page it says
> 
> ...


This happened to me Tues. I didn't notice the "notice" and the bottom of the page. I opened another Web Page, went to My Account, and in My Orders, my order was processing, so I closed the page with the spinning square.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> This happened to me Tues. I didn't notice the "notice" and the bottom of the page. I opened another Web Page, went to My Account, and in My Orders, my order was processing, so I closed the page with the spinning square.


Update: Gave up after watching 20 minutes remaining on a show. Ordered again, this time went through. Just an observation for others, when your order is unsuccesful, your "Cart" at the top right will still have items in it. When it is successful, the cart will have 0 items in it, even if the screen still shows the spinning square. So if your cart shows nothing and you are stuck, make extra sure to double check your order history, since it is likely the order did go through. I think the way it works is the outsourced credit card processor, gives an auth code and hands control back to tivo.com, which tells tivo.com it can process your order, at which point tivo.com removes the items from your cart, then processes the order, so if the cart isn't empty, that last step never happened, and likely will never happen.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I ordered a new Mini non-vox and had no issues with the web site. 

Question? Since I have a Bolt VOX will there be any issues using a non vox Mini with it?
I hope not but just don't need to spend more for voice on a bedroom TV.


----------



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

I didn't realize that the 500GB and 1TB Bolt VOX are the only non-cable-only black Bolts. What a shame that there's no discount on all-in for these; I guess I might just have to live with the TiVo being the odd man out in the living room.

I just checked our current main WMC box. Its 1TB drive is about 85% full, so I'm pretty sure we're going to need more storage than this. I have read that the drive in the Bolt is upgradable, but what isn't clear to me is how you would transfer recordings from the old drive to the new one. Is this possible, or would I be better off upgrading it right away? I'm also concerned about the implications of doing this as far as warranty is concerned.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

If anybody is looking for Accessories, the new tivo.com refresh seems to not have the ability to go to accessories from the "Shop" drop down strip at the top. It only has TiVo for DIGITIAL CABLE, TiVo for HD ANTENNA, TiVo MULTI-ROOM and Where to Buy.

Now to get to Accessories and Outlet, you need to click on the TiVo Store button/tab near the top right, below the shopping cart image, then scroll down to near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

someperson said:


> I just checked our current main WMC box. Its 1TB drive is about 85% full, so I'm pretty sure we're going to need more storage than this. I have read that the drive in the Bolt is upgradable, but what isn't clear to me is how you would transfer recordings from the old drive to the new one. Is this possible, or would I be better off upgrading it right away? *I'm also concerned about the implications of doing this as far as warranty is concerned*.


_"Please note that removing the cover of the DVR for any reason voids the warranty." - _TiVo Corp. Legal Center

You can transfer from Old Tivo to PC or Mac to New Tivo with some 3rd Party Tools. A search on this forum or google should help you find out how to do this.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

someperson said:


> I just checked our current main WMC box. Its 1TB drive is about 85% full, so I'm pretty sure we're going to need more storage than this. I have read that the drive in the Bolt is upgradable, but what isn't clear to me is how you would transfer recordings from the old drive to the new one. Is this possible, or would I be better off upgrading it right away? I'm also concerned about the implications of doing this as far as warranty is concerned.


If you have two TiVo boxes (newer ones like Premier, Roamio, or Bolt), you can copy the shows over to one unit, while you upgrade the other. You can do it with older TiVos too, but you need to do it manually using the UI instead of doing it from online.tivo.com, where you can select all the shows and schedule them for copying over at once.

You can also do this using a PC as the middle man, using kmttg to transfer over to PC and PyTiVo to transfer back.

Copy-protected shows are stuck though.


----------



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

sfhub said:


> If you have two TiVo boxes (newer ones like Premier, Roamio, or Bolt), you can copy the shows over to one unit, while you upgrade the other. You can do it with older TiVos too, but you need to do it manually using the UI instead of doing it from online.tivo.com, where you can select all the shows and schedule them for copying over at once.


I don't have another TiVo though and see little reason to get a second one


sfhub said:


> You can also do this using a PC as the middle man, using kmttg to transfer over to PC and PyTiVo to transfer back.


Interesting, but looking into this, I'm seeing things that say that PC-to-TiVo transfers no longer work in some of the newer firmware. Is this true, and if so, is this still possible? I also have to wonder what would happen if you simply cloned the drive and stuck it in.


sfhub said:


> Copy-protected shows are stuck though.


No surprise there, and probably not a huge deal honestly. Thankfully, we're not on TWC.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Ok,


Intheswamp said:


> Thanks for the feedback on checking to be sure I'm not double charged.
> 
> I checked the orders placed and there is only one Mini showing as ordered. BUT, I will continue to monitor it. It seems you can't contact Tivo online unless you have an account with them and it seems the only way to have an account is to purchase or register something with them. I tried to send a message to them about the problem using their contact form but because I didn't have an account it wouldn't let it send to them...by that I figured that my personal information hadn't been recorded. I just don't want it floating around out there in some kind of .tmp file or something. Anyhow, it looks like we've made another step towards being a "cord cutter".


Hmm, so how do I handle a double charge on my credit card. I checked this morning and sure enough, two charges for the one Tivo Mini that I ordered. And Tivo.com shows *only* one Mini being ordered.<sigh> So, do I guess I should do the nightmare thing and call Tivo for them to issue a credit?...call Visa and contest the charge?...?????? A happy time is suddenly a bit sour...but I'm sure it'll sweeten up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

someperson said:


> I didn't realize that the 500GB and 1TB Bolt VOX are the only non-cable-only black Bolts. *What a shame that there's no discount on all-in for these*; I guess I might just have to live with the TiVo being the odd man out in the living room.


There currently is, in effect, with Lifetime discounted to $350 from $550: it's the Bolt 500GB and Bolt 1TB boxes (currently on special at tivo.com), once you add a VOX remote to them (the Bolt and Bolt VOX boxes are the same--it is only the remote that is different).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> Ok,
> 
> Hmm, so how do I handle a double charge on my credit card. I checked this morning and sure enough, two charges for the one Tivo Mini that I ordered. And Tivo.com shows *only* one Mini being ordered.<sigh>


Charged or Pending? If Pending the duplicate may never be Charged


----------



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> There currently is, in effect, with Lifetime discounted to $350 from $550: it's the Bolt 500GB and Bolt 1TB boxes, once you add a VOX remote to them (the Bolt and Bolt VOX boxes are the same--it is only the remote that is different).


The color is also different -- the Bolt 500GB and Bolt 1TB boxes with the discount are white, while the Bolt VOX boxes are black. Maybe it's dumb for me to be considering something like this, but I still feel it's a shame.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> There currently is, in effect, with Lifetime discounted to $350 from $550: it's the Bolt 500GB and Bolt 1TB boxes (currently on special at tivo.com), once you add a VOX remote to them (the Bolt and Bolt VOX boxes are the same--it is only the remote that is different).


He's looking for Black to match his other components.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> _"Please note that removing the cover of the DVR for any reason voids the warranty." - _TiVo Corp. Legal Center


But note that historically, TiVo has tended to look the other way as to this, absent a customer raising it or making an issue. But, YMMV.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

someperson said:


> The color is also different -- the Bolt 500GB and Bolt 1TB boxes with the discount are white, while the Bolt VOX boxes are black. Maybe it's dumb for me to be considering something like this, but I still feel it's a shame.


Well, if you're not in a rush, seriously, next years BF deals will _probably_ only include Black Bolts (&#8230;_probably)_


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

idksmy said:


> Oh goodie, another thread hijacked by the Live Guide Complainers.


Wake up Tivo your customers are telling you something important. What might that be? You're not listening! Hydra is terrible, fix it or replace it before you suffer the inevitable crash in sales and defections.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Intheswamp said:


> Ok,
> 
> Hmm, so how do I handle a double charge on my credit card. I checked this morning and sure enough, two charges for the one Tivo Mini that I ordered. And Tivo.com shows *only* one Mini being ordered.<sigh> So, do I guess I should do the nightmare thing and call Tivo for them to issue a credit?...call Visa and contest the charge?...?????? A happy time is suddenly a bit sour...but I'm sure it'll sweeten up! :thumbsup:


Do you have a charge or just an authorization/temp entry?

The auths fall off on their own after a short period if TiVo never "captures" (ie finalizes) the transaction, which they won't do if your order didn't go through.

I wouldn't do anything unless a temp charge migrates over to the "real" charge section.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> But note that historically, TiVo has tended to look the other way as to this, absent a customer raising it or making an issue. But, YMMV.


Yes, but as you say _YMMV_.
Safest bet is to wait 90 day to do any modifications, then take a chance on a voided warranty for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Charged or Pending? If Pending the duplicate may never be Charged


Pending. I'll give a day or two...anyhow, I figure "no one's at home" today if I try calling Tivo.  It'll work out...or I'll have to put a TV on the front porch or something.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Do you have a charge or just an authorization/temp entry?
> 
> The auths fall off on their own after a short period if TiVo never "captures" (ie finalizes) the transaction, which they won't do if your order didn't go through.
> 
> I wouldn't do anything unless a temp charge migrates over to the "real" charge section.


Thanks. I'll toe the line....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

someperson said:


> The color is also different -- the Bolt 500GB and Bolt 1TB boxes with the discount are white, while the Bolt VOX boxes are black. Maybe it's dumb for me to be considering something like this, but I still feel it's a shame.


Yes, you're correct as to the color--sorry, I had forgotten that, as I was thinking about the functioning.

For the large savings, you might want to consider this. I have a white Bolt and have grown to appreciate the color (as well as the bent shape)--it's a refreshing change (and I had preferred and wanted the black color as well--but for a nice deal, was willing to go for the white, and am happy that I did).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Yes, but as you say _YMMV_.
> Safest bet is to wait 90 day to do any modifications, then take a chance on a voided warranty for the remainder of the year.


Or, as some have done, wait the full first warranty year. It's all a matter of personal wishes and YMMV tolerance or concern.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> Pending. I'll give a day or two...anyhow, I figure "no one's at home" today if I try calling Tivo.  It'll work out...or I'll have to put a TV on the front porch or something.


If it's not in your Tivo order history, it should never be charged and the pending charge will disappear. Calling any vendor on a pending charge is a waste of time, call only if it gets charged.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Or, as some have done, wait the full first warranty year. It's all a matter of personal wishes and YMMV tolerance or concern.


Agreed, but when I open any device, I assume that the warranty is void.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Agreed, but when I open any device, I assume that the warranty is void.


A valid approach. Fortunately, at least in the past, TiVo often/typically has been more forgiving.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> A valid approach. Fortunately, at least in the past, TiVo often/typically has been more forgiving.


&#8230;or they didn't know that the lid was opened 
I'll assume that when a box is returned under the warranty period that Tivo just sends the customer a "refreshed" box and then "re-freshes" the box that was returned. (Not sure what Tivo would do if they found that the user replaced the drive and it was included in the retuned box - my guess is that they throw out the non-standard drive an install a new one)


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Ordered my 1tb OTA Roamio through Amazon for $299. Free 1 day shipping gets it here by Saturday. What a great deal! I have an antenna in the attic from the previous owner that I've been wanting to hook up. That will put a Roamio Pro in the family room, two minis in the bedrooms and a Roamio OTA in the loft. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> &#8230;or they didn't know that the lid was opened
> I'll assume that when a box is returned under the warranty period that Tivo just sends the customer a "refreshed" box and then "re-freshes" the box that was returned. (Not sure what Tivo would do if they found that the user replaced the drive and it was included in the retuned box - my guess is that they throw out the non-standard drive an install a new one)


While if you call support they can find out if you added more storage and refuse support, it pays to save your old drive. I almost had to do that last month. I even put back my original drive. But I was saved by (I feel) Hydra. Next month I will probably put the 1TB drive back and removed the 500GB drive and box it up. There is no seal that shows you have opened the box.

My second TiVo arrived broken. I was able to return it for a new box since it was within 30 days.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

chicagoenergy said:


> Ordered my 1tb OTA Roamio through Amazon for $299. Free 1 day shipping gets it here by Saturday. What a great deal! I have an antenna in the attic from the previous owner that I've been wanting to hook up. That will put a Roamio Pro in the family room, two minis in the bedrooms and a Roamio OTA in the loft. I'm a happy camper!


Suggestion: hook up that antenna to a television to see what it can receive. Otherwise, have fun. You will now join an exclusive club of cable/OTA hybrids. It shouldn't be long before you discover what your cable feed does to your signals.


----------



## MarkG35 (Nov 21, 2017)

I ordered a 1 TB OTA from Tivo.I'm excited to get rid of Comcast cable(I'm keeping internet though)We'll see what deals Tivo has on Monday.I may get another.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Why not add a mini?


----------



## BBHughes (Dec 26, 2006)

Man I'm hoping they at least discount the Mini Vox to 150 at some point during these sales. That's all I'm looking to get.


----------



## wsume99 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok, long time WMC user planning to pull the trigger on a refurb bolt + with AIS. I also plan to get 2 minis. Is there any difference between the renewed mini, the new mini or the mini VOX (other than the remote)?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

wsume99 said:


> Ok, long time WMC user planning to pull the trigger on a refurb bolt + with AIS. I also plan to get 2 minis. Is there any difference between the renewed mini, the new mini or the mini VOX (other than the remote)?


Renewed Mini and New Mini are the same hardware, obviously one is refurbished. They are Mini V2s with the RF/IR remote.

Mini Vox is new hardware platform that supports 4K and MoCA 2.0 and runs faster (but does lose the analog breakout capability for composite and component). It also includes the Voice Remote. The voice portion of the remote only works if you are linked to a TiVo box running Hydra. It works with previous TiVos also, but will revert to the previous UI software and you lose the voice functionality. You can get voice functionality on the Mini V2 also, but you need to buy a Vox remote separately and use a USB BT dongle that comes with the $45 package (not part of $40 Vox remote package) Still needs to be connected to a host TiVo running Hydra though.


----------



## wsume99 (Nov 23, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Renewed Mini and New Mini are the same hardware, obviously one is refurbished. They are Mini V2s with the RF/IR remote.
> 
> Mini Vox is new hardware platform that supports 4K and MoCA 2.0 and runs faster (but does lose the analog breakout capability for composite and component). It also includes the Voice Remote. The voice portion of the remote only works if you are linked to a TiVo box running Hydra. It works with previous TiVos also, but will revert to the previous UI software and you lose the voice functionality. You can get voice functionality on the Mini V2 also, but you need to buy a Vox remote separately and use a USB BT dongle that comes with the $45 package (not part of $40 Vox remote package) Still needs to be connected to a host TiVo running Hydra though.


Thanks for the quick reply. Hmm, so I might be better off getting a mini VOX instead of getting a refurb mini plus the VOX kit. For $25 more I get 4k plus faster hardware. That is IF I want VOX capability. Not sure what to do here. Voice might be nice for my wife and kids although we have voice on our fire TV and almost never use it. Is there much of a difference in the speed of the interface between the older mini and the mini vox?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

wsume99 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Hmm, so I might be better off getting a mini VOX instead of getting a refurb mini plus the VOX kit. For $25 more I get 4k plus faster hardware. That is IF I want VOX capability. Not sure what to do here. Voice might be nice for my wife and kids although we have voice on our fire TV and almost never use it. Is there much of a difference in the speed of the interface between the older mini and the mini vox?


I think an equally important question with the Voice functionality is whether you or your family members will like Hydra. If not, you lose voice, but still have 4k, MoCA 2.0 (if you use MoCA), and faster hardware. You just lose the voice function when reverting to the older software.


----------



## wsume99 (Nov 23, 2017)

sfhub said:


> I think an equally important question with the Voice functionality is whether you or your family members will like Hydra. If not, you lose voice, but still have 4k, MoCA 2.0 (if you use MoCA), and faster hardware. You just lose the voice function when reverting to the older software.


Never used tivo before so I cannot say. We currently use WMC for TV and Kodi for movies that stream from our server. We also have netflix and amazon video. I think we can adapt to just about anything. I don't need MoCA because I have Ethernet at every TV. I plan to use plex with Tivo for my local media.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Amazon also has TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB for $299.99

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Roamio-OTA-DVR-Streaming/dp/B01DR4T73Q


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wsume99 said:


> I plan to use plex with Tivo for my local media.


That might be the best reason to opt for a Mini VOX, for improved resolution support from PLEX. (Though I'm clueless re: current support for PLEX on the Mini VOX.)


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

sfhub said:


> Update: Gave up after watching 20 minutes remaining on a show. Ordered again, this time went through. Just an observation for others, when your order is unsuccesful, your "Cart" at the top right will still have items in it. When it is successful, the cart will have 0 items in it, even if the screen still shows the spinning square. So if your cart shows nothing and you are stuck, make extra sure to double check your order history, since it is likely the order did go through. I think the way it works is the outsourced credit card processor, gives an auth code and hands control back to tivo.com, which tells tivo.com it can process your order, at which point tivo.com removes the items from your cart, then processes the order, so if the cart isn't empty, that last step never happened, and likely will never happen.


Same issue here. The charge made it to the credit card but has not appeared on my Tivo account after an hour. Guess I'll be calling Tivo tomorrow morning.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Welshdog said:


> Same issue here. The charge made it to the credit card but has not appeared on my Tivo account after an hour. Guess I'll be calling Tivo tomorrow morning.


If you don't see the order in the order history, it likely won't make it there, especially if your shopping cart still has the item there. I would just re-order in your case. If it shows up in your order history or the shopping cart is empty, then I would be more careful about re-ordering as there is a chance you'll get 2 orders.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

sfhub said:


> If you don't see the order in the order history, it likely won't make it there, especially if your shopping cart still has the item there. I would just re-order in your case. If it shows up in your order history or the shopping cart is empty, then I would be more careful about re-ordering as there is a chance you'll get 2 orders.


It wasn't in the order history and it was still in the cart. I re-ordered and it went through, but now there is a charge for $99 (the first one) and a charge for $108.24 which reflects tax which was missing from the first. Maybe the first charge will disappear, but probably not.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

MarkG35 said:


> I'm in the process of cutting Comcast out for tv and going OTA(have the antenna mounted).I had planned on getting one of the Roamio OTA's.After thinking about it a bit and looking at the specs with future proofing in mind,I'm looking at the Bolt for 4K OTA broadcasts.Anyone have any thought on that and when 4K OTA could/would be operational?


Just remember Bolt only for OTA is gonna cost you the monthly fee. Still half of what cable charged but non the less it's there. If you are going OTA all the way Roamio is your best bet...but, if you think you may go back to cable (ugh)
Then get the Bolt. I think we are far away from 4k on OTA, but hey, you never know!


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Welshdog said:


> It wasn't in the order history and it was still in the cart. I re-ordered and it went through, but now there is a charge for $99 (the first one) and a charge for $108.24 which reflects tax which was missing from the first. Maybe the first charge will disappear, but probably not.


I would say in your situation, 99% chance the first auth will drop off. It wasn't a charge, just a temporary authorization that holds the credit amount so when the transaction is finalized the credit availability is there. Since there is no actual transaction on tivo.com, it wouldn't finalize unless some remote chance tivo went back and manually entered orders, which I doubt they would be doing.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

sfhub said:


> I would say in your situation, 99% chance the first auth will drop off. It wasn't a charge, just a temporary authorization that holds the credit amount so when the transaction is finalized the credit availability is there. Since there is no actual transaction on tivo.com, it wouldn't finalize unless some remote chance tivo went back and manually entered orders, which I doubt they would be doing.


Happened to me this morning. Even got an email notification of both charges. But I have been checking my order history today and it only shows one device, one charge. So I am confident the other will go away.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

wsume99 said:


> Never used tivo before so I cannot say. We currently use WMC for TV and Kodi for movies that stream from our server. We also have netflix and amazon video. I think we can adapt to just about anything. I don't need MoCA because I have Ethernet at every TV. I plan to use plex with Tivo for my local media.


So did you buy a new TiVo? How do you plan to integrate it?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> More than you want to know -> Roamio OTA cable card slot?


Just read this, and I'm tempted to buy a $299 Roamio and give it a try and if it works return the Bolt I just bought, _however_, with my luck Tivo will update the firmware in a month disabling the slot, then I'll be kicking myself for returning the Bolt that I got a great deal on!
If I ever need another Tivo for a 2nd location I might give it a try.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

As someone considering upgrading from a Roamio Plus to a Bolt am I reading things right that only the 3TB models have six tuners now? My 1TB in my Roamio Plus has always been more than enough space, but no way am I looking to sacrifice tuners on an upgrade. The BF sales are tempting!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

juvi77 said:


> As someone considering upgrading from a Roamio Plus to a Bolt am I reading things right that only the 3TB models have six tuners now? My 1TB in my Roamio Plus has always been more than enough space, but no way am I looking to sacrifice tuners on an upgrade. The BF sales are tempting!


That's correct. Only basic Roamio and Bolt have four tuners. A Bolt+ has six.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

juvi77 said:


> As someone considering upgrading from a Roamio Plus to a Bolt am I reading things right that only the 3TB models have six tuners now? My 1TB in my Roamio Plus has always been more than enough space, but no way am I looking to sacrifice tuners on an upgrade. The BF sales are tempting!


The All In 3TB Bolt+ is a good deal for non-up graders, but that isn't being offered right now. TiVo_Ted said that the $99 lifetime transfer was a limited special offer.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

juvi77 said:


> As someone considering upgrading from a Roamio Plus to a Bolt am I reading things right that only the 3TB models have six tuners now? My 1TB in my Roamio Plus has always been more than enough space, but no way am I looking to sacrifice tuners on an upgrade. The BF sales are tempting!


Also consider the $99.99 mini refurb sale as that is a terrific price.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> The All In 3TB Bolt+ is a good deal for non-up graders, but that isn't being offered right now. TiVo_Ted said that the $99 lifetime transfer was a limited special offer.


As of this morning the 3TB Bolt+ refurb is still on offer.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Since he has more than enough space with 1TB, and doesn't want to lose 2 tuners, the Bolt is not for him.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> As of this morning the 3TB Bolt+ refurb is still on offer.


Yes...

The all in $99 is not.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I've gone through most of this thread. Are things changing on Monday? Roamio 500GB possible @ $150? Otherwise the Roamio 1TB @ $299 is the deal right now. I can't justify the $200 extra for the bolt. I don't have cable. Mobile streaming would be nice, but not needed.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I've gone through most of this thread. Are things changing on Monday? Roamio 500GB possible @ $150? Otherwise the Roamio 1TB @ $299 is the deal right now. I can't justify the $200 extra for the bolt. I don't have cable. Mobile streaming would be nice, but not needed.


Roamio HDs are 3.5" and easy to upgrade...


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Roamio HDs are 3.5" and easy to upgrade...


Wow, yeah drop it in and done. I guess I'll wait for the 500GB


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Flyinace2000 said:


> Wow, yeah drop it in and done. I guess I'll wait for the 500GB


WD Reds get pretty good reviews. I have used WD green with success.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I've gone through most of this thread. Are things changing on Monday? Roamio 500GB possible @ $150? Otherwise the Roamio 1TB @ $299 is the deal right now. I can't justify the $200 extra for the bolt. I don't have cable. Mobile streaming would be nice, but not needed.


From what I read here: Very few New 500 GB Roamio OTA's available to be on sale Monday. 1TB Roamio Reburb will also be available Monday. Any pricing you read are guesses.

"Monday" is most likely 12am PCT


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> As of this morning the 3TB Bolt+ refurb is still on offer.


Yeah, that 3TB Bolt + refurb is tempting. Just did some digging and I paid over $800 for the Roamio Plus and All In back in 2013 so upgrading for about $200 less suddenly seems way more palatable. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

2TB WD Red $79.99 so upgraded capacity is always an option.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

juvi77 said:


> Yeah, that 3TB Bolt + refurb is tempting. Just did some digging and I paid over $800 for the Roamio Plus and All In back in 2013 so upgrading for about $200 less suddenly seems way more palatable. Decisions, decisions.


@ $674 you can't beat that...


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> @ $674 you can't beat that...


I'm curious about that statement. I am exceedingly tempted by this offer.

I have no real issue w refurbished products.

Currently have a white 1tb bolt on an annual plan.

The white color kills me and we use a decent amount of space - so the extra 2tb would be very handy.

Is there any sense historically to compare this deal to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> @ $674 you can't beat that...


That refurb really does seem like the best deal that's gonna come along to maintain the six tuners I have in my Roamio Plus. The upgraded processor has me tempted with seeing how Hydra is running on Roamio for the last month. Triple the space would just be the cherry on top.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

CTLesq said:


> I'm curious about that statement. I am exceedingly tempted by this offer.
> 
> I have no real issue w refurbished products.
> 
> ...


Only better deal has been transfer of Lifetime for $99 and $499 Bolt+ 3TB = total $598 vice $674 for current deal.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

juvi77 said:


> That refurb really does seem like the best deal that's gonna come along to maintain the six tuners I have in my Roamio Plus. The upgraded processor has me tempted with seeing how Hydra is running on Roamio for the last month. Triple the space would just be the cherry on top.


Agreed. 30 day return if not happy.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

BBHughes said:


> Man I'm hoping they at least discount the Mini Vox to 150 at some point during these sales. That's all I'm looking to get.





wsume99 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Hmm, so I might be better off getting a mini VOX instead of getting a refurb mini plus the VOX kit. For $25 more I get 4k plus faster hardware. That is IF I want VOX capability. Not sure what to do here. Voice might be nice for my wife and kids although we have voice on our fire TV and almost never use it. Is there much of a difference in the speed of the interface between the older mini and the mini vox?


This was my conclusion as well. I'm hoping for a sale on the Mini Vox. The regular Mini doesn't seem like a good deal to me. It's outdated hardware, you're locked into older interface, and no 4K.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Rob75 said:


> This was my conclusion as well. I'm hoping for a sale on the Mini Vox. The regular Mini doesn't seem like a good deal to me. It's outdated hardware, you're locked into older interface, and no 4K.


Someone correct me but 93000 minis are 4k and a Vox controller could be used for it...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Rob75 said:


> This was my conclusion as well. I'm hoping for a sale on the Mini Vox. The regular Mini doesn't seem like a good deal to me. It's outdated hardware, you're locked into older interface, and no 4K.


Not much feedback so far on how the Vox works.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Someone correct me but 93000 minis are 4k and a Vox controller could be used for it...


Max output is 1080p. 
https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-TCDA93000-IR-Remote/dp/B00TIBFEIA


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

bellbm said:


> Do the Tivo renewed Bolts on sale come with Hydra installed, or are they still on the older software (hoping it's the older software!)


People have reported that newly activated TiVo's are being updated to Hydra but you can always downgrade it.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob75 said:


> It's outdated hardware, you're locked into older interface


I'd argue the v1/v2 Mini are simply dated hardware, since they *work great with non-4K content *and any DVR-tuned content streaming duties; and they're not by any means locked-in to the older interface, since both *the v1 & v2 Mini are eligible for Hydra/gen4*, so long as their associated host DVR is running Hydra/gen4.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> Someone correct me but 93000 minis are 4k and a Vox controller could be used for it...


The Mini VOX is the 95000 (TCDA95000), and is the only 4K-capable Mini.

The v1 (92000) and v2 (93000) are identical except for the additional RF remote capability in the v2. (more info here)


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> The Bolt limits you to two mobile streams while the Roamio Plus has virtually unlimited mobile streams. It's much easier to upgrade to 8TB on a Roamio Plus than a bolt. Youtube pauses on long videos on the Bolt and you have to reload the video. I'm not sure it's worth it to upgrade.


Interesting. Hadn't heard about the fewer streams or YouTube issues with the Bolt. Not a deal breaker, but good to know. The drive space isn't an issue. The 1TB I've had since 2013 has been more than enough. Main things I'm tempted by are the faster processor and the idea that the drive in my Roamio has been in use for 4 plus years now. The timing of the deal may just be right to upgrade and be able to transfer stuff to the new Bolt before that old drive goes kaput.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> The Bolt limits you to two mobile streams while the Roamio Plus has virtually unlimited mobile streams.


This is not accurate, unless 4 is considered "virtually unlimited."

The TiVo Stream & Roamio Plus/Pro are limited to 4 total mobile streams, in- or out-of-home. The BOLT models are limited to 2 total streams, 1 out-of-home max.

And mobile streaming (to tablets, mobile phones, in-home PCs/laptops) is distinct from TiVo Whole Home streaming used for MRS and Minis.

See also @Dan203's TiVo Stream FAQ, here.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> I'd argue the v1/v2 Mini are simply dated hardware, since they *work great with non-4K content *and any DVR-tuned content streaming duties; and they're not by any means locked-in to the older interface, since both *the v1 & v2 Mini are eligible for Hydra/gen4*, so long as their associated host DVR is running Hydra/gen4.


I'll concede those two points. However I read that you'll have a rough time using the Hydra interface on a v1 or v2 mini without the new remote. When you calculate the cost of the original mini and remote you might as well get a VOX. I don't think the pricing on the earlier minis is aggressive enough to move product. That's just my take.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> You can keep stacking additional standalone stream devices to a roamio to get virtually unlimited mobile device streams although you might be able to do the same with a bolt. At any rate, the initial mobile device stream capability is reduced from 4 to 2 when upgrading to a bolt. Many people just use a mobile device to watch video nowadays.


Well, once you're stacking additional devices with embedded TiVo Streams, the Roamio Plus, itself, is not capable of unlimited mobile streams. You'd need to add another Plus|Pro or TiVo Stream to support more than 4 mobile streams.



shwru980r said:


> I thought by saying mobile device streams that excluded MRS streaming.


Yes, it does, but I added the clarification since I had no clue what the "virtually unlimited mobile streams" statement was based upon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob75 said:


> I'll concede those two points. However I read that you'll have a rough time using the Hydra interface on a v1 or v2 mini without the new remote.


I can't think of any reason that a regular RF remote (included with the v2 Mini) wouldn't suffice for Hydra/gen4, so long as the user is OK without voice controls. A v1 Mini still using its stock IR-only (Premiere-style) remote, however, *might* be hindered by the absence of the Back button, though I'm uncertain if any other issues exist or if some other remote button can be used as a substitute (e.g. Zoom).

Where'd you read about v1/v2 remote issues with Hydra?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Only better deal has been transfer of Lifetime for $99 and $499 Bolt+ 3TB = total $598 vice $674 for current deal.


I am glad I didn't bite on the lifetime transfer deal. I can now sell my XL4 for more than the $175 difference in the deals.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> I am glad I didn't bite on the lifetime transfer deal. I can now sell my XL4 for more than the $175 difference in the deals.


That's what has me about to bite. This deal ends up better in the end since I can ebay the lifetime Roamio Plus if I want for around $350 it looks like. Transferring the lifetime on it for $99 and having it lose so much value doesn't make much sense. Essentially by unloading it I could cover the cost of lifetime on the refurbed Bolt. That of course also means waiting for another Lifetime Transfer deal to appear.


----------



## wsume99 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> So did you buy a new TiVo? How do you plan to integrate it?


Not yet. I am weighing options to cut the cord and go with streaming either PS Vue or DirecTV Now. I have TWC (now Spectrum) and I am not really interested in paying their high rates for service when I can get what I want from DirecTV Now. Only thing I lose is DVR and local sports. Local sports is not a big deal to me. I would like a DVR though and they are probably going to launch a public DVR in Mar 2018. So I am not sure I want to invest $1k in Tivo boxes if I am not committed to cable long term. Even an OTA solution would cost me $500 for 3 TVs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> I thought I read you can do more than 4 streams from a single Roamio if you have multiple standalone stream devices attached and I think it came from the same sources you cited. Virtually unlimited means more mobile device streams than most people would us and I think virtual a common usage when an upper limit has not been verified.


I'm not arguing that more than 4 shows stored on a given Roamio could be mobile streamed, depending on the TiVo devices on the home network; I was simply trying to clarify for the previous poster that the statement was not an apples-to-apples comparison between the BOLT and Roamio Plus|Pro mobile streaming capabilities.


shwru980r said:


> The Bolt limits you to two mobile streams while the Roamio Plus has virtually unlimited mobile streams.



Using the "virtually unlimited" argument one might say that a 4-tuner base Roamio or Roamio OTA are capable of supporting virtually unlimited mobile streams, though neither device, itself, is capable of mobile streaming.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> I can't think of any reason that a regular RF remote (included with the v2 Mini) wouldn't suffice for Hydra/gen4, so long as the user is OK without voice controls. A v1 Mini still using its stock IR-only (Premiere-style) remote, however, *might* be hindered by the absence of the Back button, though I'm uncertain if any other issues exist or if some other remote button can be used as a substitute (e.g. Zoom).
> 
> Where'd you read about v1/v2 remote issues with Hydra?


The lack of a back button was mentioned here. Essentially what you described.
The TiVo Hydra Heads Up

So the v2 (4300) mini will be fine then?


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

wsume99 said:


> Not yet. I am weighing options to cut the cord and go with streaming either PS Vue or DirecTV Now. I have TWC (now Spectrum) and I am not really interested in paying their high rates for service when I can get what I want from DirecTV Now. Only thing I lose is DVR and local sports. Local sports is not a big deal to me. I would like a DVR though and they are probably going to launch a public DVR in Mar 2018. So I am not sure I want to invest $1k in Tivo boxes if I am not committed to cable long term. Even an OTA solution would cost me $500 for 3 TVs.


Every online DVR implementation I have seen so far is crippled to some extent. DVR availability for channels varies. Ask each provider you evaluate to supply a list of channels that can/can not be recorded. I think you'll be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob75 said:


> The lack of a back button was mentioned here. Essentially what you described.
> The TiVo Hydra Heads Up
> 
> So the v2 (4300) mini will be fine then?


Yes, the Mini v2 (93000) RF remote -- the same remote packaged with all Roamios and pre-VOX BOLTs (putting aside coloring) -- should work fine with Hydra/gen4, so long as you're OK without voice controls. Other than the repurposing/relabeling of the Zoom button to Exit, the remotes have the same buttons aside from the Mic and Netflix buttons on the VOX Remote.

See the attached image for a comparison:






​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob75 said:


> The lack of a back button was mentioned here. Essentially what you described.
> The TiVo Hydra Heads Up


Looks like the original Mini v1 remote should work OK, as well, per the linked Zatz article:

_Owners of first generation TiVo Minis should be aware they lack the interface's critical 'back' remote control button. *The 'zoom' button will act as a stand-in *should you be prepared to move forward with Hydra without committing to the purchase of a new remote._​


----------



## wsume99 (Nov 23, 2017)

Rob75 said:


> Every online DVR implementation I have seen so far is crippled to some extent. DVR availability for channels varies. Ask each provider you evaluate to supply a list of channels that can/can not be recorded. I think you'll be unpleasantly surprised.


Yeah, I have seen users complain about this. I don't use my DVR a lot but I do like having the capability. I don't know if I am ready to pay $1k for Tivo hardware and $30-50 more per month for cable (vs streaming options) just to have a fully functional DVR. A lot of people say they make up the DVR gaps with on demand content, which of course has some ad content. Everything has a trade-off. The setup I have works but has a finite life. I am more inclined to stay with what I have until something better comes along - preferably a WMC replacement for DRM copy once playback. Right now Tivo is just too much given that I already have HTPCs at every TV. I'd be spending money to gain very little functionality versus what I have now. I would basically get a unified interface and centralized recording.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

This Black Friday promotion has been very frustrating for me. I'm thinking about buying a renewed Bolt and signing up for the annual service at $99. My question is: after the first year, will the renewal be $99 each year for as long as I own the device? Or do they have the right to raise the price back to $149 either next year or at any point in the future?

I've called Tivo sales support and spoken to four different people and received four different answers. I've then asked for them to point me to something in writing that clarifies the policy and apparently no such thing exists. What protection do I have if I buy the Bolt with the $99 annual plan, and upon renewal next year Tivo wants to charge me $149 and tells me the $99 was for one year only?

Also, can someone clarify whether the 3TB model has four tuners or six?

I've been a Tivo user since the first model and the service has always been great. Lately I seem to only speak to people in other countries who have never used a Tivo before and just read from a script. I even tried calling corporate and trying to get an operator, and the phone just rings endlessly with nobody picking up. What's happening to Tivo? It seems to be a completely different company from the early years.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rob75 said:


> Every online DVR implementation I have seen so far is crippled to some extent. DVR availability for channels varies. Ask each provider you evaluate to supply a list of channels that can/can not be recorded. I think you'll be unpleasantly surprised.


I tested a few streaming DVR (Hulu, Sling, one other I forget), and they all suck.
Not able to always skip commercials (even with Hulu's ad-free subscription), and the FF and Rev functions really suck.

I really tried to cut the cord. Sling was the best (ala cart, yeah, choice of 2 packages, and you'll need both), but I lose channels I now have with each. And with HBO and Showtime, the savings over cable are not that much - so instead, I'm getting a Tivo and at least in less than 3 years I save on the box rental.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Ocresident said:


> Also, can someone clarify whether the 3TB model has four tuners or six?


6
It's the Bolt Plus - Tivo updates the sales page to say _"TiVo BOLT 3TB model is cable only *and comes in black*" ,_ but still has it listed as a Bolt. The OTA was removed to make room for the extra 2 tuners (the _Plus_) You can confirm number of tuners by looking up the specs for the Bolt+


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Rob75 said:


> Max output is 1080p.
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-TCDA93000-IR-Remote/dp/B00TIBFEIA


OK, I'm living in a 1080p world.


wsume99 said:


> Not yet. I am weighing options to cut the cord and go with streaming either PS Vue or DirecTV Now. I have TWC (now Spectrum) and I am not really interested in paying their high rates for service when I can get what I want from DirecTV Now. Only thing I lose is DVR and local sports. Local sports is not a big deal to me. I would like a DVR though and they are probably going to launch a public DVR in Mar 2018. So I am not sure I want to invest $1k in Tivo boxes if I am not committed to cable long term. Even an OTA solution would cost me $500 for 3 TVs.


Good summary of your strategy. Most cable cutters lament loosing some capability but save a few bucks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ocresident said:


> I've been a Tivo user since the first model and the service has always been great. Lately I seem to only speak to people in other countries who have never used a Tivo before and just read from a script. I even tried calling corporate and trying to get an operator, and the phone just rings endlessly with nobody picking up. What's happening to Tivo? It seems to be a completely different company from the early years.


That part is true. It is a different company. Rovi bought them and kept the TiVo name.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ocresident said:


> This Black Friday promotion has been very frustrating for me. I'm thinking about buying a renewed Bolt and signing up for the annual service at $99. My question is: after the first year, will the renewal be $99 each year for as long as I own the device? Or do they have the right to raise the price back to $149 either next year or at any point in the future?
> 
> I've called Tivo sales support and spoken to four different people and received four different answers. I've then asked for them to point me to something in writing that clarifies the policy and apparently no such thing exists. What protection do I have if I buy the Bolt with the $99 annual plan, and upon renewal next year Tivo wants to charge me $149 and tells me the $99 was for one year only?
> 
> ...


-------------------
Yeah... get it in writing. I asked that very question and was told "as long as you do not cancel service it automatically renews at $99 a year." 
However on the bottom of the email order you receive the information reads....

_Unless we notify you otherwise, your TiVo annual service plan *renews each successive year at $149.99* (plus any applicable taxes)
until you cancel your TiVo service by calling TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486. Cancellation outside of your above-described
30-day money-back guarantee period (regardless of the reason for your cancellation) does not entitle you to a refund of any portion
of your pre-paid service fees. This annual service fee will be charged automatically, to your credit card on file with TiVo, upon
the commencement of your next annual period of TiVo service._

So I called Customer Support and requested that I be provided the information in writing. I was subsequently sent another email indicating the following...

_*You have selected an annual service plan of $99.99, plus any applicable taxes. Unless we notify you otherwise, your annual service plan automatically will renew at the same annual rate at the end of each 1-year period, until you cancel your TiVo service by calling TiVo.* Cancellation does not entitle you to a refund of any portion of the service fees that you already have paid._


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ocresident said:


> This Black Friday promotion has been very frustrating for me. I'm thinking about buying a renewed Bolt and signing up for the annual service at $99. My question is: after the first year, will the renewal be $99 each year for as long as I own the device? Or do they have the right to raise the price back to $149 either next year or at any point in the future?
> 
> I've called Tivo sales support and spoken to four different people and received four different answers. I've then asked for them to point me to something in writing that clarifies the policy and apparently no such thing exists. What protection do I have if I buy the Bolt with the $99 annual plan, and upon renewal next year Tivo wants to charge me $149 and tells me the $99 was for one year only?
> 
> ...


I asked that very question and was told "as long as you do not cancel service it automatically renews at $99 a year." However on the bottom of the email order it states....

_Unless we notify you otherwise, your TiVo annual service plan *renews each successive year at $149.99* (plus any applicable taxes)
until you cancel your TiVo service by calling TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486. Cancellation outside of your above-described
30-day money-back guarantee period (regardless of the reason for your cancellation) does not entitle you to a refund of any portion
of your pre-paid service fees. This annual service fee will be charged automatically, to your credit card on file with TiVo, upon
the commencement of your next annual period of TiVo service._


Tony_T said:


> I tested a few streaming DVR (Hulu, Sling, one other I forget), and they all suck.
> Not able to always skip commercials (even with Hulu's ad-free subscription), and the FF and Rev functions really suck.
> 
> I really tried to cut the cord. Sling was the best (ala cart, yeah, choice of 2 packages, and you'll need both), but I lose channels I now have with each. And with HBO and Showtime, the savings over cable are not that much - so instead, I'm getting a Tivo and at least in less than 3 years I save on the box rental.


I tried DirecTV Now when it was in BETA and that one was also bad. Hulu is painful as well. PlayStation VUE is the one I am keeping my eye on. They are missing some channels though that are family favorites, unfortunately.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Rob75 said:


> Max output is 1080p.
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-TCDA93000-IR-Remote/dp/B00TIBFEIA


OK, I'm living in a 1080P world.


UCLABB said:


> I am glad I didn't bite on the lifetime transfer deal. I can now sell my XL4 for more than the $175 difference in the deals.


What size HD in the XL4? How much do you think its worth?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Rob75 said:


> Max output is 1080p.
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-TCDA93000-IR-Remote/dp/B00TIBFEIA


OK, I'm living in a 1080P world.


krkaufman said:


> The Mini VOX is the 95000 (TCDA95000), and is the only 4K-capable Mini.
> 
> The v1 (92000) and v2 (93000) are identical except for the additional RF remote capability in the v2. (more info here)


Didn't' know the Vox was a new model number. Thanks.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Not sure who is editing my posts? I post then my posts are changed... Be aware.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Not sure who is editing my posts? I post then my posts are changed... Be aware.


Sometimes the TCF has indexing problems. Report it to the admin or at least the Mods.
Forum Operations Center


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Tony_T said:


> - so instead, I'm getting a Tivo and at least in less than 3 years I save on the box rental.


When I was with spectrum there was charges for the box rental, DVR service and had to pay for the guide!!.... Total was almost $25 per month!


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

Rob75 said:


> I asked that very question and was told "as long as you do not cancel service it automatically renews at $99 a year." However on the bottom of the email order it states....
> 
> _Unless we notify you otherwise, your TiVo annual service plan *renews each successive year at $149.99* (plus any applicable taxes)
> until you cancel your TiVo service by calling TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486. Cancellation outside of your above-described
> ...


I also noticed the renewal at $149.99 under the terms and conditions on the sales page. So I guess you just have to hope that the operators in India, or wherever they are located, gave you the correct information since what you have in writing is the opposite of what they are saying. What a terrible way to run a business. This sounds like it has the potential to be quite aggravating in 12 months if Tivo messes things up. I think I'm going to pass unless someone from Tivo corporate comes along and puts the $99 renewal terms in writing. Very disappointing.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

When it comes to comparing a Roamio Plus/Pro's and a Bolt+'s ability to stream to Android or iOS devices there are 2 things that favor the Roamio Plus/Pro:

It can do 4 streams compared to the Bolt+ only being able to do 2
It can stream from any Premiere or 4 Tuner Roamio on the same account and Network. The Bolt+ has no ability to do so. 
If you add a stand alone Stream, it can be used with the Bolt+ to increase the number of streams to Android or iOS devices just like it can with the Roamio Plus/Pro. So that is not a consideration.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ocresident said:


> I also noticed the renewal at $149.99 under the terms and conditions on the sales page. So I guess you just have to hope that the operators in India, or wherever they are located, gave you the correct information since what you have in writing is the opposite of what they are saying. What a terrible way to run a business. This sounds like it has the potential to be quite aggravating in 12 months if Tivo messes things up. I think I'm going to pass unless someone from Tivo corporate comes along and puts the $99 renewal terms in writing. Very disappointing.


I wouldn't let this dissuade you. I just had to contact them again after the order was completed. I insisted they send me it in writing via a second email which states it will stay at *$99*. No questions asked, they just did it.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Rob75 said:


> I wouldn't let this dissuade you. I just had to contact them again after the order was completed. I insisted they send me it in writing via a second email which states it will stay at *$99*. No questions asked, they just did it.


Yes when I negotiated service for my Bolt back in June when my free year was about to end they offered me a month to month of $6.95 a month, they told me that it would continue at that price till I changed it or canceled service. They also sent me an email stating that.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Yes when I negotiated service for my Bolt back in June when my free year was about to end they offered me a month to month of $6.95 a month, they told me that it would continue at that price till I changed it or canceled service. They also sent me an email stating that.


Do you know who you spoke to? I'm on hold with them now and they are saying they can't send me anything in writing.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Other than the repurposing/relabeling of the Zoom button to Exit, the remotes have the same buttons aside from the Mic and Netflix buttons on the VOX Remote.


I didn't notice earlier but looking closer at the pictures besides relabeling, it seems they made the Back and Exit buttons concave instead of convex to make it easier to locate them.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> OK, I'm living in a 1080P world.
> 
> What size HD in the XL4? How much do you think its worth?


Original 2tb drive. This is the four tuner model with built in Moca in case you are confusing it with the XL.

Prices for completed auctions are quite varied on eBay, but I think I should net $250 for it.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Ocresident said:


> Do you know who you spoke to? I'm on hold with them now and they are saying they can't send me anything in writing.


I do not remember who I talked to but I contacted customer support at 877-367-8486 not the sales support at 877-289-8486 that was of little help when I called them first. The email arrived shortly after the call stating what had been discussed and the agreed service plan details. I didn't request it they just sent it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> You stated that an additional Roamio plus would be needed for more than 4 streams.


Where did I say that, exactly, in any of my three related posts (here, here or here)?



shwru980r said:


> I think you should have started a new thread.


You can think that, but I think that would have been pointless since the erroneous information needing serious correction...


shwru980r said:


> The Bolt limits you to two mobile streams while the Roamio Plus has virtually unlimited mobile streams.


... lived in this thread. If this comment had contained any qualification as to the source of the "virtually unlimited mobile streams" assertion, as have since been offered, then a separate thread nor any other posts would have been needed.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

rjrsouthwest said:


> I do not remember who I talked to but I contacted customer support at 877-367-8486 not the sales support at 877-289-8486 that was of little help when I called them first. The email arrived shortly after the call stating what had been discussed and the agreed service plan details. I didn't request it they just sent it.


Call 877-367-8486


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello all...I have a question... One of my wife's biggest complaints with my current config is when all four tuners on my Bolt are occupied and she can't watch live TV before she goes to bed. I've been toying with cutting the cord with a Roamio OTA, but I don't know if I'm ready yet. If I introduce a Raomio OTA into the current config (Bolt 1TB, 4 Minis) will the Minis and the Roamio see everything that's available? Meaning, will I see the channels available through cable (Bolt) on my Roamio guide and will the Minis share the 6 available tuners? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

stini777 said:


> Hello all...I have a question... One of my wife's biggest complaints with my current config is when all four tuners on my Bolt are occupied and she can't watch live TV before she goes to bed. I've been toying with cutting the cord with a Roamio OTA, but I don't know if I'm ready yet. If I introduce a Raomio OTA into the current config (Bolt 1TB, 4 Minis) will the Minis and the Roamio see everything that's available? Meaning, will I see the channels available through cable (Bolt) on my Roamio guide and will the Minis share the 6 available tuners? Thanks in advance!


First, a 4-tuner BOLT plus a 4-tuner Roamio OTA would give you 8 total tuners. Strategically shifting some of your recordings from the BOLT to the R/OTA might alleviate the tuner bottleneck you describe. Another option would be upgrading to a 6-tuner BOLT+ or Roamio Plus|Pro for CableCARD recordings, and then shifting the current BOLT's duties to OTA. (Not nearly as cheaply, of course!)

That said, each DVR's Channel Guide is limited to the channels available through the source configured during Guided Setup, either cable or antenna. And each Mini's Channel Guide will mirror the Channel Guide of its currently configured host DVR -- though the host DVR can be relatively easily switched, allowing a Mini to jump between a CableCARD'd DVR and one using OTA antenna as its source.

A DVR typically reserves a single tuner for its own live TV use, plus additional tuners, as needed, for recordings. So the tuners available for live TV viewing on Minis can range from 0 to 1 less than the total tuners on the Mini's host DVR. (e.g. A 4-tuner BOLT could support 3 live TV Mini sessions; or 2 Mini live TV sessions and 1 recording; a 6-tuner host DVR could support 5 Mini live TV sessions)

p.s. As a caveat, I've seen occasions where I've been able to consume all of a host DVR's tuners using Mini live TV sessions, but I'm not sure what the circumstances were. It's also possible that the host DVR's reserved tuner may be available if the host DVR is in Standby mode or playing recorded content.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Each DVR's Channel Guide is limited to the channels available through the source configured during Guided Setup, either cable or antenna. And each Mini's Channel Guide will mirror the Channel Guide of its currently configured host DVR -- though the host DVR can be relatively easily switched, allowing a Mini to jump between a CableCARD'd DVR and one using OTA antenna as its source.
> 
> Also, a 4-tuner BOLT plus a 4-tuner Roamio OTA would give you 8 total tuners. Strategically shifting some of your recordings from the BOLT to the R/OTA might alleviate the tuner bottleneck you describe. Another option would be upgrading to a 6-tuner BOLT+ or Roamio Plus|Pro for CableCARD recordings, and then shifting the current BOLT's duties to OTA. (Not nearly as cheaply, of course!)


Thanks! How about recorded shows? Will shows recorded on the Roamio appear in My Shows on the Bolt (and any Mini assigned to it)?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

stini777 said:


> Thanks! How about recorded shows? Will shows recorded on the Roamio appear in My Shows on the Bolt (and any Mini assigned to it)?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


You won't have a combined list, but at the bottom of the list it shows other DVRs if you are using the old UI, you just click the other DVR and you are viewing shows recorded on that DVR. The new UI (Hydra) has this too, but its a little different how you access other DVRs.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

TivoJD said:


> You won't have a combined list, but at the bottom of the list it shows other DVRs, you just click the other DVR and you are viewing shows recorded on that DVR.


Thanks TivoJD! You've been a great help!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

stini777 said:


> Thanks! How about recorded shows? Will shows recorded on the Roamio appear in My Shows on the Bolt (and any Mini assigned to it)?


Yes, though perhaps not as tightly integrated as you'd prefer.

A remote DVR's recordings will be available via a device icon for the remote DVR in the current "My Shows" listing, either at the bottom of the 'All' "My Shows" category, or listed within the 'Devices' category. TiVo doesn't present a single integrated view of all available recordings, unfortunately.

A Mini's "My Shows" listing and recorded content streaming capability will mirror that of its host DVR; an exception is that a Mini is unable to initiate show *transfers* to its host DVR of recordings on a remote DVR. Show transfers, distinct from streaming, must be initiated from the receiving DVR's UI.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, though perhaps not as tightly integrated as you'd prefer.
> 
> A remote DVR's recordings will be available via a device icon for the remote DVR in the current "My Shows" listing, either at the bottom of the 'All' "My Shows" category, or listed within the 'Devices' category. TiVo doesn't present a single integrated view of all available recordings, unfortunately.
> 
> A Mini's "My Shows" listing and recorded content streaming capability will mirror that of its host DVR; an exception is that a Mini is unable to initiate show *transfers* to its host DVR of recordings on a remote DVR. Show transfers, distinct from streaming, must be initiated from the receiving DVR's UI.


Thanks for the info and speedy response...you guys rock!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> You don't need an additional roamio plus as you stated.


That you again fail to cite where I said this, even handed the links to my posts to facilitate the effort, suffices in answering the question. Good day.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

stini777 said:


> Thanks for the info and speedy response...you guys rock!


Should you care, I'd updated my earlier response, here, apparently after you'd already read and quoted it. There may be some add'l info of use. (may)


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

rjrsouthwest said:


> I do not remember who I talked to but I contacted customer support at 877-367-8486 not the sales support at 877-289-8486 that was of little help when I called them first. The email arrived shortly after the call stating what had been discussed and the agreed service plan details. I didn't request it they just sent it.


Thanks. It took me 35 minutes to get through to a supervisor and finally get them to send me an email regarding the annual fee, but I did finally get something that gives me some protection in case they screw it up next year.

It was a tough decision for me because I've always had the All In service, even going back to the first model when we all thought "Lifetime" meant my lifetime, not the boxes. But at $99, I thought it might be better to stay on the annual plan and get the continual warranty coverage. Otherwise, I would have bought the All In service for $350, plus the 3 year warranty for another $40. So break even would be about four years. But if the box fails once over the next eight years and I only have to pay $49 to swap it for a new box, it turns out to be a better deal. I guess I'll know in about eight years if I made the right decision.


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone ever done a price rewind on a tivo with their credit card because I dont want to miss out on the cyber monday deal. Is it only the 500gb roamio ota that will be on sale or the 1tb as well?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Not sure who is editing my posts? I post then my posts are changed... Be aware.


What are they changing?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Ocresident said:


> I also noticed the renewal at $149.99 under the terms and conditions on the sales page. So I guess you just have to hope that the operators in India, or wherever they are located, gave you the correct information since what you have in writing is the opposite of what they are saying. What a terrible way to run a business. This sounds like it has the potential to be quite aggravating in 12 months if Tivo messes things up. I think I'm going to pass unless someone from Tivo corporate comes along and puts the $99 renewal terms in writing. Very disappointing.


Same approach as SiriusXM...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> Original 2tb drive. This is the four tuner model with built in Moca in case you are confusing it with the XL.
> 
> Prices for completed auctions are quite varied on eBay, but I think I should net $250 for it.


OK, I have a XL4 model with 4TB HD so your estimate is helpful.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Gordon Gekko said:


> What are they changing?


This was answered: "Some kind of site indexing issue."


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Seems like there have not bee many buyers posting their "new" TiVo purchases here.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Ocresident said:


> It was a tough decision for me because I've always had the All In service, even going back to the first model when we all thought "Lifetime" meant my lifetime, not the boxes. But at $99, I thought it might be better to stay on the annual plan and get the continual warranty coverage. Otherwise, I would have bought the All In service for $350, plus the 3 year warranty for another $40. So break even would be about four years. But if the box fails once over the next eight years and I only have to pay $49 to swap it for a new box, it turns out to be a better deal. I guess I'll know in about eight years if I made the right decision.


I was wrestling with the same decision, but went with the $350 "All-In" (a deceptive description). If my bolt breaks after a year I can have Weaknees do the repair (same 49 that Tivo charges for the Refurbished box Tivo will send under continual care).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Seems like there have not bee many buyers posting their "new" TiVo purchases here.


New Bolt 500GB arriving today


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Kif said:


> Is it only the 500gb roamio ota that will be on sale or the 1tb as well?


Refurbished 1TB Roamio OTA was mentioned in this thread as going on sale Monday


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> I was wrestling with the same decision, but went with the $350 "All-In" (a deceptive description). If my bolt breaks after a year I can have Weaknees do the repair (same 49 that Tivo charges for the Refurbished box Tivo will send under continual care).


Isn't the $49 fee just their charge to diagnose the problem at Weaknees?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Ocresident said:


> Isn't the $49 fee just their charge to diagnose the problem at Weaknees?


Yes, but their repairs are quality and cheaper than local computer repair shops.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> New Bolt 500GB arriving today


Is that your first TiVo?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Ocresident said:


> Isn't the $49 fee just their charge to diagnose the problem at Weaknees?


Includes labor (excluding motherboard repairs) and return shipping, but not parts. (If the HD fails after a year, I'll change it myself).

My bigger concern was that if the Bolt died after a year, that I would lose the lifetime All-In (but not really "All-In"), but since Weaknees can (try to) bring it back to life, I went "All-In"

If the Bolt lasts 4+ years, then I made the right decision


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Is that your first TiVo?


Yes.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Yes.


Steep learning curve to learn all the new capabilities but worth the effort IMO. Good luck and post back your experience.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Seems like there have not bee many buyers posting their "new" TiVo purchases here.


1TB Roamio OTA. Not counting the four Mini boxes, this will be six. I guess they're like potato chips. But I will deactivate one Roamio and one more Premiere. I bought the Roamio for parts and only activated it for this month and to be sure it worked. I had Hydra on it for a day.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> 1TB Roamio OTA. Not counting the four Mini boxes, this will be six. I guess they're like potato chips. But I will deactivate one Roamio and one more Premiere. I bought the Roamio for parts and only activated it for this month and to be sure it worked. I had Hydra on it for a day.


All OTA?

I'm waiting for the AI $99 transfer special again but not happening on Cyber Monday. Looking for another AI Bolt+ for $598 like in June.

Have not tried Hydra as I do not like the Netflix / Fire TV GUI and hydra looks similar.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> All OTA?


I am cable only. I have a spare basic Roamio if I need a cable card bracket for the new OTA. But I don't have an excuse to rent another cable card. Main Roamio does the most work, second Roamio fills in the blanks. Four tuners are enough 90% of the time. It's the other 10% that needed a second box. This new third box will be file storage mainly.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> Includes labor (excluding motherboard repairs) and return shipping, but not parts. (If the HD fails after a year, I'll change it myself).
> 
> My bigger concern was that if the Bolt died after a year, that I would lose the lifetime All-In (but not really "All-In"), but since Weaknees can (try to) bring it back to life, I went "All-In"
> 
> If the Bolt lasts 4+ years, then I made the right decision


Things that I've heard people say go bad, in order of likelihood

Hard Drive
Power Supply
HDMI port
Tuner

The last two are far less likely and the first two you could replace yourself. I don't think Weaknees repairs the last two. I think getting all in is a reasonable choice if the price works, but I don't think Weaknees is giving you more security than stuff you could fix yourself.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I am cable only. I have a spare basic Roamio if I need a cable card bracket for the new OTA. But I don't have an excuse to rent another cable card. Main Roamio does the most work, second Roamio fills in the blanks. Four tuners are enough 90% of the time. It's the other 10% that needed a second box. This new third box will be file storage mainly.


Ya, that's what I do with 3 old Premieres with large HDs.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Sparky1234 said:


> I'm waiting for the AI $99 transfer special again but not happening on Cyber Monday. Looking for another AI Bolt+ for $598 like in June.


Losing LT one a unit for a $75 coupon doesn't seem like the best deal to me, but if you don't like to sell stuff it is ok.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Things that I've heard people say go bad, in order of likelihood
> 
> Hard Drive
> Power Supply
> ...


Yeah, its all a crapshoot (regarding defects, warranty, etc) anyway.
I usually never purchase extended warranties either (the only one I did was Applecare for my MacBook). 
I wouldn't mind if the Bolt died and was unrepairable in 2 years, but its the loss of the "All-In" that would bother me (which is, of course, the argument for getting an Annual or Monthly Plan with Continual Care)


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

UCLABB said:


> Original 2tb drive. This is the four tuner model with built in Moca in case you are confusing it with the XL.
> 
> Prices for completed auctions are quite varied on eBay, but I think I should net $250 for it.





Sparky1234 said:


> OK, I have a XL4 model with 4TB HD so your estimate is helpful.


Just for comparison purposes, I thought I'd let you know that I sold my stock PLS Premiere Elite/XL4 (w/2TB HDD) locally via Craigslist last month for $300. I think an XL4 w/PLS in perfect condition is worth at least that.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sfhub said:


> Losing LT one a unit for a $75 coupon doesn't seem like the best deal to me, but if you don't like to sell stuff it is ok.


Good point. Sell XL4 for $300 nets $225 so Bolt+ would cost $450.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> Just for comparison purposes, I thought I'd let you know that I sold my stock PLS Premiere Elite/XL4 (w/2TB HDD) locally via Craigslist last month for $300. I think an XL4 w/PLS in perfect condition is worth at least that.


I have one more day to consider options.


----------



## Steve-O (Jul 2, 2011)

Sparky1234 said:


> Seems like there have not bee many buyers posting their "new" TiVo purchases here.


In for one refurb Mini. Last spring I transferred lifetime to my new Bolt (once-in-a-lifetime offer) but they took it off my TiVoHD instead of my S2 -- according to the rules of the offer, but contrary to the promise made by the CSR. So the Mini replaces my TiVoHD with expired service in the spare bedroom.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just set up the Bolt.
Pink Screen, not a good start.
Googling now…………


switched to another HDMI on the TV, pick screen gone, but now the display is not properly filling the screen (i.e on menu, text is cut off on left of screen).

Ugh!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> Just set up the Bolt.
> Pink Screen, not a good start.
> Googling now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> switched to another HDMI on the TV, pick screen gone, but now the display is not properly filling the screen (i.e on menu, text is cut off on left of screen).
> Ugh!


Hydra?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Just set up the Bolt.
> Pink Screen, not a good start.
> Googling now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


Check your TiVo and TV video setting so they match. Recommend default TiVo to 720 until your setup is complete.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Sparky1234 said:


> Seems like there have not bee many buyers posting their "new" TiVo purchases here.


Roamio 1tb OTA...just got shipping confirmation, .but waiting on Cyber Monday deals.....
Will replace my perfectly good but pay for original Roamio. So another 20 months till break even...but still waaaaay ahead if I kept cable and cable box!


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone heard about any potential Black Friday/Cyber Monday Lifetime Transfer offers on old models? I saw people mentioning in earlier threads they thought offers might be happening around this time?

I have an active series 3 and been waiting patiently (for years) to transfer, and Tivo never sends me the transfer offers. Missed last years offer unfortunately because, for some reason I can't update my email preferences to subscribe to offer emails and have even contacted customer service 2x about this.

So now depend on the good folks in this forum to find out if/when they are happening. Any intel on this?


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

Looking for some opinions here related to some of the promo stuff going on. I have a TIVO Roamio that is going on 4 years old (works great) - paying monthly still. Thinking of grabbing a new BOLT with one of the sales. In people's experience if I buy direct from TIVO could I get them to move my Roamio to Lifetime (no added charges) and just start paying a monthly on the new BOLT? I've done this before with success. I just tried to move my Roamio to Lifetime on it's own without a purchase and they told me that will be like $500+ dollars and so I declined. Anyway, just wanted to see the type of luck folks are having these days trying this.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Check your TiVo and TV video setting so they match. Recommend default TiVo to 720 until your setup is complete.


Yeah, I can't get it to 1080i. I go to Menu, settings, Audio & Video I select 1080i, but it reverts to Auto 720p


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Hydra?


New Bolt, so Hydra was default d/l during setup
Trying a downgrade now to see if it fixes my problem.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

darklyte said:


> Has anyone heard about any potential Black Friday/Cyber Monday Lifetime Transfer offers on old models? I saw people mentioning in earlier threads they thought offers might be happening around this time?
> 
> I have an active series 3 and been waiting patiently (for years) to transfer, and Tivo never sends me the transfer offers. Missed last years offer unfortunately because, for some reason I can't update my email preferences to subscribe to offer emails and have even contacted customer service 2x about this.
> 
> So now depend on the good folks in this forum to find out if/when they are happening. Any intel on this?


TiVo_Ted said no.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> New Bolt, so Hydra was default d/l during setup


Can it be changed back after setup? Yikes hydra would not fit my setup or use plan.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can it be changed back after setup? Yikes hydra would not fit my setup or use plan.


Trying with How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
Works with Bolt.
*You lose everything* (but for me, I have nothing set up yet)
Downgrading now&#8230;..


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Update:
Well, it's not my HDMI slots in my TV. Slot 2 went "Pink" after a bit also.

Still, even when I get the pink out, the screen in the Menu is cut off on the left and right (Pic's attached).

We'll see if downgrading from Hydra fixes it.

Edit: This has been reported before: Tivo Mini picture bleeding off screen after Hydra UI upgrade


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've seen this pink sometimes on my Bolt and Sony setup... Mostly just in the past few weeks and upon turning on the TV. It goes away quickly. I do not see this behavior on my Samsung TV and I'm not running Hydra.

Good luck. Hope the downgrade clears this up for you.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I ordered the 3tb bolt .. with 10.00 a month..

I had 2 bolt 500gb being used I will try to sell them on ebay

I also had a mini sitting around so my setup is complete

I am happy with Hydra -so zero issues for me


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Update:
> Well, it's not my HDMI slots in my TV. Slot 2 went "Pink" after a bit also.
> 
> Still, even when I get the pink out, the screen in the Menu is cut off on the left and right (Pic's attached).
> ...


Could it be a bad HDMI cable?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

toricred said:


> Could it be a bad HDMI cable?


Nope, that was the 1st thing I tried.
Downgrading from Hydra seems to have worked (so far)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Looking better now.
Another PITA was that although Optimum re-mapped their channels on the boxes for HD (i.e. 2 is CBSHD), they did not do this for their CableCARD (i.e. 2 is SD), so needed to go to the Upper Channels for HD on the CableCARD - not a big deal, just had to remove the SD from the TiVo Channel List.

Since Downgrading from Hydra, "Pink Screen" was fixed.
Also, getting 1080i and not 720p 
If someone does this and wants to go Back to Hydra, you can do so immediately *if* you have a VOX remote by unpairing the remote, then remove and reinstall the batteries to re-pair, press the mic button and you will be prompted to install Hydra.

Nothing is Easy


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Looking better now.
> Another PITA was that although Optimum re-mapped their channels on the boxes for HD (i.e. 2 is CBSHD), they did not do this for their CableCARD (i.e. 2 is SD), so needed to go to the Upper Channels for HD on the CableCARD - not a big deal, just had to remove the SD from the TiVo Channel List.
> 
> Since Downgrading from Hydra, "Pink Screen" was fixed.
> ...


Was the issue the Bolt with Hydra, or the Mini with Hydra? What version of Mini do you have?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rob75 said:


> Was the issue the Bolt with Hydra, or the Mini with Hydra? What version of Mini do you have?


I just got a Bolt (no mini)
Issue appeared to be with Hydra, but I'll reinstall Hydra in a few days to confirm.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

New 500GB Bolt (+VOX Remote) - All In - For my Mom

Still debating whether to order the Refurb Bolt+ for her and return the Bolt

I was also charged twice when the 1st order did not go through. Only one charge has been posted, one is still pending, and I expect it will drop off in the next few days.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Looking better now.
> Another PITA was that although Optimum re-mapped their channels on the boxes for HD (i.e. 2 is CBSHD), they did not do this for their CableCARD (i.e. 2 is SD), so needed to go to the Upper Channels for HD on the CableCARD - not a big deal, just had to remove the SD from the TiVo Channel List.
> 
> Since Downgrading from Hydra, "Pink Screen" was fixed.
> ...


OK, since upgrading and downgrading is so easy, and I haven't saved any recording yet, I decided to re-install Hydra.

This time I was able to get 1080i selected (not sure why I couldn't before, but probably my fault, _but_ in auto-detect, TiVo should have selected 1080i, not 720p)

In 1080i I no longer have the cut-off on the sides, and no "pink"
I think that 720p was the problem with the "pink".


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> Another PITA was that although Optimum re-mapped their channels on the boxes for HD (i.e. 2 is CBSHD), they did not do this for their CableCARD (i.e. 2 is SD), so needed to go to the Upper Channels for HD on the CableCARD - not a big deal, just had to remove the SD from the TiVo Channel List.


If you are on the SD channel, you can hit the Green "D" button and it should switch to the HD version of the channel.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

sfhub said:


> If you are on the SD channel, you can hit the Green "D" button and it should switch to the HD version of the channel.


Nice tip, thanks.
(1st TiVo, I have a lot to learn )


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, my Tivo Mini arrived today. I opened it up and saw a nice shiny box. I figured since it was a refurb/renewed model that it'd have some scratches...the shiny side looked good, *maybe* a few dull spots on the top "grill"...nothing really evident there. I figured if it was refurbed that it'd have some scratch/marking on the footpads but they only had a little bit of scuffing. The backside where all the connections are causes me a bit of concern, though. There's naturally some marring/scratches on the case around the connections but there seems to be an overly abundant number of scratches around the HDMI port. Why? Did the previous user have problems where he plugged and unplugged cables in trying to remedy the problem? I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be? 
IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> OK, since upgrading and downgrading is so easy, and I haven't saved any recording yet, I decided to re-install Hydra.
> 
> This time I was able to get 1080i selected (not sure why I couldn't before, but probably my fault, _but_ in auto-detect, TiVo should have selected 1080i, not 720p)
> 
> ...


I have hydra. I like it. It is different than what many had for years on TiVo. Respectfully they conflate new with buggy, issues and flawed.

No, just different my friends. And I mean that. The people who contribute and share here are friends, but on this issue they are mistaken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> New Bolt, so Hydra was default d/l during setup
> Trying a downgrade now to see if it fixes my problem.


Sounds like your TV is not playing well and giving the correct capability info to the Bolt. I have run the original firmware for about a year and a half and the new Hydra interface since the day it was available and the Tivo has always been on the automatic display setting and in both cases it has output 4k as the default to my Vizio 4k P series with no problem.

What make and model TV set do you have and if its a Samsung they are notorious for not playing well with game consoles and other equipment.

As far as text that appears to be going off the screen that happens if there is additional info available if you use the arrow pad and use the left arrow to scroll that direction.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, my Tivo Mini arrived today. I opened it up and saw a nice shiny box. I figured since it was a refurb/renewed model that it'd have some scratches...the shiny side looked good, *maybe* a few dull spots on the top "grill"...nothing really evident there. I figured if it was refurbed that it'd have some scratch/marking on the footpads but they only had a little bit of scuffing. The backside where all the connections are causes me a bit of concern, though. There's naturally some marring/scratches on the case around the connections but there seems to be an overly abundant number of scratches around the HDMI port. Why? Did the previous user have problems where he plugged and unplugged cables in trying to remedy the problem? I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be?
> IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr


That should never have gone out that way. Easy fix to replace that back section. You should have a 30 day return window so if your not happy...it be going back. I can't imagine what was going on with that. I just looked at the back of my unit I have had for three years, it's like brand new.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, my Tivo Mini arrived today. I opened it up and saw a nice shiny box. I figured since it was a refurb/renewed model that it'd have some scratches...the shiny side looked good, *maybe* a few dull spots on the top "grill"...nothing really evident there. I figured if it was refurbed that it'd have some scratch/marking on the footpads but they only had a little bit of scuffing. The backside where all the connections are causes me a bit of concern, though. There's naturally some marring/scratches on the case around the connections but there seems to be an overly abundant number of scratches around the HDMI port. Why? Did the previous user have problems where he plugged and unplugged cables in trying to remedy the problem? I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be?
> IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr


No not if it works to your satisfaction.


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, my Tivo Mini arrived today. I opened it up and saw a nice shiny box. I figured since it was a refurb/renewed model that it'd have some scratches...the shiny side looked good, *maybe* a few dull spots on the top "grill"...nothing really evident there. I figured if it was refurbed that it'd have some scratch/marking on the footpads but they only had a little bit of scuffing. The backside where all the connections are causes me a bit of concern, though. There's naturally some marring/scratches on the case around the connections but there seems to be an overly abundant number of scratches around the HDMI port. Why? Did the previous user have problems where he plugged and unplugged cables in trying to remedy the problem? I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be?
> IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr


I would use it as much as possible during the return period. Test every function and port even if you don't think you'll ever use them. If it works flawlessly, keep it and don't worry. If not, return it.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I took the plunge and bit on the 3TB Bolt with Lifetime. Figure at the very least I can set it up and see first hand if the jump from my Roamio Plus is enough to warrant keeping it. Once I have that sorted out I can see about Santa sending a Vox remote my way.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

My problem is that I'm not sure that I will have it installed by the return period, maybe, but different issues are in front of me to get it done by then. But again, there appears to have been lots of activity around that HDMI port and scratches other places on the back panel as for as that goes, I know that nobody can tell me "why" there was so much activity around that port but I can see that there was. Ah well, we'll see.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

juvi77 said:


> Well, I took the plunge and bit on the 3TB Bolt with Lifetime. Figure at the very least I can set it up and see first hand if the jump from my Roamio Plus is enough to warrant keeping it. Once I have that sorted out I can see about Santa sending a Vox remote my way.


Not much difference in daily use between Roamio and Bolt. Hydra is significant if you plan to use it.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Intheswamp said:


> My problem is that I'm not sure that I will have it installed by the return period, maybe, but different issues are in front of me to get it done by then. But again, there appears to have been lots of activity around that HDMI port and scratches other places on the back panel as for as that goes, I know that nobody can tell me "why" there was so much activity around that port but I can see that there was. Ah well, we'll see.


Return it and buy another unit.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Interesting...Tivo will send a shipping tag an pay for the return shipping of a DVR but the cost of return shipping and insurance of a Tivo appears to fall on the customer. :neutral:

Tivo Returns and Exchanges


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmmm, but the current "Whiteout Sale" advertisement for the Minis state "Free 30-day trial | Free shipping & returns" .


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*VOX*
Didn't think I'd like Voice Control, however, it has made setting up OnePass a breeze (I'm coming to TiVo from an SA8300, so I have to re-enter everything)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rad1701 said:


> Looking for some opinions here related to some of the promo stuff going on. I have a TIVO Roamio that is going on 4 years old (works great) - paying monthly still. Thinking of grabbing a new BOLT with one of the sales. In people's experience if I buy direct from TIVO could I get them to move my Roamio to Lifetime (no added charges) and just start paying a monthly on the new BOLT? I've done this before with success. I just tried to move my Roamio to Lifetime on it's own without a purchase and they told me that will be like $500+ dollars and so I declined. Anyway, just wanted to see the type of luck folks are having these days trying this.


For no charge? I've never heard of them giving out Lifetime/All-in for no charge. Since you've been paying for monthly on your Roamio for 4 years, there have been reports of reduced Lifetime/All-in for Roamio's. Certainly $199 has been reported and there were users getting $99 deals for Premiere's. Not sure if I recall any $99 deals for Roamio's but with that kind of age, it might be possible if you get the right CSR.

Scott


----------



## MarkG35 (Nov 21, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, my Tivo Mini arrived today. I opened it up and saw a nice shiny box. I figured since it was a refurb/renewed model that it'd have some scratches...the shiny side looked good, *maybe* a few dull spots on the top "grill"...nothing really evident there. I figured if it was refurbed that it'd have some scratch/marking on the footpads but they only had a little bit of scuffing. The backside where all the connections are causes me a bit of concern, though. There's naturally some marring/scratches on the case around the connections but there seems to be an overly abundant number of scratches around the HDMI port. Why? Did the previous user have problems where he plugged and unplugged cables in trying to remedy the problem? I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be?
> IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr


If I received it in that condition, and wasn't able to give it a good test drive,I would send it back.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone waiting for Cyber Monday to break? At least to see what they may add?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnfasc said:


> Anyone waiting for Cyber Monday to break? At least to see what they may add?


Yes. I will probably set an alarm since the EST will become active about 3am. I have nowhere to go tomorrow anyhow.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Not sure if I recall any $99 deals for Roamio's but with that kind of age, it might be possible if you get the right CSR.
> 
> Scott


I got PL for $99 on my Roamio Basic within the last 2 years.


----------



## MarkG35 (Nov 21, 2017)

johnfasc said:


> Anyone waiting for Cyber Monday to break? At least to see what they may add?


I am.I'm interested in seeing the 500gb Roamio OTA.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Intheswamp said:


> I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be?
> IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr


I got my renewed Mini and it has a few scratches around the jacks, but not what you are seeing. That plastic material has a delicate matte finish which seems like a bad choice for an area that experiences mechanical contact. So far My Mini seems fine, but I am downgrading it since we are not using Hydra just yet.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

johnfasc said:


> Happened to me this morning. Even got an email notification of both charges. But I have been checking my order history today and it only shows one device, one charge. So I am confident the other will go away.


My erroneous $99 charge hasn't dropped off yet, but both charges are still listed as "Pending" on the card account. I suppose Discover is a bit behind after the heavy sales the last few days.

I'll wait until Tuesday before I contact Tivo about this.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

johnfasc said:


> Anyone waiting for Cyber Monday to break? At least to see what they may add?


I'm gonna take a look. I bought a Roamio OTA at Best Buy yesterday, but I'll leave it unopened until I see if there's better deal Monday online. I'll just play Halo extra late until it's 2am central (midnight pacific).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Welshdog said:


> My erroneous $99 charge hasn't dropped off yet, but both charges are still listed as "Pending" on the card account. I suppose Discover is a bit behind after the heavy sales the last few days.
> 
> I'll wait until Tuesday before I contact Tivo about this.


That's not unusual.
AFAIK, TiVo can't remove the Pending Charge, it will just 'expire' when they don't put the charge through. 
Anyway, can't hurt to call them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just learned that Amazon has the 1TB OTA for $299. The Prime discount would have almost covered my sales tax.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mentioned a few times here.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I just learned that Amazon has the 1TB OTA for $299. The Prime discount would have almost covered my sales tax.


Prime discount? Do you mean for using Amazon cc or credit from Amazon. I ended up buying the 1tb OTA from TiVo but used my Citi card for two year additional warranty and price rewind just in case. Now waiting to see what Cyber Monday brings...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnfasc said:


> Prime discount? Do you mean for using Amazon cc or credit from Amazon. I ended up buying the 1tb OTA from TiVo but used my Citi card for two year additional warranty and price rewind just in case. Now waiting to see what Cyber Monday brings...


Yeah, with the Amazon CC it's a 5% cash back on Prime. My state tax is 6%. Tonight will be interesting. I hope.


----------



## jfdiv (Oct 5, 2007)

After window shopping here for a few days, I submitted my order. The website's "confirmation glitch" got me - the order did not go through, but my credit card is pending. I chatted CS, who directed me to call sales. Submitted an order by phone to get the deal, same CC. I got a confirmation e-mail, but don't see a second CC charge - not sure if I should, or if the pending already cleared and the new one went through. My remaining concern with the confirmation is under the CC section, it said:

_Name: John null_

... coders once again not knowing how to case for an apostrophe. Burns me up. :rage: If that's what went through to my CC company, they might have rejected the sale, and I fully understand that. We'll see, right? The phone call was actually painless, so at least there's that. :blush:

This will be my sixth TiVo (all upgraded) since getting in on a beta before launch with my former company oh so many years ago. (Actually, seventh ... I have an unopened Premiere in a closet that I bought as a spare but never needed.) So, I'll keep the faith a while longer. I only wish my two expired lifetimes would count for something ... *anything* at this point ... :innocent:


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

So if anyone has gone through returning an item before the 30 day trial...is it a pain? What steps do you have to go through??


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, my Tivo Mini arrived today. I opened it up and saw a nice shiny box. I figured since it was a refurb/renewed model that it'd have some scratches...the shiny side looked good, *maybe* a few dull spots on the top "grill"...nothing really evident there. I figured if it was refurbed that it'd have some scratch/marking on the footpads but they only had a little bit of scuffing. The backside where all the connections are causes me a bit of concern, though. There's naturally some marring/scratches on the case around the connections but there seems to be an overly abundant number of scratches around the HDMI port. Why? Did the previous user have problems where he plugged and unplugged cables in trying to remedy the problem? I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be?
> IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr


I wouldn't be worried, these scratches are typical on the back of a device where someone is constantly trying to plug cables/cords in the back without looking.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Yes. I will probably set an alarm since the EST will become active about 3am. I have nowhere to go tomorrow anyhow.


That is dedication.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I wouldn't be worried, these scratches are typical on the back of a device where someone is constantly trying to plug cables/cords in the back without looking.


 Guilty in the past of doing that , I've reformed since .


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

But why are they "constantly trying to plug cables/cords in..."? You plug it up, set it up, and it should work. There shouldn't be a lot of plugging and unplugging going on unless there's an issue somewhere. Plus, I tend to be a bit more careful with my equipment than that... 

The FedEx return label is "in hand".


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

I ordered the Bolt+ 3TB on Friday and noticed that the description line item on the order confirmation refers to an accessory:

Order Summary
-------------
Product Description Qty Item Price Tax* Total
S00007 TiVo Package, Annual 1 $ 99.99 $ 0.00 $ 99.99
R8493B TiVo-renewed BOLT+ w/accessory 1 $ 324.99 $ 0.00 $ 324.99



Does anyone know what the accessory is?


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> Hmmm, but the current "Whiteout Sale" advertisement for the Minis state "Free 30-day trial | Free shipping & returns" .


I went through the Customer Service phonecall an hour or so ago. Other than me being hard of hearing and the (overseas?) customer rep talking at about 80-miles-an-hour it went pretty smooth with the first steps of the return. I've got a case# and a FedEx shipping label. Now to find a FedEx driver to give it to....no FedEx stores around these boonies.<sigh>

So, it does look like they'll cover the return shipping for the Minis


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Intheswamp said:


> Well, my Tivo Mini arrived today. I opened it up and saw a nice shiny box. I figured since it was a refurb/renewed model that it'd have some scratches...the shiny side looked good, *maybe* a few dull spots on the top "grill"...nothing really evident there. I figured if it was refurbed that it'd have some scratch/marking on the footpads but they only had a little bit of scuffing. *The backside where all the connections are causes me a bit of concern, though*. There's naturally some marring/scratches on the case around the connections but *there seems to be an overly abundant number of scratches around the HDMI port*. Why? Did the previous user have problems where he plugged and unplugged cables in trying to remedy the problem? I don't mind a refurbished item, but all this activity around the HDMI port kind of bothers me. Should I be concerned with this? Would you be?
> IMG_7917a (Custom) by Intheswamp, on Flickr





Intheswamp said:


> My problem is that *I'm not sure that I will have it installed by the return period*, maybe, but different issues are in front of me to get it done by then. But again, there appears to have been lots of activity around that HDMI port and scratches other places on the back panel as for as that goes, I know that nobody can tell me "why" there was so much activity around that port but I can see that there was. Ah well, we'll see.


@Intheswamp,

Personally, I would call / CHAT w/ TiVo CS and exchange that unit for another. If they ask why, I would say "My TV picture went to snow a couple of times and I had to jiggle the HDMI cable. I tried two known good cables - one used, one brand new - and the problem remained. I would like another unit please."



PSU_Sudzi said:


> *I wouldn't be worried*, these scratches are typical on the back of a device where someone is constantly trying to plug cables/cords in the back without looking.


For that much damage to have occurred within the 30-day Return Window, to me it looks like someone '_cheaped out_' on buying a HDMI Switch and was constantly swapping cables. IMO, consumer electronics is not designed to be '_abused_'.

Several years ago I was given a '_no longer wanted / unusable_' Gateway WinXP laptop whose former owner was a teenager. 
The power button was broken and needed to be pressed dozens of times in '_just the right way_' to get the unit to turn on.
The coaxial power plug needed to be replaced since the wires just past the strain relief were damaged from being bent 90° so many times (probably pushed up against a wall).
Both USB Ports had *NO* traces whatsoever - nada! The father had to search for and purchase a PCMCIA-to-USB Adapter Card. Fortunately (for me) he didn't have the skill set (or desire) to replace the coaxial power plug so he just went out and bought a new laptop.
I just looked at my ~2 yo Refurbished Mini v1 (A92) from Woot and there's one scratch, LT ¼". by the HDMI - probably caused by me. The rest (still) looks brand new.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

jfdiv said:


> ... coders once again not knowing how to case for an apostrophe. Burns me up. :rage: If that's what went through to my CC company, they might have rejected the sale, and I fully understand that. We'll see, right? The phone call was actually painless, so at least there's that.


You can call the bank that issued your credit card and they'll tell you if there were any rejected transactions. The online auth is from the earlier transaction. It won't fall off for several days. If they did another auth, it would show up as a separate entry.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

johnfasc said:


> So if anyone has gone through returning an item before the 30 day trial...is it a pain? What steps do you have to go through??


Usually it is simple, call, get a label issued, pack up, bring to Fedex, but sometimes you can get into snafu if something goes wrong.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Intheswamp said:


> But why are they "constantly trying to plug cables/cords in..."? You plug it up, set it up, and it should work. There shouldn't be a lot of plugging and unplugging going on unless there's an issue somewhere. Plus, I tend to be a bit more careful with my equipment than that...


My friend has a Mini that he moves around to different rooms that infrequently need TV access. Sometimes it goes in a cabinet where the cables are short and in the back so he needs to blindly try and get the cables plugged in.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation about my decision to send it back. When I first called the customer rep told me he would connect me to a technical support person I simply told him no, I didn't want to talk to them and that I simply wanted to return the Mini. Even later on, after we had jumped through a couple of hoops he again suggested that I talk with a technical support person and again I told him I simply wanted to return it. He was very polite and friendly and took care of my wishes quickly.

You might be on to what happened with this Mini...I hadn't thought about someone constantly swapping out HDMI cables to connect different pieces of equipment...that was probably it. These connectors are fairly durable but repeatedly plugging and unplugging will work on small contact points, no doubt.

That laptop sounds like it was a wreck!

Once I get the Tivo OTA up and running I'll take my time and figure out how to hook the Mini up and either wait for another sale or bite the bullet. I'm not sure I want to try another "renewed" version or not, might go with new. We'll see.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Ocresident said:


> I ordered the Bolt+ 3TB on Friday and noticed that the description line item on the order confirmation refers to an accessory:
> 
> Order Summary
> -------------
> ...


Remote


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Rob75 said:


> -------------------
> Yeah... get it in writing. I asked that very question and was told "as long as you do not cancel service it automatically renews at $99 a year."
> However on the bottom of the email order you receive the information reads....
> 
> ...


Sorry I dropped out for a couple of days. I was in the mountains off the grid. This new language is correct. The promotional monthly and annual fees will continue as long as you remain an active subscriber. Sorry for the confusion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

And, for those of you debating whether to set your alarms, the new, Roamio OTA 500GB units with all-in service will be $199.99. Renewed 1TB units will be $50 more. Happy Cyber Monday! Now, I’m off to find a deal on a new TV to replace my dead plasma :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

And, if you’re debating a 2k MINI, we’re almost out. Only a few refurbs remain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> And, for those of you debating whether to set your alarms, the *new, Roamio OTA 500GB units with all-in service will be $199.99*. Renewed 1TB units will be $50 more. Happy Cyber Monday! Now, I'm off to find a deal on a new TV to replace my dead plasma :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Within .01 w/o going over 



Tony_T said:


> With the 500GB OTA Roamio's going on Sale Monday, I'll add my guess at the sale price to be *$199.98 *


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> TiVo_Ted said no.


Thanks for the reply Sparky. 
Very disappointing there aren't any going to be any upgrade chances for old time loyal customers this season


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

Got mine already. thanks Ted. 500gb


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Got one too (Roamio OTA 500GB). What a great deal — I plan to sell my Premiere which will cut my out-of-pocket expense even further.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mini Vox $150 ($30 discount) Limit 2


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

videojanitor said:


> Got one too (Roamio OTA 500GB). What a great deal - I plan to sell my Premiere which will cut my out-of-pocket expense even further.


Yep me too. Now to return the one I got at Best buy for $299.99 first thing tomorrow.


----------



## jackstoker (Jul 31, 2017)

Ordered the Cyber Monday Roamio OTA 500GB (new) a few minutes ago for $199.99.

The following link will get you to the Cyber Monday Whiteout Sale Event page:
TiVo | Cyber Monday 2017 Door Buster TiVo DVR Deals Only Today!


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> And, for those of you debating whether to set your alarms, the new, Roamio OTA 500GB units with all-in service will be $199.99. Renewed 1TB units will be $50 more. Happy Cyber Monday! Now, I'm off to find a deal on a new TV to replace my dead plasma :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you. in for one.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> It's my understanding that if a Hydra Mini detects a regular host you will be prompted to downgrade it.
> The new Mini is 4k and may have other features. I don't stream on my Mini boxes.
> *I'm waiting for Monday's sale. If there is a discount on the new Mini I will get one*.
> Anyone, please feel free to correct anything I may have wrong.





JoeKustra said:


> Mini VOX and new Roamio boxes are shipped with Hydra. If one goes from 21.x.x to 20.x.x, I call that a downgrade.
> 
> I have four Mini boxes. I took "stream" to mean internet stuff like Amazon & YouTube.
> 
> ...





JoeKustra said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about Ted's post. *It's going to be a long night*.


I wonder what happened to @JoeKustra? Did he oversleep?  Was $30 enough? 


sfhub said:


> *Mini Vox $150 ($30 discount) Limit 2*


I debated with myself over a Refurb Mini v2 (A93) @ $100 and after reading your post, tried hard to see a use for the Mini Vox w/ 4K & Voice @ $150, but I went as planned for yet another Roamio OTA 500GB w/ Lifetime for $200. The $100 saved by not getting another Roamio OTA 1TB covers the WD Red 3TB already sitting on the shelf waiting to be installed (1 of 2) and then I'll be able to box up #3 (new Roamio OTA 1TB from June 2017) and #4 (new Roamio OTA 500GB from Nov 2017; after ~30 of 'testing') while running the two Refurbs with 3TB HDDs in each. That and 12TB of RAID5 (4X WD Red 4TB) should put an end to all of the 'Daily Show Juggling / Musical Chairs'. 

The one point that temporarily held my attention was whether or not the Mini Vox could handle Plex better than the Roamio (4Mbps @ 720p max) but I have an old Win7 laptop (that EASILY handles 20Mbps @ 1080i), a new-in-box Roku Premiere+, a new-in-box Fire TV Stick, a new-in-box Raspberry Pi 3, so I have *PLENTY* of possible Plex Clients. Plus, I re-visited my April 2017 installation of Streambaby and now that I got the .INI file straightened out, it runs pretty good. :handok:

I'm in no rush for 4K and am certainly not going to install Gen4 just for the voice capability when Gen3 can handle it fine via Alexa thanks to @windracer. :thumbsup:

Personally, I thought that this thread was going to really get lively after 3AM EST, but overall what was it? A dozen or so folks vying for maybe a hundred or so new $200 Roamios? Good odds for those of us who stayed up.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

^^^ LOL -- First World problems. I actually sat in bed looking at my screen from across the room trying to decide if I *really* needed another TiVo. I got one but, to be honest, I was more excited about last year's $199 refurb than this years new one. The times, they are a changin'.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Pulled the trigger on a Roamio 1TB refurb. Extra $50 so i don't have to upgrade it my self, deal. We don't watch that much TV and my old 2TB upgraded TiVOHD had shows on it from 4 years ago.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

wizwor said:


> *^^^ LOL* -- First World problems. I actually sat in bed looking at my screen from across the room *trying to decide if I *really* needed another TiVo*. I got one but, to be honest, I was more excited about last year's $199 refurb than this years new one. The times, they are a changin'.


You've gone through more iterations of hardware than me! 

My reasoning was based on the multiple conversations of folks complaining that TiVo won't repair / replace a lifetime unit no longer under warranty but WILL repair / replace (for $49) a monthly or annual unit. Extend that logic to the PS and/or the HDD going out first (easily repaired by me) and even if the HDMI goes out, a 2nd Roamio or mini can take over for viewing HD shows and a cheap cable can convert the video to component (or composite for 'Maintenance, 1Ps, etc...; I don't remember the exact details on the 3.5mm cable) so each unit '_should_' last a few years. Don't need 4K and $150 for a diskless mini Vox? Plus I only buy Lifetime, from my Series1 through my ReplayTVs and now with my Series5. What's $200 buy in annuals? 2 years?

I still have functional spare ReplayTV 5XXXs so another Roamio is probably overkill but with the 3½" HDD and cheap wall warts, as long as ATSC 3.0 doesn't kill it, I'll keep watching it.  Look at all the HDD problems the Bolt Upgraders are having with 2½" HDDs.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

darklyte said:


> Thanks for the reply Sparky.
> Very disappointing there aren't any going to be any upgrade chances for old time loyal customers this season


But as someone else pointed out to me, current sale on Bolt+ 3TB is $674 and lifetime transfer was $599, so for $75 more you can keep both boxes running. Sale of older working TiVo with lifetime on eBay is worth more than the $75 delta.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ClearToLand said:


> You've gone through more iterations of hardware than me!
> 
> My reasoning was based on the multiple conversations of folks complaining that TiVo won't repair / replace a lifetime unit no longer under warranty.&#8230;


Weaknees will do a repair.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> I wonder what happened to @JoeKustra? Did he oversleep?  Was $30 enough?
> Personally, I thought that this thread was going to really get lively after 3AM EST, but overall what was it? A dozen or so folks vying for maybe a hundred or so new $200 Roamios? Good odds for those of us who stayed up.


I'm not too old to learn. I set the alarm for 2:45. I saw the sale price, which was more $ than I hoped. But I remember that it should be on Amazon too. It was. So I bought the Prime Mini Vox. I have a Prime card, so that's 5% off, almost paying for my sales tax and I'll get it 11/29.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> Weaknees will do a repair.


Do some more research on Weakness. 

From what I've read here on TCF, they'll repair a PS or HDD for $49; nothing more complicated.

Look at their Roamio and Bolt wall warts - TiVo wants ~$7-8, Weakness $30! 

But they're still in business after all these years so '_someone_' is paying their prices.

BTW, got kmttg running on your Raspberry Pi yet?  Please try pyTiVo (Python 2.7) next.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm not too old to learn. I set the alarm for 2:45. *I saw the sale price, which was more $ than I hoped*...


I paid ~$70 for the Refurbished (Like New) Mini v1 (A92) from Woot ~2 years ago, foolishly thinking that a Roamio Basic in the LR and a Mini v1 in the BR would do it for me.   But, like clockwork, each year TiVo tempts me in the fall and I buy another Roamio (along with one during the 'Spring Sale' this year so two in 2017). You're up to what, three now (w/ two minis)?


JoeKustra said:


> ...But I remember that it should be on Amazon too. It was. So *I bought the Prime Mini Vox*. I have a Prime card, so that's 5% off, almost paying for my sales tax and I'll get it 11/29.


Since you say that you're sticking with Gen3 (i.e. no Vox), have you picked out your new 4K HDTV yet? *LOTS* of sales today. 

I have the Amazon Chase Card wo Prime so I get a minimum of 3%.  Every 4th quarter (for the past few years) Citicard Dividend gives 5% for Amazon purchases so I buy a ~$500-700 Gift Certificate and then use it through the rest of the following year. If Prime ever goes on sale for $80 again, I'd like to try it '_at least once_' to look at the streaming tv available. As we get older, you have to let more and more moths out of the purse (since you can't take it with you).


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm not too old to learn. I set the alarm for 2:45. I saw the sale price, which was more $ than I hoped. But I remember that it should be on Amazon too. It was. So I bought the Prime Mini Vox. I have a Prime card, so that's 5% off, almost paying for my sales tax and I'll get it 11/29.


Good strategy!

Since you are OTA is mini use for 4k or Vox. No OTA 4k content yet? Host Roamio has to be running Hydra too for Vox to work or am I not understanding the technology and its uses???


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Sparky1234 said:


> ...*Since you are OTA* is mini use for 4k or Vox. No OTA 4k content yet? Host Roamio has to be running Hydra too for Vox to work or am I not understanding the technology and its uses???


You're confused here - look at @JoeKustra's SIG.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Good strategy!
> Since you are OTA is mini use for 4k or Vox. No OTA 4k content yet? Host Roamio has to be running Hydra too for Vox to work or am I not understanding the technology and its uses???


While it's true this is my first 4k device, I'm cable only. I am going to leave Hydra installed (Roamio OTA and Mini) just to watch the updates and perhaps try streaming. I'm still watching for the right 4k TV and AVR.

Some people, like me, have signatures hidden.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> While it's true this is my first 4k device, I'm cable only. I am going to leave Hydra installed (Roamio OTA and Mini) just to watch the updates and perhaps try streaming. I'm still watching for the right 4k TV and AVR.
> 
> Some people, like me, have signatures hidden.


I saw both cable and OTA and jumped on the OTA. Sorry. Thanks for the perspective.

I love the LG OLED TV in 65" range paired with an Onkyo 4k capable receiver. But then you can't afford TiVo upgrades. LOL.

Nothing beats a Plasma TV yet!


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

In for two Roamio OTA 500GB units; someone upthread said "They're like potato chips..." Yep, I guess there's some truth there. 

I've got two 3TB drives that need a home thanks to a sale on Woot earlier this year. We should be able to retire the last of the Premieres once all is said and (more importantly) done.

Was hoping for another transfer deal but this strategy may work out for the better since we'll still have a lifetimed Premiere that we can sell.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> I saw both cable and OTA and jumped on the OTA. Sorry. Thanks for the perspective.
> 
> I love the LG OLED TV in 65" range paired with an Onkyo 4k capable receiver. But then you can't afford TiVo upgrades. LOL.
> 
> Nothing beats a Plasma TV yet!


Well, my 1080i 50" Panny plasma is about 12 years old now. I gotta think that the LG OLED 65" I'm planning to buy is going to have a better picture, no?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> Well, my 1080i 50" Panny plasma is about 12 years old now. I gotta think that the LG OLED 65" I'm planning to buy is going to have a better picture, no?


Not IMO. Plasmas display better motion, almost no jitter and more black color range and better dark room viewing adjustments. Assuming 1080i input to both I would choose plasma every time. OLED's shine at closed circuit 4k staged videos in the store.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Ordered early Saturday morning and FedEx delivered my OTA 1TB about 20 minutes ago!!! Quick!!!!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Now, I'm off to find a deal on a new TV to replace my dead plasma :-(


I bought a 55" Samsung 4K for $497 from Best Buy. This is a special model built for Black Friday. It lacks a 4th HDMI input. I only have two HDMI devices, so I am fine. The box looked small in the store alongside 65" and higher boxes. The box is huge in my living room.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I bought a 55" Samsung 4K for $497 from Best Buy. This is a special model built for Black Friday. It lacks a 4th HDMI input. I only have two HDMI devices, so I am fine. The box looked small in the store alongside 65" and higher boxes. The box is huge in my living room.


I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


When my plasmas die I will replace them with OLEDs. OLEDs are the next best thing, lighter and consume less energy.

It's the Beta vs. VHS all over again and again the best format lost.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


And amortized over 11 years the ROI is still good.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


We STILL have a Panasonic 50" plasma that is only a 720p set (that will tell you how old it is) and I won't get rid of it...movies look better on it than any of our 1080p LED sets, thanks to its deeper blacks and generally greater dynamic range.

Perhaps OLEDs will come down to be more competitive with LEDs price-wise. I'm holding out as long as I can, since I'll only replace the plasma with an OLED.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Diana Collins said:


> We STILL have a Panasonic 50" plasma that is only a 720p set (that will tell you how old it is) and I won't get rid of it...movies look better on it than any of our 1080p LED sets, thanks to its deeper blacks and generally greater dynamic range.
> 
> Perhaps OLEDs will come down to be more competitive with LEDs price-wise. I'm holding out as long as I can, since I'll only replace the plasma with an OLED.


Same spot except my Panasonic 50inch is 1080p, 9.5 years old now, hope it goes a few more, would love a 65 inch OLED, but even a 55 inch one would be great. Really do not want an LCD, help my father/mother by a 55 inch one less than 2 years ago, bought a top rated set and while the picture is good I really don't like it any where near as much as I do my plasma.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


My plasma is still working after 10 years - wish they were still made. The serious heat is fine in Chicago's winters


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


I had a Pioneer Plasma that I had for 8 years that I thought would never be surpassed. I too was turned off by the high OLED pricing but read the reviews from the experts when the new Vizio P series was released in early 2016 and bought one in April 2016 and was shocked how close the Vizio blacks were and were pretty much matched the Pioneer. I paid less than a $1,000 and after a year and a half I couldn't be happier and haven't regretted that purchase at all.

The Pioneer is still going strong in my Son's master bedroom and he is using the cable card in it so did not need another HD cable box on his bill.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


Yeah, we hardly have to fire up the heater in the winter with the two plasmas in our house.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

atmuscarella said:


> BTW, got kmttg running on your Raspberry Pi yet?  Please try pyTiVo (Python 2.7) next.


I installed Java and kmttg on a Pi Zero, but Java threw a few errors and kmttg didn't run (and I lost interest in that project). 
I'll just run kmttg on my Mac-mini


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> Well, my 1080i 50" Panny plasma is about 12 years old now.


Sounds like a
TH-50PHD7UY


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Gave my old Dell 50" to my son several years ago and after 14+ years the sound is going and the picture is fuzzy but it still works. He is upgrading to an LED but it has nowhere near the dozen or so connections the Dell had. The Dell weighed in at about 200 lbs. Sorry to see it go but it's time has come...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> I installed Java and kmttg on a Pi Zero, but Java threw a few errors and kmttg didn't run (and I lost interest in that project).
> I'll just run kmttg on my Mac-mini


I think you got something mixed up, the quote you posted isn't from me.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


I have the LG 55C7 OLED in my wishlist but I am not sure if I will buy one this year. Both my Kuros are now 8 years old and still going and I love how they handle 24 frame content. Considering I paid $11,000 for both, the $1700 price tab for the C7 OLED is not bad but I suspect those prices will go lower.
The only way I will buy a LCD TV is if one of my kuros failed and I need a cheap TV to get by until I can get a decent priced OLED.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ClearToLand said:


> BTW, got kmttg running on your Raspberry Pi yet?  Please try pyTiVo (Python 2.7) next.


I installed Java and kmttg on a Pi Zero, but Java threw a few errors and kmttg didn't run (and I lost interest in that project). 
I'll just run kmttg on my Mac-mini


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Roamio OTA 1TB. Ordered on Thursday, arrived today. I chuckled when I looked at the rear RF connector that's labeled Ant/Cable.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

All 2K minis (new and refurb) sold out
Roamio OTA 500 (new) sold out


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Roamio OTA 1TB. Ordered on Thursday, arrived today. I chuckled when I looked at the rear RF connector that's labeled Ant/Cable.


AFAIK, there's also a cover for a cable card (but no slot for the card).
If they had to re-manufacture the case and throw out the old ones, they would be priced higher.
&#8230;and when you run the set-up you have to choose cable or antenna.


----------



## Skybluerose (Nov 27, 2017)

If I get the 3TB Bolt that is renewed, and then also buy the vox remote, will it be any different than the new Bolt Vox as far as features/capability goes?


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> AFAIK, there's also a cover for a cable card (but no slot for the card).
> If they had to re-manufacture the case and throw out the old ones, they would be priced higher.
> &#8230;and when you run the set-up you have to choose cable or antenna.


If you buy this cable card adapter and plug it into the connector in that bottom bay and screw in a couple of screws that hold it in place you can get a cable card and use your new Tivo with cable TV if you want to.

PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL Adapter for a Cable Card | eBay


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


I just moved a 50-inch 12 year old Panasonic plasma to my family room, replacing it with a 65-inch Sony Bravia X900E. Never thought I'd own a Sony and had in fact decided to buy a Samsung series 8000 set when I found a few reviews of the Bravia X900E.

After seeing the Bravia X900E in Best Buy, I purchased it. I've had it about six weeks, its picture is very good. It's not OLED quality, but it's better than my old plasma by a mile.

I found lots of good info here: TV Reviews: Best of 2017


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

rjrsouthwest said:


> If you buy this cable card adapter and plug it into the connector in that bottom bay and screw in a couple of screws that hold it in place you can get a cable card and use your new Tivo with cable TV if you want to.
> 
> PCMT-134-02-L-D-RA-02-SL Adapter for a Cable Card | eBay


My only concern in doing this is TiVo doing a firmware update in the future disabling the slot.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Skybluerose said:


> If I get the 3TB Bolt that is renewed, and then also buy the vox remote, will it be any different than the new Bolt Vox as far as features/capability goes?


Nope, no different from the 3T Bolt VOX


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

simple question before sale expires

Anybody know if I will notice a difference in the mini v2 vs mini vox.. ..??

I know about the voice stuff.. I was wondering about speed and all the functions

Thanks

Scott


----------



## rsvp_nj (Oct 19, 2010)

Today's sale got me to finally upgrade from my 7-year old Premier to a 500GB Bolt. I also went with the $99 one year membership since I'd been paying month to month previously. I thought that was a good deal. Hoping the Bolt runs the Plex app more smoothly. (I download a lot of European TV content on my Mac. and stream it) Am I going to enjoy a BIG difference with my Tivo experience? It'd be great to here from some of you about what I can expect. I don't know any other actual Tivo users.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

ClearToLand said:


> You've gone through more iterations of hardware than me!


True dat! I laugh at myself a lot too.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Ordered a V2 Mini on Friday. Got it today and works great. I did have to restart it once. Could not pause, FF or RW recordings. Restart fixed it. 

Ordered a Mini VOX today. I did have issues with the website and had to call to finish the order.

My wife called down from the bedroom a few minutes ago and said the Mini was not working properly. She said the FF & RW buttons were reversed. I went up to check and discovered she was holding the remote upside down. 

I won't let her forget that one...


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Phil T said:


> Ordered a V2 Mini on Friday... ...My wife called down from the bedroom a few minutes ago and said the Mini was not working properly. *She said the FF & RW buttons were reversed*. I went up to check and discovered she was holding the remote upside down.
> 
> I won't let her forget that one...


That's odd?!?

When I pick up the remote '_upside down_', I'm "Thumbs Down'ng :thumbsdown:" everything (135º position on the 'Play / Pause' ring). Hitting FF & RW would be an unnatural stretch (215º & 45º positions ABOVE the ring).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm thinking of splurging on a 55" OLED, but it's hard to justify 3x the price over regular LED. My plasma was 11 y.o. and except for the fact that it weighed 100 pounds and put out some serious heat, we loved it - amazing blacks, rich colors, awesome up-sampling from SD.


I was sad to replace my aging Vizio plasma for all the reasons you mention but after 8 years it was time for me.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Sparky1234 said:


> *I saw both cable and OTA* and jumped on the OTA...


Maybe you were thinking of my SIG - I copied @JoeKustra's (into my then empty SIG) when I helped him add the useful 'TiVo Abbreviations' LINK to his. IIRC, Joe has SIGs hidden. 

Too bad TCF only allows two LINKs in a SIG.  There are MANY 'Gems of Rare Information' scattered in posts in the middle of threads all over the forum that I'd like to 'Bookmark' for future reference (like I did in various FAQs in the AVS / ReplayTV / Poopli forums).


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Intheswamp said:


> Ordered early Saturday morning and *FedEx delivered my OTA 1TB about 20 minutes ago!!!* Quick!!!!


Decision Time! 

* Gen4 or Gen3? *​
I'm looking forward to '_playing around_' w/ Gen4 on a new, EMPTY Roamio when mine arrives (Thu).


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Today at 3:04 PM:


sfhub said:


> All 2K minis (new and refurb) sold out
> Roamio OTA 500 (new) sold out


I was very surprised when I last checked ~ noon (before I had to crash on the couch after being up over 24 hours in order to insure getting a new Roamio OTA 500GB for $200 :handok that the *ONLY* item OOS was the new Mini v2. 

I completed my transaction at 3:15AM EST and I was worried the entire time until I saw my order number in my order history -whew!


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Roamio OTA 1TB. Ordered on Thursday, arrived today. *I chuckled when* I looked at the rear RF connector that's labeled Ant/Cable.





Tony_T said:


> *AFAIK, there's also a cover for a cable card (but no slot for the card)*.
> If they had to re-manufacture the case and throw out the old ones, they would be priced higher.
> &#8230;and when you run the set-up you have to choose cable or antenna.


I chuckle when I see a Newbie explaining things to one of the most helpful 'Old-Timers' on TCF.   

BTW (not singling you out @Tony_T), I see LOTS of that going on daily in the past few weeks - where did all these new members (and previously silent LURKERs) come from?  I wonder if it has anything to do with Gen4?


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

ClearToLand said:


> That's odd?!?
> 
> When I pick up the remote '_upside down_', I'm "Thumbs Down'ng :thumbsdown:" everything (135º position on the 'Play / Pause' ring). Hitting FF & RW would be an unnatural stretch (215º & 45º positions ABOVE the ring).


It is new so she hasn't used it much and she didn't have her glasses on.


----------



## pconway12 (Sep 18, 2014)

johnfasc said:


> Remote


Do these bolt refurb units ship with the new voxx remotes or just the standard ones?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pconway12 said:


> Do these bolt refurb units ship with the new voxx remotes or just the standard ones?


If it's not a Bolt Vox and doesn't clearly and specifically state that it comes with a Vox remote, it doesn't come with a Vox remote


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Phil T said:


> It is new so she hasn't used it much and *she didn't have her glasses on*.


EXACTLY my point! 

Pick up the remote '_upside down_' and, by feel alone, your thumb ends up on "Thumbs Down" :thumbsdown:.

Try it...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

The TiVo sale is over for this year's BF and CM.

Any thoughts on what and when the next sale will happen?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> The TiVo sale is over for this year's BF and CM.
> Any thoughts on what and when the next sale will happen?


Two thoughts. I'll bet there is something in the spring. That's when people start getting their income tax refunds. Also, there should be some update activity soon or there will be a sale on "refurb" boxes from users who can't live with the new features (bugs).


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping to get a refub Mini for $50 but since that didn't happen I went with the lifetime 500gb OTA for $200.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Well, I got in for the Bolt with Vox remote to replace a Roamio basic. The $10/mo plan will save me $5/mo over the Roamio I had, plus the wife may find some use of the voice remote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I was sad to replace my aging Vizio plasma for all the reasons you mention but after 8 years it was time for me.


I don't know about you but expect to get at least 10 years if not 15 from tvs. I'm at 5+ years on my Panasonic ST50 Plasma and it's going just fine except for some increased buzzing, most noticeably on whiter screens. One of these days I need to try and fix that as it's getting pretty annoying. I believe the issue is due to loose screws since they didn't use washers. My other TV in the house is an older Panasonic plasma that's seldom used that I believe is now at 11 years old. It's a 720p model but is only 42" and is barely used.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Chuck_IV said:


> Well, I got in for the Bolt with Vox remote to replace a Roamio basic.


How old is the Roamio? If you call up to cancel, they may offer you $99 lifetime. I'd take it and then try to sell it on eBay. Or keep it and use it for archival storage. The Roamios can take much larger drives that are a little more reliable than the largest drives the Bolt can handle.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I picked up a TiVo Mini VOX is $30 off but that deal seems to have disappeared.

- Rich


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

chicagobrownblue said:


> How old is the Roamio? If you call up to cancel, they may offer you $99 lifetime. I'd take it and then try to sell it on eBay. Or keep it and use it for archival storage. The Roamios can take much larger drives that are a little more reliable than the largest drives the Bolt can handle.


It's only a little over two years old so I dunno if they will. It was a refurb to begin with. I was hesitant to pull the trigger but the savings per month will add up plus, as I mentioned, the family may find use of the Vox remote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

NYHeel said:


> I don't know about you but expect to get at least 10 years if not 15 from tvs. I'm at 5+ years on my Panasonic ST50 Plasma and it's going just fine except for some increased buzzing, most noticeably on whiter screens. One of these days I need to try and fix that as it's getting pretty annoying. I believe the issue is due to loose screws since they didn't use washers. My other TV in the house is an older Panasonic plasma that's seldom used that I believe is now at 11 years old. It's a 720p model but is only 42" and is barely used.


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

NYHeel said:


> I don't know about you but expect to get at least 10 years if not 15 from tvs. I'm at 5+ years on my Panasonic ST50 Plasma and it's going just fine except for some increased buzzing, most noticeably on whiter screens. One of these days I need to try and fix that as it's getting pretty annoying. I believe the issue is due to loose screws since they didn't use washers. My other TV in the house is an older Panasonic plasma that's seldom used that I believe is now at 11 years old. It's a 720p model but is only 42" and is barely used.


Had same noise with my ST60. A couple months ago I had to move it to a new location thought that would be a good time to work on it. I found a YouTube video about it which showed taking the back off and tightening some screws. It really helped stop the buzzing noises.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

19972000muskrat said:


> Had same noise with my ST60. A couple months ago I had to move it to a new location. I found a YouTube video about it which showed taking the back off and tightening some screws. It really helped stop the buzzing noises.


Do you have the link to the video. I found another video and just bought replacement screws but I'd love to see a video that actually shows which screws need tightening/replacing.


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

NYHeel said:


> Do you have the link to the video. I found another video and just bought replacement screws but I'd love to see a video that actually shows which screws need tightening/replacing.


I think this is it. 




I didn't have the new screws I just tightened the existing ones.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Got my Roamio OTA today. Having issues with Guided Setup. It finishes but tells me that there is no channel info for my zip code. I know others have seen this, but that was during the Rovi change-over. I did not find a specific solution other than waiting a while to see if the Tivo will download new software. I've run the Guided Setup several times and one or twice it claims to have seen a network interruption. I don't think that is actually happening since all the cables are the same as the Series 3 removed from service. I even swapped out the ethernet cable and it still threw an error once. Tivo Central says my activation is not complete, so maybe that is the issue. I'll wait to see what happens tomorrow. Never had any problems like this with the seven Tivos I've owned over the years.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> Got my Roamio OTA today. Having issues with Guided Setup. It finishes but tells me that there is no channel info for my zip code. I know others have seen this, but that was during the Rovi change-over. I did not find a specific solution other than waiting a while to see if the Tivo will download new software. I've run the Guided Setup several times and one or twice it claims to have seen a network interruption. I don't think that is actually happening since all the cables are the same as the Series 3 removed from service. I even swapped out the ethernet cable and it still threw an error once. Tivo Central says my activation is not complete, so maybe that is the issue. I'll wait to see what happens tomorrow. Never had any problems like this with the seven Tivos I've owned over the years.


I had that problem with one of my Bolts earlier this year. It was an issue with the software that was on the Bolt. I had to end up rebooting it a couple of times before it downloaded the updated software. Once it did, it worked properly with the zip code I entered.

Or maybe it was a Roamio I had the issue with? Not sure since I messed with a bunch of Tivos this year. But either way I had to end up rebooting it a couple of times before it updated to the new software, to correct the zip code issue.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I had that problem with one of my Bolts earlier this year. It was an issue with the software that was on the Bolt. I had to end up rebooting it a couple of times before it downloaded the updated software. Once it did, it worked properly with the zip code I entered.
> 
> Or maybe it was a Roamio I had the issue with? Not sure since I messed with a bunch of Tivos this year. But either way I had to end up rebooting it a couple of times before it updated to the new software, to correct the zip code issue.


I'll try that, thanks. Probably should wait several hours between reboots to allow for downloading?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

NYHeel said:


> I don't know about you but expect to get at least 10 years if not 15 from tvs. I'm at 5+ years on my Panasonic ST50 Plasma and it's going just fine except for some increased buzzing, most noticeably on whiter screens. One of these days I need to try and fix that as it's getting pretty annoying. I believe the issue is due to loose screws since they didn't use washers. My other TV in the house is an older Panasonic plasma that's seldom used that I believe is now at 11 years old. It's a 720p model but is only 42" and is barely used.


It still could be going OK but I wanted a smart TV and a newer style, the old one had a large bezel that looked really dated after almost 10 years (I think that model was over a year old before I bought it). 5-7 years is probably the lifetime I would look for in a TV today but it all just depends, I can't anticipate any new features that would compel me to buy another or if something breaks, etc.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

I did it. I broke down and got a 3TB Bolt to replace my 1TB Bolt. So now the question is, what's the easiest way to transfer all the shows that are on the old Bolt to the new Bolt? I apologize in advance if this is a newbie-ish question.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

stini777 said:


> I did it. I broke down and got a 3TB Bolt to replace my 1TB Bolt. So now the question is, what's the easiest way to transfer all the shows that are on the old Bolt to the new Bolt? I apologize in advance if this is a newbie-ish question.


I just did it myself

1.. I made sure both devices where on my account and on the same Network
2.. set up tivo bolt 3tb
3 ..made sure my channels we the same as on my bolt 500gb 
4.. went to tivo online and moved my onepass list to new bolt 3tb
5.. went to tivo online and transferred my shows..they showed up on the to-do list on bolt 3tb

Once I know all is working correctly I will reset my bolt 500gb and either sell it on ebay or store it

Good luck


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

scottfll954 said:


> 1.. I made sure both devices where on my account and on the same Network
> 2.. set up tivo bolt 3tb
> 3 ..made sure my channels we the same as on my bolt 500gb
> 4.. went to tivo online and moved my onepass list to new bolt 3tb
> 5.. went to tivo online and transferred my shows..they showed up on the to-do list on bolt 3tb


Thanks!! How did you handle the cablecard? Did you remove it from the 500gb and put it in the 3tb before setting it up or did you get another card from the cable company? And did this process transfer the physical files/shows that were stored on the 500gb?


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

stini777 said:


> Thanks!! How did you handle the cablecard? Did you remove it from the 500gb and put it in the 3tb before setting it up or did you get another card from the cable company? And did this process transfer the physical files/shows that were stored on the 500gb?


I took the cable card out and called comcast and had them activate the new box

I am not sure what you mean by file .. the shows transferred/ my onepass setting I moved all over too.. ALL was done via TIVO online.. manage section


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

scottfll954 said:


> I took the cable card out and called comcast and had them activate the new box


The 500gb still operated OK without the cablecard inserted? I've had cablecard issues in the past and I seem to remember the Bolt giving me constant error messages when the cablecard wasn't inserted. And I also forgot to ask you - are you running Hydra?


----------



## Coax (Nov 29, 2017)

Welshdog said:


> Got my Roamio OTA today. Having issues with Guided Setup. It finishes but tells me that there is no channel info for my zip code. I know others have seen this, but that was during the Rovi change-over. I did not find a specific solution other than waiting a while to see if the Tivo will download new software. I've run the Guided Setup several times and one or twice it claims to have seen a network interruption. I don't think that is actually happening since all the cables are the same as the Series 3 removed from service. I even swapped out the ethernet cable and it still threw an error once. Tivo Central says my activation is not complete, so maybe that is the issue. I'll wait to see what happens tomorrow. Never had any problems like this with the seven Tivos I've owned over the years.


I also received my Roamio OTA today and experiencing the same exact problem. I called Tivo support and after asking a lot questions I was basically told that his solution to try would fail 10 out of 10 tries. He also said it is a known issue and could not provide any insight of how they are addressing it. All he could do is escalate it to secondary support. Now I'll waiting. Very discouraged at this point.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

It will be a few days before I can break out my Roamio OTA but some of the reports are beginning to scare me... :frowning:


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

19972000muskrat said:


> I think this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done this twice on my ST60. Usually last about 2-3 years until it needs a torquing down. Next time considering putting some thread tight on them.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

They must have been busy on Cyber Monday. When I ordered Monday morning, they said it would be to me on Thursday. I looked at my order this morning and it's still stuck on processing, which it has been on since late Monday. It hasn't even shipped yet, so I'm guessing it won't be here tomorrow.


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

Chuck_IV said:


> They must have been busy on Cyber Monday. When I ordered Monday morning, they said it would be to me on Thursday. I looked at my order this morning and it's still stuck on processing, which it has been on since late Monday. It hasn't even shipped yet, so I'm guessing it won't be here tomorrow.


Sorry to tell ya but they canceled your order


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

Chuck_IV said:


> They must have been busy on Cyber Monday. When I ordered Monday morning, they said it would be to me on Thursday. I looked at my order this morning and it's still stuck on processing, which it has been on since late Monday. It hasn't even shipped yet, so I'm guessing it won't be here tomorrow.


Same with me. I called them and they said it will be shipping out today and it takes a day to get a tracking number


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

Intheswamp said:


> It will be a few days before I can break out my Roamio OTA but some of the reports are beginning to scare me... :frowning:


I purchased a Roamio OTA about 3 weeks ago and didn't have any problems setting up service or installing the new interface


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

PSU77 said:


> Same with me. I called them and they said it will be shipping out today and it takes a day to get a tracking number


I did the chat which was a waste of the 5 minutes that it took to chat. The person said it is still processing and will ship possibly today. Eeesh, they need to be a little more efficient with these orders. I bought Monday morning. You would think these things would be shipped, no later than the next day.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Intheswamp said:


> It will be a few days before I can break out my Roamio OTA but some of the reports are beginning to scare me... :frowning:


If it makes you feel any better, I just got done setting up my new Roamio 1tb with nary an issue. It did go through the set up twice but was pretty painless. Transferred my season pass over and now moving my recordings from old to new Roamio. That is taking some time. But other than getting used to the new look everything looks good so far.
PS..don't forget to reprogram you remote to work with your tv/sound set up like I did.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Anyone buy a refurb Bolt or Bolt plus? Does it come with Hydra or the old UI. My Bolt+ refurb is coming today and I need to know if I have to bone up on Hydra reversion because I do not want it (Live Guide fan here).


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

stini777 said:


> Thanks!! How did you handle the cablecard? Did you remove it from the 500gb and put it in the 3tb before setting it up or did you get another card from the cable company? And did this process transfer the physical files/shows that were stored on the 500gb?


If your cable company doesn't set the don't copy flag, you can initiate transfers using the new Bolt. If you have many shows to transfer, you may want to look at the kmttg program.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

PSU77 said:


> Same with me. I called them and they said it will be shipping out today and it takes a day to get a tracking number


I just finally got the shipping notification. It's shipped via Fedex and scheduled for a Saturday delivery(which is good I guess, since I'll be home in case a signature is required).


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> I just finally got the shipping notification. It's shipped via Fedex and scheduled for a Saturday delivery(which is good I guess, since I'll be home in case a signature is required).


Just a heads up (hopefully this is just a "me" issue), but of the two TiVos I ordered during the recent White Out sale, FedEx themselves were off on the delivery dates.

For the first order, the FedEx web page showed a delivery date of last Saturday. It was delivered yesterday (Tuesday), two days later. The second order shows a delivery date of today (Wednesday). The last scan for the order was yesterday at 9 AM half-way across the country. Our FedEx truck has already delivered in our area, so it's not arriving today.

I'm not impressed at all with FedEx's tracking system. At least with the first one, a signature was NOT required.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Yea FedEx isn't my favorite home delivery service either. I've had sporadic issues with them over the years.

We shall see. It's going from TX to CT so who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

PSU77 said:


> I purchased a Roamio OTA about 3 weeks ago and didn't have any problems setting up service or installing the new interface


Thanks for that feedback. I'm hoping I can get the OTA up and running at least by the end of this weekend. I'll think positive and full speed ahead!!!


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Intheswamp said:


> Thanks for that feedback. I'm hoping I can get the OTA up and running at least by the end of this weekend. I'll think positive and full speed ahead!!!


Mine is still stuck on the zip code issue. I have rebooted numerous times. Going to try Kickstart 54 later tonight.

It's a bit aggravating, but hey, no one is bleeding.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Welshdog said:


> Mine is still stuck on the zip code issue. I have rebooted numerous times. Going to try Kickstart 54 later tonight.
> 
> It's a bit aggravating, but hey, no one is bleeding.


...bleeding, *yet*.<grin>


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Welshdog said:


> Mine is still stuck on the zip code issue. I have rebooted numerous times. Going to try Kickstart 54 later tonight.
> It's a bit aggravating, but hey, no one is bleeding.


Please post the results of any Kickstart results.

Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Please post the results of any Kickstart results.
> 
> Miscellaneous Services from WeaKnees.com


In my post I mentioned Kickstart 54. Is that the best one to run in this situation? Does 51 work on these new machines?

My software is 20.4.1.RC16-USA-6-846-INIT


----------



## dcaudle68 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ordered the $199 TIVO Roamio all in $199 special on Monday and still no status update after chatting and they cant give me any sort of time frame. Debit card is already dinged so I am out of the money with no idea of how long of a wait it will be. Should I wait? Really hate not to get this.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Success! I ran Kickstart 51 and it actually worked. It downloaded Hydra and everything is working fine. We'll use this Tivo to test drive Hydra and keep the Bolt on the old school OS.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

dcaudle68 said:


> Ordered the $199 TIVO Roamio all in $199 special on Monday and still no status update after chatting and they cant give me any sort of time frame. Debit card is already dinged so I am out of the money with no idea of how long of a wait it will be. Should I wait? Really hate not to get this.


Similar situation with me. I ordered a Roamio OTA from tivo.com on Sunday night. My CC was charged almost immediately, but the purchase confirmation page did not display correctly (which might be my fault since I had a JavaScript filter on) and I did not receive any sort of email confirmation either. I called Tivo on Monday and spoke to someone from sales. She told me that they did have my order, and it was still expected to be delivered on Dec 1. I'm suspicious of that however because the tracking number she gave me was for the tivo I bought two years ago. I just have to believe that since the CC charge went though that the order was accepted. I've also been checking my tivo.com account in hopes that there would be some indication that a new tivo has been added to my account. It hasn't.


----------



## Coax (Nov 29, 2017)

Welshdog said:


> Success! I ran Kickstart 51 and it actually worked. It downloaded Hydra and everything is working fine. We'll use this Tivo to test drive Hydra and keep the Bolt on the old school OS.


That also worked for me. I swear I tried kickstart 51 yesterday and it didn't work. Maybe confusing it with the other codes I tried.


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

I have the roamio ota next to my cable modem and router and I have a tivo bridge next to it and I have a coax outlet. However, my tivo mini is upstairs far away from everything and only can be connected via coax. Do i need 2 tivo bridges or just 1 at the roamio ota?


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

dcaudle68 said:


> Ordered the $199 TIVO Roamio all in $199 special on Monday and still no status update after chatting and they cant give me any sort of time frame. Debit card is already dinged so I am out of the money with no idea of how long of a wait it will be. Should I wait? Really hate not to get this.


I ordered the same box shortly after it went on sale. Got a "shipped" notice on Tuesday with a tracking number. Currently in transit with delivery scheduled for Friday. My guess would be that since your card was charged, you will get one. I checked the site later that day and it was flagged as "out of stock," and not available to be ordered.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Kif said:


> I have the roamio ota next to my cable modem and router and I have a tivo bridge next to it and I have a coax outlet. However, my tivo mini is upstairs far away from everything and only can be connected via coax. Do i need 2 tivo bridges or just 1 at the roamio ota?


The coax will feed the minis as long as all your coax's are connected together with compliant splitters. No more bridges needed.


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

foghorn2 said:


> The coax will feed the minis as long as all your coax's are connected together with compliant splitters. No more bridges needed.


Is it possible if you could draw a diagram because I cant get it to work


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Kif said:


> Is it possible if you could draw a diagram because I cant get it to work


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help

As long as all your coaxs are connected together with splitters (usually at the cable co demarc) you are fine, connect the roamio to your router, connect the bridge to the router and to the coax (with a splitter if using the newer tivo bridge). Connect each mini to the coax outlet.

Since you are ota, it may be that all your coaxs are not combined together.


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

foghorn2 said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/MoCA-Networking-Help
> 
> As long as all your coaxs are connected together with splitters (usually at the cable co demarc) you are fine, connect the roamio to your router, connect the bridge to the router and to the coax (with a splitter if using the newer tivo bridge). Connect each mini to the coax outlet.
> 
> Since you are ota, it may be that all your coaxs are not combined together.


Sorry but that doesnt make sense. I only have 1 tivo bridge. I can only connect the ethernet from the tivo bridge to either my router or roamio hence why i think i need 2 tivo bridges even.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Kif said:


> Sorry but that doesnt make sense. I only have 1 tivo bridge. I can only connect the ethernet from the tivo bridge to either my router or roamio hence why i think i need 2 tivo bridges even.


The roamio connects to the router, the bridge to the router, you do not need to connect the bridge to the roamio (ethernet, the coax comes from the wall to the splitter and one leg to the r o amino and the other to the bridge). The roamio will communicate with the bridge through the router, the bridge will send video to the minis via coax.

You would need two bridges if your roamio was not next to the router, in this case one bridge at the router, and one at the roamio.


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

foghorn2 said:


> The roamio connects to the router, the bridge to the router, you do not need to connect the bridge to the roamio (ethernet, the coax comes from the wall to the splitter and one leg to the r o amino and the other to the bridge). The roamio will communicate with the bridge through the router, the bridge will send video to the minis via coax.
> 
> You would need two bridges if your roamio was not next to the router, in this case one bridge at the router, and one at the roamio.


Thanks man. I'm assuming I would need a 3-way splitter to connect a coax cable to my modem, tivo bridge, and tivo roamio.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Kif said:


> Thanks man. I'm assuming I would need a 3-way splitter to connect a coax cable to my modem, tivo bridge, and tivo roamio.


Where is the antenna feed coming from?


----------



## Kif (Feb 4, 2017)

foghorn2 said:


> Where is the antenna feed coming from?


I'm not using antenna. I attached a cable card bracket. The cable signal is coming from outside into the house through a coax cable


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Kif said:


> I'm not using antenna. I attached a cable card bracket. The cable signal is coming from outside into the house through a coax cable


That's what I suspected. I would recommend a unbalanced 3 way splitter, the strongest leg the modem.

If your cable modem had moca bridging, you might not have needed the tivo bridge.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Kif said:


> I have the roamio ota next to my cable modem and router and I have a tivo bridge next to it and I have a coax outlet. However, my tivo mini is upstairs far away from everything and only can be connected via coax. Do i need 2 tivo bridges or just 1 at the roamio ota?


Just the one at the modem/router/Roamio OTA location will get the job done.

TiVo whole home setup (officially) requires wired network connections, Ethernet or MoCA or a mix of both. So your Roamio will be connected via Ethernet, and the Mini will be setup as a MoCA client, accessing the home network and the Internet via the TiVo Bridge MoCA adapter.

If you have issues networking the Mini, you'll want to review how the Mini's coax outlet connects back to the coax outlet at the Roamio OTA location, reviewing components and connections for MoCA compatibility.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> If your cable modem had moca bridging, you might not have needed the tivo bridge.





Kif said:


> next to my cable modem and router


Separate devices, so no chance for cable gateway establishing the MoCA network. 



Kif said:


> I'm not using antenna. I attached a cable card bracket. The cable signal is coming from outside into the house through a coax cable


How the cable signal routes to the Roamio, and also connects to the Mini's room is critical. Have you verified both rooms are connected to the coax, and using what components? You'd also what to right-size any splitters to just the coax runs needed.



Kif said:


> Is it possible if you could draw a diagram because I cant get it to work


Can you be more specific in describing the symptoms associated with not being able to get it to work? What action are you taking where it's success or failure results in this assessment?

There are any number of MoCA setup diagrams posted throughout the site, plus the instructions and diagrams available through TiVo's how-to article for networking their boxes. What's really needed is a diagram of how you have your rooms and devices connected, however rough, via both coax and Ethernet.

In the interim, attached is a diagram for a simple cable/MoCA setup that should illustrate some of the suggestions made so far.






​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Notes: New BF 1TB Roamio OTA powered on. It arrived with 20.6.3.RC14-USA-6-846 software. After first step in Guided Setup it restarted with 21.7.2.RC9-846-6-846. No surprises, I have already looked at Hydra. I do miss network Transfer History. Maybe they will add it back. Presently using Online to move some programs from a different TiVo. The remote seemed paired, but I had to repair it once and now it seems ok. There are two Roamio boxes a foot from each other. Only using RF mode.

I left it installed for OTA, but the RS error counter is going up fast, so I may redo setup for cable to stop that.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> My erroneous $99 charge hasn't dropped off yet, but both charges are still listed as "Pending" on the card account. I suppose Discover is a bit behind after the heavy sales the last few days.
> 
> I'll wait until Tuesday before I contact Tivo about this.


Did this charge finally fall off? If so, how long did it take? I looked at my CC statement today and see TWO charges from Tivo on it as Pending and my orders were from Monday. This seems like a long time for the erroneous one to be lingering. The first was from when their system failed at the confirmations step(it spouted some error message and to try again). The second is the legit one.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, my renewed Tivo Bolt+ 3TB arrived yesterday, DOA. It won't even power up. Now Tivo is telling me I need to wait six days for them to ship a replacement unit, and they will only advance ship it if I give them my credit card to authorize another $400 in charges. Tivo customer service is just awful. Very frustrating.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Chuck_IV said:


> Did this charge finally fall off? If so, how long did it take? I looked at my CC statement today and see TWO charges from Tivo on it as Pending and my orders were from Monday. This seems like a long time for the erroneous one to be lingering. The first was from when their system failed at the confirmations step(it spouted some error message and to try again). The second is the legit one.


In the April $99 upgrade offer, Tivo dinged my card with two charges. One went through right away but the other sat there pending for 30 days.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ocresident said:


> Well, my renewed Tivo Bolt+ 3TB arrived yesterday, DOA. It won't even power up. Now Tivo is telling me I need to wait six days for them to ship a replacement unit, and they will only advance ship it if I give them my credit card to authorize another $400 in charges. Tivo customer service is just awful. Very frustrating.


I don't see anything awful here at all except that your Tivo was DOA and that of course has nothing to do with anything customer service did.

Customer: The Tivo I just bought from you arrived DOA.
Tivo: Ok, return it and we'll send you a replacement or we can ship a new one now in advance of receiving your DOA unit but you'll have to authorize us to charge you for another unit in case you don't send the original unit back to us.

Don't see how they could possibly be any more reasonable.


----------



## dcaudle68 (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone actually received or gotten tracking info for a Cyber Monday $199 All in Roamio OTA DVR? I bought on Monday and it shows order placed and my card has the charge pending but no shipping as of yet.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dcaudle68 said:


> Has anyone actually received or gotten tracking info for a Cyber Monday $199 All in Roamio OTA DVR? I bought on Monday and it shows order placed and my card has the charge pending but no shipping as of yet.


I ordered one about 8:00 am on Monday. If I go into My Account and then select Order History from the left hand side my order is there with a "Track Shipment" button which opens up a FedEx web page. My tracking shows my unit is supposed to arrive today, it shipped on Monday to TiVo's local FedEx site, it also shows it arrived at my local FedEx site at 7:28am this morning. Does not show it is out for delivery so I may not actually get it today.


----------



## jagrim (May 1, 2007)

dcaudle68 said:


> Has anyone actually received or gotten tracking info for a Cyber Monday $199 All in Roamio OTA DVR? I bought on Monday and it shows order placed and my card has the charge pending but no shipping as of yet.


Ordered Monday AM - received We'd PM
OTA 500 Gb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

dcaudle68 said:


> Has anyone actually received or gotten tracking info for a Cyber Monday $199 All in Roamio OTA DVR? I bought on Monday and it shows order placed and my card has the charge pending but no shipping as of yet.


I'm still waiting for mine too. It hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

jagrim said:


> Ordered Monday AM - received We'd PM
> OTA 500 Gb
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you have any trouble setting it up. Some people have said it gets stuck on the zip code.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dcaudle68 said:


> Has anyone actually received or gotten tracking info for a Cyber Monday $199 All in Roamio OTA DVR? I bought on Monday and it shows order placed and my card has the charge pending but no shipping as of yet.


My order confirmation email says 9:25 a.m. and I still have the cancel order option when I check tivo.com


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

jagrim said:


> Ordered Monday AM


I believe nearly everyone ordered it Monday AM.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> I don't see anything awful here at all except that your Tivo was DOA and that of course has nothing to do with anything customer service did.
> 
> Customer: The Tivo I just bought from you arrived DOA.
> Tivo: Ok, return it and we'll send you a replacement or we can ship a new one now in advance of receiving your DOA unit but you'll have to authorize us to charge you for another unit in case you don't send the original unit back to us.
> ...


Well, I see it differently. When I order a product from Amazon and it's defective, they overnight me a replacement product. I'm not required to ship the bad product back first. And I don't have to wait six days for the replacement product to arrive.

With Tivo, they need two days for the "back office" to acknowledge that my Tivo is really dead and needs to be replaced. And then they want to ship it Fedex Ground to save a few dollars. When a customer purchases a product from Tivo and it arrives DOA, there should be a higher priority placed on replacing the unit quickly. This is just basic customer service. I've been a Tivo customer for 20 years, and in the "early days" when the support was still in California, they were very accommodating. Now it just feels like some big outsourced tech support operation that reads from a script. Tivo is not going to create customer loyalty by assuming that their customers want to steal products from them and asking for an additional credit card authorization to protect them from not receiving back a DOA Tivo that I paid over $400 for. Maybe we've just become accustomed to really mediocre service these days, but if Amazon can do better, so can Tivo. They just don't want to.


----------



## anomamatt (Dec 1, 2017)

Like others here, I ordered a Roamio OTA (and a Mini VOX) on Monday. It's showing up online and my order confirmation came at 10:26am. On Sunday I has also ordered (in a separate order) a refurb BOLT+ that arrived today. But there was no shipping notice for the Roamio and Mini, so I just called customer support.... Bad news. Apparently they sold out early in the morning, but their website kept taking orders. And they have cancelled all of the outstanding orders. I asked why I wasn't notified and she said that an email will be sent out in the next 7 days explaining the order was cancelled. And they cancelled the ENTIRE order, not just the Roamio.

(I did verify that the authorization charge dropped off my credit card).

I'm not too upset about the Roamio (I wanted it, but no big deal), but I needed the Mini VOX and don't understand why they could not have shipped me only that. Why cancel the whole order?

She also said she could not (today) honor the price for the Mini VOX. But said to wait for the email explaining what happened and call back (presumably something may change?).

I'm new here (so I could post this), but I have had various tivos for 10 years now. Man do I hate Tivo's customer service... I guess I'll wait to see what the email says. But for others in the same situation, don't count on that order ever arriving...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ocresident said:


> Well, I see it differently. When I order a product from Amazon and it's defective, they overnight me a replacement product. I'm not required to ship the bad product back first. And I don't have to wait six days for the replacement product to arrive.
> 
> With Tivo, they need two days for the "back office" to acknowledge that my Tivo is really dead and needs to be replaced. And then they want to ship it Fedex Ground to save a few dollars. When a customer purchases a product from Tivo and it arrives DOA, there should be a higher priority placed on replacing the unit quickly. This is just basic customer service. I've been a Tivo customer for 20 years, and in the "early days" when the support was still in California, they were very accommodating. Now it just feels like some big outsourced tech support operation that reads from a script. Tivo is not going to create customer loyalty by assuming that their customers want to steal products from them and asking for an additional credit card authorization to protect them from not receiving back a DOA Tivo that I paid over $400 for. Maybe we've just become accustomed to really mediocre service these days, but if Amazon can do better, so can Tivo. They just don't want to.


So Amazon has great customer service and Tivo has reasonable customer service.
The real problem is that too many people think they are entitled to have things their way and right now and for free, anything else is unacceptable.

Boohoo you have to wait a few days. Deal.


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

anomamatt said:


> Like others here, I ordered a Roamio OTA (and a Mini VOX) on Monday. It's showing up online and my order confirmation came at 10:26am. On Sunday I has also ordered (in a separate order) a refurb BOLT+ that arrived today. But there was no shipping notice for the Roamio and Mini, so I just called customer support.... Bad news. Apparently they sold out early in the morning, but their website kept taking orders. And they have cancelled all of the outstanding orders. I asked why I wasn't notified and she said that an email will be sent out in the next 7 days explaining the order was cancelled. And they cancelled the ENTIRE order, not just the Roamio. Who knows who is telling the truth.
> 
> (I did verify that the authorization charge dropped off my credit card).
> 
> ...


 I just talked to Customer Service and they said that wasn't true. They said my Cyber Monday order for a Roamio will ship out today or tomorrow. But they previously said that on Wednesday and they were wrong. The authorization is still on my credit card but I'm not sure that means anything. I think all authorizations disappear after a certain time period. My order is still showing pending at the Tivo website


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

anomamatt said:


> (I did verify that the authorization charge dropped off my credit card).


I noticed my pending charge dropped as well and called. They stated they were sold out (I ordered around 1:30 pm) and I haven't been charged and I would receive a letter perhaps next week. I'm guessing they will offer some type of promo as a replacement... one not nearly as good.

She stated they had just received such notice.


----------



## anomamatt (Dec 1, 2017)

PSU77 said:


> I just talked to Customer Service and they said that wasn't true. They said my Cyber Monday order for a Roamio will ship out today or tomorrow. But they previously said that on Wednesday and they were wrong. The authorization is still on my credit card but I'm not sure that means anything. I think all authorizations disappear after a certain time period. My order is still showing pending at the Tivo website


All I can tell you is what I was told. I first talked to someone who could see my order, but didn't know why it had not shipped. Then she transferred me to someone else who told me the orders were getting cancelled because they had sold out (but kept accepting orders for some time). I was on hold with the second person a while who said she was talking to "the office". Time will tell. I hope I get my order. But given that I already got another order, I think what I was told about these orders being cancelled is, unfortunately, correct.


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

anomamatt said:


> All I can tell you is what I was told. I first talked to someone who could see my order, but didn't know why it had not shipped. Then she transferred me to someone else who told me the orders were getting cancelled because they had sold out (but kept accepting orders for some time). I was on hold with the second person a while who said she was talking to "the office". Time will tell. I hope I get my order. But given that I already got another order, I think what I was told about these orders being cancelled is, unfortunately, correct.


I believe you!


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

PSU77 said:


> I believe you!


I guess one question is... have they shipped all of the units they had. As in is there any hope if you are still waiting. Clearly they sold out before they stopped taking orders.


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

Charles R said:


> I guess one question is... have they shipped all of the units they had. As in is there any hope if you are still waiting. Clearly they sold out before they stopped taking orders.


I could understand it if there were a retailer like Amazon that runs out of the product. But they are the manufacturer. So if they run out, they make more.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Ocresident said:


> I've been a Tivo customer for 20 years, and in the "early days" when the support was still in California, they were very accommodating. Now it just feels like some big outsourced tech support operation that reads from a script.


Back in 2013 (way before TiVo outsourced anything), the brand new Roamio Pro I bought from them during that launch arrived DOA.

I went ahead and let them put the temporary charge on (to send the replacement ASAP vs. waiting for the return), and it still took almost a week before the replacement unit arrived.

I get your frustration with the process, but I don't think there's anything new about it.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

PSU77 said:


> But they are the manufacturer. So if they run out, they make more.


Do they even make the unit anymore with the same specs? OK... everyone wait a couple of months while we ramp up a production of 43... I sure hope we can find those drives...  A much cheaper alternative would be to replace them with a different model.

If they straight out cancel my order I'll be fine... if they offer a 1TB version at the same price those who got the 500GB will be upset... if I have to pay more for a 1TB version I'll be fine and decide at the time.

I'm assuming the 500GB is history?


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

Charles R said:


> That's somewhat naive I think. Do they even make the unit anymore with the same specs? OK... everyone wait a couple of months while we ramp up a production of 43... I sure hope we can find those drives...  A much cheaper alternative would be to replace them with a different model.
> 
> If they straight out cancel my order I'll be fine... if they offer a 1TB version at the same price those who got the 500GB will be upset... if I have to pay more for a 1TB version I'll be fine and decide at the time.
> 
> I'm assuming the 500GB is history?


If they accepted an order they should find a way to fulfill it, even if it means shipping an upgraded unit. What if the unit had failed under the continual care warranty? If the exact replacement was not available they would still have to ship something comparable. Once again Tivo can't seem to get out if its own way, rather than using these missteps as an opportunity to create customer loyalty by exceeding expectations, rather than just doing the bare minimum.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> So Amazon has great customer service and Tivo has reasonable customer service.
> The real problem is that too many people think they are entitled to have things their way and right now and for free, anything else is unacceptable.
> 
> Boohoo you have to wait a few days. Deal.


No, Amazon has great service, and Tivo has mediocre service. Enough said.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Ocresident said:


> No, Amazon has great service, and Tivo has mediocre service. Enough said.


Then use a fire tv and get rid of the tivo and get it over with.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Ocresident said:


> If they accepted an order they should find a way to fulfill it, even if it means shipping an upgraded unit.


Things happen. And to a large degree I don't buy the customer loyalty at all. I don't purchase TiVo because I "like" them rather I purchase TiVo because it best serves my needs... along with the other 99.99%.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> I ordered one about 8:00 am on Monday. If I go into My Account and then select Order History from the left hand side my order is there with a "Track Shipment" button which opens up a FedEx web page. My tracking shows my unit is supposed to arrive today, it shipped on Monday to TiVo's local FedEx site, it also shows it arrived at my local FedEx site at 7:28am this morning. Does not show it is out for delivery so I may not actually get it today.


Well the Unit was delivered at about 5:10pm today.

Just a note unit was manufactured 1/2016 and nothing on the outside or inside of box indicates unit comes with lifetime/all in service (when unit was added to make account lifetime/all in service was also added). So my guess is these are left over units and TiVo decided to add lifetime/all in service to them and dump them on Cyber Monday. So if they ran out it is very unlikely they are going to do anything but cancel orders.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Ocresident said:


> No, Amazon has great service, and Tivo has mediocre service. Enough said.


I'm going to side with you OC. Some companies bend over backward to accommodate their customers, some like TiVo just don't. I agree that TiVo customer service is mediocre.


----------



## jagrim (May 1, 2007)

PSU77 said:


> Did you have any trouble setting it up. Some people have said it gets stuck on the zip code.


Haven't set it up yet- will probably do that next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

PSU77 said:


> Did you have any trouble setting it up. Some people have said it gets stuck on the zip code.


I got mine today and just finished setting it up. It went fine - booted with older software (yellow selection bar), then it rebooted during Guided Setup and came up with newer software (gray selection bar). When it completed, it was running Hydra, Just downgraded it to non-Hydra.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Chuck_IV said:


> Did this charge finally fall off? If so, how long did it take? I looked at my CC statement today and see TWO charges from Tivo on it as Pending and my orders were from Monday. This seems like a long time for the erroneous one to be lingering. The first was from when their system failed at the confirmations step(it spouted some error message and to try again). The second is the legit one.


How long it takes to fall off isn't controlled by TiVo, but rather Visa/MC/etc, in combination with the merchant type. Different industries have different guidelines.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I ordered on TiVo mini VOX from Best Buy and got that one. Setup was a bit of a problem when I tried to connect to the Bolt+ (Hydra) and Bolt + (Gen3). Support had me network connect twice, power cycle, and network connect each Bolt+.
I suspect that one network connect on each would have been sufficient.

My other two mini Vox units ordered from TiVo shipped out yesterday.
The mini vox at $30 off seemed good enough to warrant the upgrade since I find them faster than my older minis.

I am using the Hydra UI even though it is a pain to connect to the Hydra bolt and view from the Gen3 bolt. You have to select the items from the Devices list each time. Argh.

- Rich


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I had problems with everything I tried to order from the TiVo website during the sale. Tried at different times to order a Roamio OTA 1TB, two of the $99 minis, then on different day a $199 refurb Roamio 500GB and a Mini Vox. Was working from my iPhone at times and the TiVo website wouldn't even display corrected or work. Eventually I found that Amazon had matched the price on the 1TB Roamio and also on the Mini Vox so was able to place the order with them. The only order that went through to TiVo was the $199 refurb Roamio 500GB but they show that as pending still. It's too bad that even the ordering experience with TiVo is very poor these days. Seems like they are probably loosing out on sales because of it.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Ocresident said:


> No, Amazon has great service, and Tivo has mediocre service. Enough said.


Update: the new UHD HDR fire tv is now only 49.99. This might be more to you liking since Amazons CS is superior to you.

Good luck if you buy one, I've been there and done all that. Tivo is a thousand times better in every way, except for the fact it wont load Kodi, (even with the poor offshore support).

Another thing, you have a VP of Tivo right here in the forums helping make the product better and help us, and before we had Ira and Margret.

Where do you see this from Amazon? They could careless about what you think of their products and continue to water and dumb down their products.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

TeamPace said:


> I had problems with everything I tried to order from the TiVo website during the sale. Tried at different times to order a Roamio OTA 1TB, two of the $99 minis, then on different day a $199 refurb Roamio 500GB and a Mini Vox. Was working from my iPhone at times and the TiVo website wouldn't even display corrected or work. Eventually I found that Amazon had matched the price on the 1TB Roamio and also on the Mini Vox so was able to place the order with them. The only order that went through to TiVo was the $199 refurb Roamio 500GB but they show that as pending still. It's too bad that even the ordering experience with TiVo is very poor these days. Seems like they are probably loosing out on sales because of it.


I did have an issue purchasing too, it had to do with their credit card auth. If you never got a acknowledgment screen, all you had to do is go back to the cart and order again and it would go through the second time. It would only charge once and in some cases there might have been 2 authorizations.


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

I just got the email stating that my order of the Tivo Roamio 500 GB was cancelled. However they offered me a 1 GB renewal for $199 or a new one for $299. Based on the prior comments that the 500 GB was new but manufactured 2 years ago, maybe this is the better deal. I'm going with the refurb


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

anomamatt said:


> All I can tell you is what I was told. I first talked to someone who could see my order, but didn't know why it had not shipped. Then she transferred me to someone else who told me the orders were getting cancelled because they had sold out (but kept accepting orders for some time). I was on hold with the second person a while who said she was talking to "the office". Time will tell. I hope I get my order. But given that I already got another order, I think what I was told about these orders being cancelled is, unfortunately, correct.


You were right. I just got the email.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

PSU77 said:


> I just got the email stating that my order of the Tivo Roamio 500 GB was cancelled. However they offered me a 1 GB renewal for $199 or a new one for $299. Based on the prior comments that the 500 GB was new but manufactured 2 years ago, maybe this is the better deal. I'm going with the refurb


I got this offer too. Interesting note, the renewed 1TB Roamio says that it includes "TiVo's standard manufacturer's warranty", so it looks like this one is covered for 1 year even though it's a refurb?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

PSU77 said:


> I just got the email stating that my order of the Tivo Roamio 500 GB was cancelled. However they offered me a 1 GB renewal for $199 or a new one for $299. Based on the prior comments that the 500 GB was new but manufactured 2 years ago, maybe this is the better deal. I'm going with the refurb


Ya I think the 1TB refurb at $199 is likely a better deal.


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

Xab said:


> I got this offer too. Interesting note, the renewed 1TB Roamio says that it includes "TiVo's standard manufacturer's warranty", so it looks like this one is covered for 1 year even though it's a refurb?


Weird that you can't order it until the 7th.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Well as most people post problems I thought I would post a pretty good experience. 

Ordered Roamio OTA 500GB with lifetime for $199 Monday 11/27 around 8:00am. I am on DSL and had no issues with the web site, ordering was smooth and easy. 
Order shipped the same day and arrived Friday 12/1, a little slow in my mind by really without issue.

Went through setup Saturday 12/2 no issues took maybe an hour mostly went on by itself while I was doing other things, so it might have taken less time if I had just paying close attention.

I am going to use box to test out Hydra and have already streamed a show from my base Roamio and transferred some shows to it via TiVo Online from my Bolt. 
Assuming the unit does not have any problems in the next few weeks it is likely going to be a Christmas gift.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

PSU77 said:


> Weird that you can't order it until the 7th.


Not real important but it's the 6th.

I spent some time trying to decide on the new 500gb or the refurb'd 1tb and decided on the 500 to save $50. I would have spent that $50 to quadruple the capacity with a 2TB drive but just doubling it for no extra cost is good enough because I don't need 2Tb anyway and I'm not afraid of refurbs. If I had purchased the 1tb refurb to begin with I would have been very irritated that people are now getting it for less.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dear TiVo Customer,
As a result of the high demand during our Cyber Monday sale, we ran out of stock of the *TiVo Roamio OTA 500 GB for $199.99*. We value you as a TiVo customer, and so, we have created two exclusive offers to upgrade you to latest TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB, which normally retails at $399.99. You will have until December 15th to decide if one of the below offers is right for you. Your card has not been charged. Your Cyber Monday order will be cancelled automatically (as described below). If you do not want to take advantage of one of these offers, no further action is required on your part.








Exclusive post-Cyber Monday Out-of-Stock Offers:
*Offer 1: TiVo-renewed1 Roamio OTA 1TB (Double capacity)
• Special price: $199.99 (includes service-no monthly TiVo service fees)
• Save $50 compared to the original TiVo-renewed Roamio OTA 1TB sale price of $249.99
• Includes TiVo's Standard Manufacturer's Warranty
• Available under this exclusive offer at the Cyber Monday price for a Roamio OTA 500 GB
OR
Offer 2: New TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB (Double capacity)
• Special price: $299.99 (includes service-no monthly TiVo service fees)*
• We're extending the $100 savings from the Whiteout Sale price for you
*• Includes TiVo's Standard Manufacturer's Warranty
• Pay just $100 more compared to TiVo Roamio OTA 500 GB sale price*
This offer is only good until 12/15/2017. THIS OFFER CAN ONLY BE REDEEMED TO REPLACE THE *ROAMIO OTA 500 GB* PRODUCT(s) THAT WAS PURCHASED BUT UNFILLED DUE TO LACK OF INVENTORY. THE CUSTOMER MUST PROVIDE THE *ORIGINAL 10-DIGIT CONFIRMATION NUMBER*, STARTING WITH EITHER "TS" OR "AS" FROM THE CONFIRMATION EMAIL.
We want to make this as easy as possible for you. You order will be officially cancelled on *Monday, December 4, 2017, but the bank authorization hold will have been removed after the first 2-5 days after your original purchase*. Then, if you want to take advantage of one of the exclusive replacement offers above, you can call our special customer service hotline call at *(877) 407-1983*, starting on *Wednesday, December 6, 2017* until Friday, December 15, 2017 and let the representative know your preference.
*Please note that your card has not been charged. You will only be charged if you call TiVo Customer Service at (877) 407-1983, select one of the replacement offers and authorize TiVo to charge your card for the replacement offer at the new amount.*
Again, we apologize for this inconvenience and wish you a Happy Holiday!
*Sincerely,
TiVo Team*


----------



## PSU77 (Nov 3, 2017)

scandia101 said:


> Not real important but it's the 6th.


Actually my letter says the 7th. Mine said "Call (877) 407-1983, starting on Thursday, December 7, 2017". I guess they are spacing us out. Originally I called Customer Service and they said the 6th and I corrected him.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

I'm more than good with 500GB and not a fan of used equipment so I'm left with spending $100 more to get what I originally ordered. I have purchased renewed units in the past and their (cosmetic) condition varied greatly. I'll probably go with a renewed unit and if it doesn't "look good" I'll dump it on eBay or return it. I know most don't care about cosmetics... and have other concerns.

Since I don't really need the unit I can't see jumping up to $300 which isn't much less than the occasional sale price.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Looking better now.
> Another PITA was that although Optimum re-mapped their channels on the boxes for HD (i.e. 2 is CBSHD), they did not do this for their CableCARD (i.e. 2 is SD), so needed to go to the Upper Channels for HD on the CableCARD - not a big deal, just had to remove the SD from the TiVo Channel List.
> 
> Since Downgrading from Hydra, "Pink Screen" was fixed.
> ...


I had the pink screen with a brand new Mini VOX today. This occurred after restarting a Samsung TV. Restarting the VOX cleared the issue up. Any ideas what the root cause might be? Could it be the HDMI cables supplied with vox?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Not really a fix it thread, but that's probably a handshake issue.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

aristoBrat said:


> Back in 2013 (way before TiVo outsourced anything), the brand new Roamio Pro I bought from them during that launch arrived DOA.
> 
> I went ahead and let them put the temporary charge on (to send the replacement ASAP vs. waiting for the return), and it still took almost a week before the replacement unit arrived.
> 
> I get your frustration with the process, but I don't think there's anything new about it.


Way way back in 2001 I had a Mac shipped from Mac Wharehouse. Doa. I had to ship it back ,when they received it they sent me a new one. That's they way some places work. No biggie.


----------



## Season Pass (Nov 14, 2017)

Noob question. Can I transfer/sell a lifetime box. My brother would like to pickup the second box I purchased. Sorry If this has been answered before.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Noob, yes you can. Simply call TiVo support.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo | December Holiday Sales | New BOLT VOX 20% off!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rob75 said:


> I had the pink screen with a brand new Mini VOX today. This occurred after restarting a Samsung TV. Restarting the VOX cleared the issue up. Any ideas what the root cause might be? Could it be the HDMI cables supplied with vox?


TiVo Bolt has HDMI Handshake issues with my display. I also was getting a "HDMI connection not permitted" message at other times. The issue for me was resolved by having the display turn on _after_ the Bolt (or keeping the Bolt always ON). Not a cable issue for me, problem is Hydra.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> TiVo | December Holiday Sales | New BOLT VOX 20% off!


Another sale? Any deals?


----------



## stevet555 (Jan 24, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Another sale? Any deals?


I would bite if they had the same sale on lifetime as for Thanksgiving.... doubtful i guess.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sparky1234 said:


> Another sale? Any deals?


Click the link and find out


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Another sale? Any deals?


20% off on Bolts, free shipping, no deals on service.
Click the link for more details:



Tony_T said:


> TiVo | December Holiday Sales | New BOLT VOX 20% off!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Click the link and find out


Too much excitement...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> 20% off on Bolts, free shipping, no deals on service.
> Click the link for more details:


Thanks!


----------



## Force951 (Sep 7, 2016)

So Fedex marked my white-out sale package as delivered even though it never showed up at my door and i was waiting for it all day. However after working with Fedex, and them not being able to resolve it i contacted Tivo support. They canceled the order and will only honor the sale pricing if i place a full price order, and call back in 30 days for a refund back down to the sales price. Anyone know of someone to contact to get this resolved?


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

Received my Bolt+ yesterday and installed last night. The unit was in excellent condition (although the remote doesn't seem to want to take the Samsung remote code) and installation went smoothly, until I had to deal with the cablecard. Spent almost an hour on the phone with Optimum when the first card didn't take - when TiVo suggests getting 5 cablecards for installation, believe them. When I went to get them, they only had 2. 2 cablecards for their entire system. Funny, they had plenty of crappy set top boxes though ($$$). I was not given a choice of Gen3 or Gen4 during setup - it installed Hydra automatically. I kept my original BOLT active on the network and transferring my OnePass shows and recordings via TiVo Online worked well. Took about 7 or 8 hours (the original BOLT 1TB was about 40% full). Thanks to everyone who gave me suggestions on the transfer process. Haven't paired my 4 Mini's to it yet - I'll probably do that tonight. 

If anyone's interested in a TiVo renewed 1TB BOLT, I may have one for sale in the near future


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

I so tried to order a 500gig TiVo Roamio and a Mini VOX for the Cyber Monday special but never could get the web site to cooperate. I ended up ordering a TiVo Mini VOX from Amazon, too bad it won’t work with my TiVo HD.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

Charles R said:


> I'm more than good with 500GB and not a fan of used equipment so I'm left with spending $100 more to get what I originally ordered. I have purchased renewed units in the past and their (cosmetic) condition varied greatly. I'll probably go with a renewed unit and if it doesn't "look good" I'll dump it on eBay or return it. I know most don't care about cosmetics... and have other concerns.
> 
> Since I don't really need the unit I can't see jumping up to $300 which isn't much less than the occasional sale price.


Same here. I ordered two 500GB OTA units with the intention of upgrading them with 3TB drives I already had on hand. I don't really need them, other than to replace the last Premiere I have and add some additional OTA capability. I'm not really interested in a refurb, and there's no way I'm going to spend another $100/unit just to take out the HD. I guess I'll make do with what I have.

Congratulations, TiVo. You lost a sale because your ordering system couldn't keep up.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Force951 said:


> So Fedex marked my white-out sale package as delivered even though it never showed up at my door and i was waiting for it all day. However after working with Fedex, and them not being able to resolve it i contacted Tivo support. They canceled the order and will only honor the sale pricing if i place a full price order, and call back in 30 days for a refund back down to the sales price. Anyone know of someone to contact to get this resolved?


BBB.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Force951 said:


> So Fedex marked my white-out sale package as delivered even though it never showed up at my door and i was waiting for it all day. However after working with Fedex, and them not being able to resolve it i contacted Tivo support. They canceled the order and will only honor the sale pricing if i place a full price order, and call back in 30 days for a refund back down to the sales price. Anyone know of someone to contact to get this resolved?


Did you only speak to one TiVo support person?
I've never dealt with TiVo support, but in situations like this, I usually request to speak to their supervisor (who usually has more power to resolve customer complaints).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

stini777 said:


> &#8230;I was not given a choice of Gen3 or Gen4 during setup - it installed Hydra automatically.


Same here with the 500GB Bolt I got during the sale.
Easy to switch to old UI: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 (works for Bolts also. KEEP IN MIND YOU WILL LOSE EVERYTHING!!!)
And with a VOX Remote, easy to go back to Hydra (Just press the Mic Key)


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Well that was fun. TiVoHD is back to life after the power supply repair. Called Tivo and am sending back the Roamio. Maybe i'll take them up on a lifetime transfer offer next year once my Roku is getting a bit old and they have a new box out.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Flyinace2000 said:


> Well that was fun. TiVoHD is back to life after the power supply repair. Called Tivo and am sending back the Roamio. Maybe i'll take them up on a lifetime transfer offer next year once my Roku is getting a bit old and they have a new box out.


Not sure when / if TiVo will selling a "new" box.... When does TiVo roll out new products? At CES?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Renewed minis still out of stock. December 2017 TiVo sale would be even better with lifetime transfer...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Not sure when / if TiVo will selling a "new" box.... When does TiVo roll out new products? At CES?


The last few (I think since Roamios in 2013) were fall releases. TiVo at one time said their normal cycle is 3 years however, all those people are gone and that statement was pre Rovi. My guess is that at this point we will not see any new hardware anytime soon. The Bolt series of DVRs are more than good enough. Only thing I can see that might cause new hardware is ATSC 3.0, but who knows if TiVo will spend money to support that directly, decide to just license their operating system to a third party, or do nothing.

Also remember form a marketing point of view TiVo just released all new hardware with it's VOX series of equipment. Of course we know that they only updated the Remotes and the Mini, but to the uninformed public everything is new.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> The last few (I think since Roamios in 2013) were fall releases. TiVo at one time said their normal cycle is 3 years however, all those people are gone and that statement was pre Rovi. My guess is that at this point we will not see any new hardware anytime soon. The Bolt series of DVRs are more than good enough. Only thing I can see that might cause new hardware is ATSC 3.0, but who knows if TiVo will spend money to support that directly, decide to just license their operating system to a third party, or do nothing.
> 
> Also remember form a marketing point of view TiVo just released all new hardware with it's VOX series of equipment. Of course we know that they only updated the Remotes and the Mini, but to the uninformed public everything is new.


ATSC 3.0 is the wild card in the TiVo equation.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ClearToLand said:


> BTW, got *kmttg running on your Raspberry Pi* yet?  Please try pyTiVo (Python 2.7) next.


Got kmttg AutoSkipService working on a headless Pi Zero today.
I needed to install JavaFX (thanks to BrettStah)


----------

